# Show me your d...esk



## Lupez

Guys,
sorry for the idiotic title but I need a suggestion on how to tuck a weighted keyboard controller under my...desk.

Problem is, now my desk is at the right height for mixing / editing / surfing duties, but it leaves less than 10cm of space to tuck a keyboard before it hits my legs.

Yes I could raise the desk a bit higher but I fear it would be uncomfortable for prolonged work.
Alternatively I could look for a very shallow keyboard controller, but is there anything below 10cm on the market?

Suggestions? thank you very much...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

I got the Nektar LX88 specifically for that reason but the touch sensitivity is awful. Keyboards with the Fatar keybeds are the only real decent option unless you really want to dissect another keyboard.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Welcome to the vortex, where we continually try (and fail) to get a comfortable working environment.

The M-Audio 88 is the cheap solution, but you'll sacrifice feel and playability for ergonomic gain. I use one and don't really like it.

Another idea would be to keep your existing keyboard, but place it behind your computer keys and mice. If it's too high on the desktop, you could "sink" it down by cutting a giant hole in your desk(!) and placing a stand underneath.

<rant>I think the perfect solution would invoice bending the laws of physics. Currently, my keyboard is tucked under the desk, but I *hate* stretching over it to get to the mouse. On the other hand, placing it on the desktop means I have to stretch over the mac keys to play. Basically, I can't be satisfied either way. </rant>

It's a process. Good luck!


----------



## Pablocrespo

If you could squeeze one more centimeter, I have taken the keybed of a yamaha digital piano and installed it in my desk, I think it is 11 cm tall.

If you buy a doepfer, it could be even less.


----------



## Saxer

I have a Studiologic SL88 "flush mounted" on my desk. The work disk has a cut out at the front and the keyboard is simply fixed with three door hinges normally used for a yard gate.


----------



## jtnyc

This is a dilemma for me as well. I've been using this Studio RTA for years. I want to upgrade, but I can't find anything that will allow me to put my midi controller underneath without the main workspace being too high. I really like the Output desk, but it's 30.25 inches to the desktop (to high) and my knees will just fit under the controller with little room to spare. I have some back issues and it's imperative that I sit with my feet flat on the floor and have my knees at a right angle. That put's a 30 inch height of a desktop way to high... I've given up for now. My desktop is 26.5 inchs high. The controller is not in the ideal position here. It's a little high and a little far, but if I raise my chair a bit and pull it in close, it's not too bad.


----------



## CT

I went over, rather than under. My keyboard sits on my desk, right at the front, and I have an Ikea-hack "second level" (a shelf on four cabinet legs) behind it which my computer, mouse, etc. sit on. Everything is within reach, and there's plenty of room under the desk. 

The keyboard isn't quite as low as one might want it, but this'll have to do until I can get some excellent chillbot-grade desk.

I can't take a picture at the moment, but I'll try to remember for later, not that it's such a groundbreaking or pretty setup.


----------



## chillbot

I was just thinking what this place really needed was more desk threads.


----------



## nilblo

Hi, this is my setup. The chair , Capisco Hag, is the first one ever to allieveate my back-& neckproblems..
I already had an electrically height adjustable column on which I put an IKEA massive beech tabletop named "Gerton" plus I put casterwheels on the foot, rated for the weight of course. Size of the tabletop = 75x155cm (29,5"x61")
The monitor arm is an Ergotron HX to take the load of a Dell Canvas 27" pen&touch-screen.
For keyswitches I use a Komplete Kontrol S25 keyboard. For playing, a Fatar Studio Logic 88 that sits on an IKEA "Hemnes" desk with 2 drawers. The desk is retrofitted with casterwheels with brakes.
I write the notesymbols directly on the screen in Notion 6 and it is working flawlessly for me. I have N.I. Symphony Series and LASS first chairs but I rarely use them. My favourite library is Xsample Complete Library and that is all I need. Hans Josef [email protected] has prepared rule sets for Notion. The sound of this library is very realistic and is really driving my inspiration. I have no need for a sequencer as I do not deliver anything but scores.


----------



## Josh Richman

Sketchup!


----------



## nilblo

Bad hair day today.. no - I always draw in Sketchup what I intend to build. I´m telling myself there will be less error that way. (You wish..)


----------



## Alex Fraser

From now on, all desk pics must be submitted as slightly whimsical sketchup images. Love it.


----------



## Lupez

Thanks guys.
I use a custom copy of a Sterling Modular desk, my setup has an SSL Nucleus in front of me plus some hardware on the side pods. It really is a mix-master setup so the only place available is beneath the top. I must assume no keyboard is less than 10 cm so I guess the only options are a modification of the desk to make it slimmer or placing the keyboard sideways. But the second option would force me to duplicate audio and video just for playing on the keyboard...ugh.


----------



## nilblo

@Lupez
The chair I was referring to - Capisco Hag - comes with normal or extra high column. I recommend the high one.
The "saddle"-shape of the seat makes it easy to sit on even in elevated position, your feet should rest completely on the floor an from pelvis to knee, there can be a significant difference in height above the floor, like how you sit on a horse. That way chances are that you won´t hit your knees in an under-the-table-mounted-on-extensions keyboard. You will have to raise the table surface the corresponding height of the keyboard of course. I often sit by an old architect table (drawing in Sketchup of course..) that is 98cm/38,5" height. Under the table top there is a drawer sitting quite low and I don´t collide with it thanks to the sitting posture on this chair. Capisco Hag is expensive though..but it solved my various problems.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Lupez said:


> Thanks guys.
> I use a custom copy of a Sterling Modular desk, my setup has an SSL Nucleus in front of me plus some hardware on the side pods. It really is a mix-master setup so the only place available is beneath the top. I must assume no keyboard is less than 10 cm so I guess the only options are a modification of the desk to make it slimmer or placing the keyboard sideways. But the second option would force me to duplicate audio and video just for playing on the keyboard...ugh.


That's a lovely desk but really thick. I'd imagine with a weighted controller underneath you'll practically be sitting on the floor.

Thinking outside the box then..
Perhaps something like this on the desktop for when you want to write? It's thin and light enough that you can put it out the way when not required. You might even have space for the mac keys to remain on the desk too.

I can't comment on the feel of the keys, but life is full of compromises.


----------



## Maximvs

I used to have similar challenges as you Lupez and in the end I have opted for a motorizes desk where I can adjust its height to my liking, this solution will also give you the possibility to work standing up, which is great as too much sitting is not good and neither healthy. My two cents....Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Mornats

nilblo said:


>



That's very similar to mine in terms of layout. My mouse stretches over to the midi keyboard desk and I have a second computer (typing) keyboard under the S61. I can easily switch from my composing position to my editing position and it works well. It was born out of lack of space but I really like it now.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Lupez said:


> Guys,
> sorry for the idiotic title but I need a suggestion on how to tuck a weighted keyboard controller under my...desk.
> 
> Problem is, now my desk is at the right height for mixing / editing / surfing duties, but it leaves less than 10cm of space to tuck a keyboard before it hits my legs.
> 
> Yes I could raise the desk a bit higher but I fear it would be uncomfortable for prolonged work.
> Alternatively I could look for a very shallow keyboard controller, but is there anything below 10cm on the market?
> 
> Suggestions? thank you very much...


Well, ask yourself the question where you work the most? On the midi keyboard, or on the computer keyboard/mouse? I asked myself the same question when I built my desk and I ended up preferring to have my midi keyboard under my desk right on my legs, and my computer keyboard/mouse and extra controllers on the top. I also use an iPad with touch osc just in front of my midi keyboard so I don't use much the PC keyboard/mouse.


----------



## robgb

Not mine, but a good idea:


----------



## mc_deli

Has anyone done a motorized desk with a slide out for PC keyboard or midi keyboard...?


----------



## nilblo

...I would like to add to that question: Has anyone seen a slideout with lifting capability? Mainly because of clearance of the steelframe which could add at least 2 inches under the tabletop.
Somthing along the line of "Kitchen appliance lift" but lifting only 4-5 inches (10-12 centimeters).
THAT would be a neat solution!


----------



## sinkd

Here is an old pic of my desk, which my son and I designed. The desktop is a piece of custom glass that can slide forward over the RD170:


----------



## MatFluor

It's not my desk, but I plan to have something made from a carpenter in the future - I like the ideas in this one.












I especially like that the Keyboard is in the desk, and the three-way splittable cover. So when I don't need 88 Keys, I can leave the left and right cover on to put by trackball there or whatever. It seems very cool.


----------



## jtnyc

mc_deli said:


> Has anyone done a motorized desk with a slide out for PC keyboard or midi keyboard...?



Here's one with a PC keyboard tray - http://tiny.ph/kKGs


----------



## Lupez

I see some interesting pics here but I noticed no one uses an acoustically designed desk - usually an angled top is the best choice especially for avoiding comb filtering....but I guess that's for another topic.


----------



## Rob Elliott

MatFluor said:


> It's not my desk, but I plan to have something made from a carpenter in the future - I like the ideas in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like that the Keyboard is in the desk, and the three-way splittable cover. So when I don't need 88 Keys, I can leave the left and right cover on to put by trackball there or whatever. It seems very cool.


Cool - what is the keyboard. Decent weighted keys (I am not a fan of Fatar). My 20 yr old Yamaha S90es is the best I have played to date - BUT it is HUGE and would fit in this application.


----------



## Maximvs

mc_deli said:


> Has anyone done a motorized desk with a slide out for PC keyboard or midi keyboard...?


I have a motorized desk but I have all the gear on the actual table, no sliding out shelf for mouse and PC keyboard. Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Manaberry

Here is my installation. Just finished yesterday the desk. A carpenter did the cut based on the size of my 49 keys.
The keyboard is not that heavy so It can stand easily. My KK MK2 has the same height of the wood plank so, it fits perfectly!


----------



## novaburst

Lupez said:


> Thanks guys.
> I use a custom copy of a Sterling Modular desk, my setup has an SSL Nucleus in front of me plus some hardware on the side pods. It really is a mix-master setup so the only place available is beneath the top. I must assume no keyboard is less than 10 cm so I guess the only options are a modification of the desk to make it slimmer or placing the keyboard sideways. But the second option would force me to duplicate audio and video just for playing on the keyboard...ugh.



Are you using the Dante interface for you music are another card,

Top notch controller you have there,..... nice


----------



## mc_deli

Massimo said:


> I have a motorized desk but I have all the gear on the actual table, no sliding out shelf for mouse and PC keyboard. Cheers, Max T.


Wanna show?


----------



## David Hall

God Bless Nick for making this custom desk to fit my S88. for a incredible reasonable price.


----------



## novaburst

David Hall said:


> God Bless Nick for making this custom desk to fit my S88. for a incredible reasonable price.



How do you see the controllers display or can the desk slide.


----------



## David Hall

novaburst said:


> How do you see the controllers display or can the desk slide.



the top part slides so the keyboard never moves, is the opposite of most desk in this case the top part slides while the keyboard remains stationary, this is good because this ensure you always have the right distance between your studio monitors and trust me this is by far a great design.


----------



## Mornats

Manaberry said:


> Here is my installation. Just finished yesterday the desk. A carpenter did the cut based on the size of my 49 keys.
> The keyboard is not that heavy so It can stand easily. My KK MK2 has the same height of the wood plank so, it fits perfectly!



That looks beautifully snug.


----------



## Noam Guterman

Mine is pretty simple.. Not enough toys to play with! That will change as soon as I get the 3U of eurorack stuff I ordered!


----------



## richard kurek

my lower keyboard dosent lift but sildes out when needed , i'm running 4 screens couldnt get 4th in pic


----------



## sean8877

David Hall said:


> God Bless Nick for making this custom desk to fit my S88. for a incredible reasonable price.



Who is Nick?


----------



## novaburst

David Hall said:


> the top part slides so the keyboard never moves, is the opposite of most desk in this case the top part slides while the keyboard remains stationary, this is good because this ensure you always have the right distance between your studio monitors and trust me this is by far a great design.



Oh OK makes sense now nice one


----------



## novaburst

A Rare Final Look Inside Space Shuttle Atlantis


Space shuttle Atlantis, which only five months ago flew the final mission of NASA's 30-year shuttle program, is now being prepared for its public display at the Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex in Florida. That means, sadly, that Atlantis is scheduled to be powered down for the very last...




www.popsci.com





Any way my keyboard hidden someware but I sure can have a wow of a time with the hardware



Must guys you certainly have some science
In your studio.


----------



## novaburst

Here is my space ship, I basically needed make do with what I had and put the gear on top of anything that could handle the wait. 

Seeing a lot of the purpus made desk, it certainly is the way to go,


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Noam Guterman said:


> Mine is pretty simple.. Not enough toys to play with! That will change as soon as I get the 3U of eurorack stuff I ordered!



How do you play your keyboard properly?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Mornats said:


> That's very similar to mine in terms of layout. My mouse stretches over to the midi keyboard desk and I have a second computer (typing) keyboard under the S61. I can easily switch from my composing position to my editing position and it works well. It was born out of lack of space but I really like it now.


Is that the lovely Fractal Design R5 case?
If so, excellent choice...I have the Blackout Edition!


----------



## Noam Guterman

Wolfie2112 said:


> How do you play your keyboard properly?


I got long hands :D


----------



## Tfis

Sorry, wanted to post a thumb nail...didn't work...obviously


----------



## Lupez

novaburst said:


> Are you using the Dante interface for you music are another card,
> 
> Top notch controller you have there,..... nice



The Dante card is on the newer version of Nucleus. 
I have Apogee converter that feed the SSL Sigma and the monitors.


----------



## Alexey

I've had the same problem with my digital piano (Roland FP-30) being too low under my desk and too close to my legs, so I ended up cutting a hole in the desk and placing the bottom part of the piano there. Though my desk is a cheap Ikea table top and it wouldn't be a disaster if I did something wrong  Now it's pretty comfy.


----------



## Maximvs

This is my setup with a motorized desk...

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## novaburst

Lupez said:


> The Dante card is on the newer version of Nucleus.
> I have Apogee converter that feed the SSL Sigma and the monitors.



OK yes there are one or two new features on the latest, 

I have been looking on the used line for this controller but they certainly hold there price,


----------



## aoVI

I built my own computer desk as well, but it was designed before I moved back into recording. It has been modified a few times to more conform with recording.

I just used heavy duty drawer slides to keep everything compact when not in use.


----------



## mc_deli

Massimo said:


> This is my setup with a motorized desk...
> 
> Cheers, Max T.


Excellente! 
Is the motor desk a common brand?
No weight problems?


----------



## Nmargiotta

My setup.
I did the modifications myself.
Mods:
-Removing center rack rails, mounting 20”Cinema Display and articulating arm.
-Custom 88 key keyboard tray (2 aluminum support rods bolted to legs)
-walnut panel desk panel fill


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I've been making custom studio desks, an outgrowth of a decade-old side business having other people make them. And it's really fun - I'm truly enjoying it.

The first one (posted here before):





The Jay Asher signature black model:






The desktop slides over the keyboard:





And next post my latest...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

And after this one I feel like I can do anything. It's completely custom. Looks simple, but it involved a billion decisions.

It was made for a producer who uses a Slate Raven touchscreen (the middle blank area). He has to be close to the screen, so it has a shallow sliding desktop - along with a wrist rest (I figured out how to make that).

It also has a sliding keyboard shelf, because the desktop can't slide in far enough to reveal all the sliders. But he doesn't go back and forth between mixing and playing much, so it's not a hassle.

And then I added racks, here with temporary blank panels, on either side of the Raven.

For this one I made the slides out of maple, rather than using heavy-duty drawer slides. It worked so well that I'm going to do that from now on. More work, but really nice.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

If anyone's interested, let me know. 

Detail of the sliding desktop *and* keyboard drawer:


----------



## tmhuud

Oh... Slate Ravens. So tempting. Been thinking about a couple of those but I can't tear myself away from turning a knob every now and then. Looks like you've been busy Nick getting your feet wet in the custom world.


----------



## sean8877

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I've been making custom studio desks, an outgrowth of a decade-old side business having other people make them. And it's really fun - I'm truly enjoying it.
> 
> The first one (posted here before):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jay Asher signature black model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop slides over the keyboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next post my latest...



Really cool, the first one looks almost a cut down Hammond C3 in shape.


----------



## brek

Vortex is a good word to describe it. With the adjustable height standing desk I'm finding a few inches here and there makes a difference when I'm mainly using the MIDI keyboard as opposed to typing and trackballing. What I would give to have MIDI keyboard makers throw all the controls/faders/knobs etc off to the side and leave a nice open space for the computer keyboard and mouse. Better yet, build them into the top of the keyboard. I'd really like there to be as little movement as possible when going from the MIDI keyboard to the computer keyboard.


----------



## BlackDorito

After getting an ultimatum from the domestic quarterback (aka wife) I home-built a desk to greatly reduce my footprint. It has rack space above and below the desk, two PCs (Master and Slave) and rollout keyboard (Privia) below the desktop. All parts were from Home Depot - not hard.


----------



## jiffybox

Very impressive, Nick. You are a craftsman, indeed.


----------



## JG 360

Has anyone looked into motorized desks at all?


----------



## Mystic

JG 360 said:


> Has anyone looked into motorized desks at all?


I have one. It's very nice but takes some getting used to standing up and working.


----------



## Maximvs

mc_deli said:


> Excellente!
> Is the motor desk a common brand?
> No weight problems?


Hi Mc_deli,

It took me about one year to research and to find the right brand. The brand I opted for is a Swiss brand and if you are interested PM and I can give you the coordinates. This company I think will ship worldwide but not sure. This particular model has two motors - left and right... and it can hold up to 95 Kg of weight without any problem. My recommendation to anyone wanting to go down this motorized desk route is to go for a two motor frame because with only one motor you can have some serious issues like I had with the first model from a common brand.

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Maximvs

JG 360 said:


> Has anyone looked into motorized desks at all?


I have... please check my post on this page... Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Leo

Here is my studio desk setup:


----------



## JG 360

Mystic said:


> I have one. It's very nice but takes some getting used to standing up and working.



I can see that happening. Do you have picture of it?


----------



## JG 360

Massimo said:


> I have... please check my post on this page... Cheers, Max T.


It looks great! Did you ever considered making a keyboard slide or cut the desk so the keyboard fits in it?

jG


----------



## Mystic

JG 360 said:


> I can see that happening. Do you have picture of it?


PM'd you


----------



## Fab

sinkd said:


> Here is an old pic of my desk, which my son and I designed. The desktop is a piece of custom glass that can slide forward over the RD170:



I like this one, can you make me one?

I'm joking I don't have any money, nice though. Glass is a nice touch


----------



## novaburst

Must say it is kind of inspiration to see what you guys have in your studio, it kind of makes you alive some how,

I don't know it kind of brings out the real you,


----------



## stevedeath

Leo said:


> Here is my studio desk setup:


Nice and light, love it.


----------



## Leo

thnx stevedeath for compliment, yes I like light, but most I love view on garden from studio windows:




and when I already do virtual tours here is other (back) side:


----------



## essay

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I've been making custom studio desks, an outgrowth of a decade-old side business having other people make them. And it's really fun - I'm truly enjoying it.
> 
> The first one (posted here before):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jay Asher signature black model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop slides over the keyboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next post my latest...




For my needs, Nick’s solution is the best! I love how the controller stays fixed in one place (as opposed to a pull out keyboard). The sliding desktop is a brilliant solution, when I need to write something or use the mouse, I just pull it towards me, and slide it back when done... neat! Something to seriously consider in the future...


----------



## Maximvs

JG 360 said:


> It looks great! Did you ever considered making a keyboard slide or cut the desk so the keyboard fits in it?
> 
> jG


I did consider adding a keyboard slide but then I prefer the way it is right now. Cheers, Max T.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

essay said:


> For my needs, Nick’s solution is the best! I love how the controller stays fixed in one place (as opposed to a pull out keyboard).



It really is the best - and not just because I'm always right, but because you're always the right distance from your monitor and speakers, while your computer keyboard and mouse are always where you want them for sequencing or typing/writing.

We go back and forth between playing and typing/writing all day long.


----------



## Guitarist9891

Keyboard is attached to two rolling rails mounted on 2 modified 12 rack cabinets about a 120 usd each and a 40 dollar ikea table top. Works great.


----------



## chaosmeister

essay said:


> For my needs, Nick’s solution is the best! I love how the controller stays fixed in one place (as opposed to a pull out keyboard). The sliding desktop is a brilliant solution, when I need to write something or use the mouse, I just pull it towards me, and slide it back when done... neat! Something to seriously consider in the future...



Question to Nick though: when the midi controller is at the proper height, so you can actually play it *and* fit your legs underneath... isn't the desktop (compu-keyboard, mouse) way too high then to be comfortable? That's the dilemma we all seem to struggle with: desk at proper height = controller to low, and vice versa.
I do like the concept though, and the woodwork looks pretty nice as well. I've done my share of woodworking as well, and think I can recognise quality when I see it...

I have a) midi controller and b) working desk with computer at right angles to each other. Rotate 90 degrees left and play keyboard, rotate 90 degrees right and edit music, type email... Is there a fundamental reason why most seem to prefer a problematic solution where everything is stacked on top of each other?

(Aside: Nick, weren't you also a prominent LUG member back in the day? I'm getting old and possibly forgetful, but your name sticks out. I'm Hendrik Jan, old LUGger as well...


----------



## Will Wilson

Nothing special but enough for me, doubles as a gaming PC so keyboard placement is a little annoying. Only a cheap Ikea desk so may get a bigger/taller one.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Will Wilson said:


> Nothing special but enough for me, doubles as a gaming PC so keyboard placement is a little annoying. Only a cheap Ikea desk so may get a bigger/taller one.



Good God man, your arms must get tired playing that Nektar!


----------



## Will Wilson

Wolfie2112 said:


> Good God man, your arms must get tired playing that Nektar!


It's a lot closer than it looks. But not ideal.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Massimo said:


> This is my setup with a motorized desk...
> 
> Cheers, Max T.


I used to have those displays before I moved to the DELL U2515Hs I have now. I even searched for the Samsung's as replacements when mine got damaged :(

Love those displays :D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

chaosmeister said:


> Question to Nick though: when the midi controller is at the proper height, so you can actually play it *and* fit your legs underneath... isn't the desktop (compu-keyboard, mouse) way too high then to be comfortable? That's the dilemma we all seem to struggle with: desk at proper height = controller to low, and vice versa.
> I do like the concept though, and the woodwork looks pretty nice as well. I've done my share of woodworking as well, and think I can recognise quality when I see it...
> 
> I have a) midi controller and b) working desk with computer at right angles to each other. Rotate 90 degrees left and play keyboard, rotate 90 degrees right and edit music, type email... Is there a fundamental reason why most seem to prefer a problematic solution where everything is stacked on top of each other?
> 
> (Aside: Nick, weren't you also a prominent LUG member back in the day? I'm getting old and possibly forgetful, but your name sticks out. I'm Hendrik Jan, old LUGger as well...




Sorry, I missed this. Yeah Hendrik, I was on the LUG. Good to see you here.

So the answer to your question is that the sliding desktop on top of the keyboard is totally comfortable. And in addition to almost 25 of these desks in other composer's rooms, I have 12 years experience of working at mine all day long to prove it. 

Among many setups, I tried the 90˚ setup before this, and *that* is the problematic one. You have to move out of position all the time, rather than just sliding the desktop a few inches.

Get some boxes or something and set up an experiment. You'll see what I mean. The desktop is higher than you're used to, but it's very comfortable.


----------



## mickeyl

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It really is the best - and not just because I'm always right, but because you're always the right distance from your monitor and speakers, while your computer keyboard and mouse are always where you want them for sequencing or typing/writing.
> 
> We go back and forth between playing and typing/writing all day long.



So when will you get a distributor in Germany?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

It's only about $325 to ship there.


----------



## Maximvs

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I used to have those displays before I moved to the DELL U2515Hs I have now. I even searched for the Samsung's as replacements when mine got damaged :(
> 
> Love those displays :D


Yes those displays are really great and I think a good size as well... Cheers, Max T.


----------



## resonate

Massimo said:


> Yes those displays are really great and I think a good size as well... Cheers, Max T.


Which model are those?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

resonate said:


> Which model are those?


I have found them:
http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/monitors/LS24A850DW/ZA-specs


----------



## mikeh-375

Well, seeing that I've just given the place a damn good thrashing with a hoover and duster....here's my desk set-up. Am I the only one with a music stand?.......


----------



## nilblo

mikeh-375 said:


> Well, seeing that I've just given the place a damn good thrashing with a hoover and duster....here's my desk set-up. Am I the only one with a music stand?.......


I have a music stand, 27" Dell Canvas monitor... I can load sheet-music if I choose to but mostly I write music on
my "music stand". Not so enthusiastic with hoover and duster, hence the Sketchup drawing...


----------



## whinecellar

Man, I am always tweaking my main workspace, based on a modified Argosy Dual 15k. For a long time I had both my main weighted 88 keys and a smaller synth action directly in front of me so I could comfortably play any kind of part while not moving out of the stereo field - but then custom controllers became more of a priority given more advanced libraries. For now, a pair of Behringer X-Touch’s have moved in; one for mixing/automation and the other for custom CC’s for sample libraries. I also have a pair of iPads for related duties, one per side.

Loving it - for now


----------



## mikeh-375

christ Jim..how many hands have you got..... Looks amazing...


----------



## Mystic

@whinecellar how do you like that ShuttlePro? I've had one on my list for a while but wasn't sure how often it would get used since I have a shuttle/jog on my console. Find you use it much or does it sit more than get used?


----------



## stonzthro

I don't see a ShuttlePRO on his desk, but I have one and use it all the time - so useful for dropping audio to video. I've gone through 3 in the last 6-7 years. Well worth the small price tag!


----------



## whinecellar

mikeh-375 said:


> christ Jim..how many hands have you got..... Looks amazing...



Ha - yeah, I've been on a bit of a vintage synth run, patiently watching ebay for goodies. My midlife crisis consists of an upcoming 80s cover project just for fun - something I've wanted to do for a long time. So I'm finally the 15-year-old I always wanted to be 

@Mystic - I loved the Shuttle Pro for over a decade - it's a great piece of gear. Sadly though their support of current OS's has been lacking, and it got more and more unreliable. The X-Touch took its place more than adequately though!


----------



## whinecellar

stonzthro said:


> I don't see a ShuttlePRO on his desk...



He's got a good eye - it's sitting on the Korg, bottom left corner.


----------



## Tice




----------



## David Hall

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I've been making custom studio desks, an outgrowth of a decade-old side business having other people make them. And it's really fun - I'm truly enjoying it.
> 
> The first one (posted here before):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jay Asher signature black model:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The desktop slides over the keyboard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And next post my latest...



yup.. this is mine right here.
thanks a lot Nick for working with my budget, I'm very happy with my desk and In the future if I need something made to fit I know how to call.

God bless you Nick.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

mikeh-375 said:


> Well, seeing that I've just given the place a damn good thrashing with a hoover and duster....here's my desk set-up. Am I the only one with a music stand?.......


You still use a duster? 

That would explain the music stand then...


----------



## dcoscina

whinecellar said:


> Man, I am always tweaking my main workspace, based on a modified Argosy Dual 15k. For a long time I had both my main weighted 88 keys and a smaller synth action directly in front of me so I could comfortably play any kind of part while not moving out of the stereo field - but then custom controllers became more of a priority given more advanced libraries. For now, a pair of Behringer X-Touch’s have moved in; one for mixing/automation and the other for custom CC’s for sample libraries. I also have a pair of iPads for related duties, one per side.
> 
> Loving it - for now


What kind of desk do you have your main rig on? I like it. I want to get something high enough that I can put my Kurzweil PC3x under.


----------



## whinecellar

dcoscina said:


> What kind of desk do you have your main rig on? I like it. I want to get something high enough that I can put my Kurzweil PC3x under.



Argosy Dual 15k.


----------



## jiffybox

So, Jim, are you giving the X-Touch a thumbs up? I just picked up an X-18 and while using my iPad Pro as mixer controller is working well, I've been eyeing the X-Touch just because I do like a tactile experience. I've heard mixed reviews but sounds like they're working well for you.


----------



## whinecellar

jiffybox said:


> So, Jim, are you giving the X-Touch a thumbs up? I just picked up an X-18 and while using my iPad Pro as mixer controller is working well, I've been eyeing the X-Touch just because I do like a tactile experience. I've heard mixed reviews but sounds like they're working well for you.



Yes, I absolutely love them! They’re made by Midas so they feel great, and rock solid!


----------



## Maximvs

resonate said:


> Which model are those?


This is the exact model of display I use:

http://www.comtrade-ks.com/en/product/7891

Bare in mind that this model may not be still available but I am sure something very similar has taken its place... 

Cheers, Max T.


----------



## AR

I need that blueprint. Anyone happen to know that owner?


MatFluor said:


> It's not my desk, but I plan to have something made from a carpenter in the future - I like the ideas in this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially like that the Keyboard is in the desk, and the three-way splittable cover. So when I don't need 88 Keys, I can leave the left and right cover on to put by trackball there or whatever. It seems very cool.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Lupez said:


> I see some interesting pics here but I noticed no one uses an acoustically designed desk - usually an angled top is the best choice especially for avoiding comb filtering....but I guess that's for another topic.



Actually, acoustics are very much in my mind when I design desks! That was even when I had a shop build them.

But it's not usually necessary to have an angled top, you just need to position the speakers to avoid issues.


----------



## HeliaVox

Nick Batzdorf said:


> If anyone's interested, let me know.
> 
> Detail of the sliding desktop *and* keyboard drawer:



Wait, you're making these desks now? I remember in the latter days of VI there was an advertisement for these desks. I'd love some more info please!
Oh, and how I do miss VI.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

HellaVox, I PM-ed you.

Anyone else interested, please PM me and I'll hook you up yo.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

I'm currently building my new custom desk with a built-in Doepfer LMK2+ keyboard inside. I'm about 40% done and should be done within 3-4 weeks.

I designed the whole thing from the ground up and its been fun (albeit time-consuming) figuring out how to fit the keyboard in. I plan on posting how I built it when I'm done.

Here's a picture from my sketch-up design file. The insides are made from 3/4" maple plywood (with a frame underneath) and the trim on the outside will be 3/4" solid maple. The legs are black powder-coated steel.


----------



## sostenuto




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Massimo said:


> This is the exact model of display I use:
> 
> http://www.comtrade-ks.com/en/product/7891
> 
> Bare in mind that this model may not be still available but I am sure something very similar has taken its place...
> 
> Cheers, Max T.


I looked at those for replacements for my damaged SA27850s, but being only 1920x1080, I passed


----------



## Alex Fraser

sostenuto said:


>


May I ask what keyboard stand you're using? Thanks! A


----------



## wickedw

Alex Fraser said:


> May I ask what keyboard stand you're using? Thanks! A



looks like it could be a K&M 18953. I have one that sits a bit below my desk and am really happy with the setup (pretty much the same as junkie xl has it too for his keyboard)


----------



## nulautre

Alex Fraser said:


> May I ask what keyboard stand you're using? Thanks! A


It looks like the same one i have:


----------



## Ethos

Here's mine. I modified an Argosy Console desk. That's a Studio Logic SL990 or something like that in there. It's a hammer action Fatar key bed.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Ethos said:


> Here's mine. I modified an Argosy Console desk. That's a Studio Logic SL990 or something like that in there. It's a hammer action Fatar key bed.



That is a beautiful setup!


----------



## Ethos

Wolfie2112 said:


> That is a beautiful setup!


Thanks! I really know almost nothing about woodworking and just totally improvised my way through it. Liquid Nails was my best friend.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Ethos said:


> Thanks! I really know almost nothing about woodworking and just totally improvised my way through it. Liquid Nails was my best friend.



And now you do know something about woodworking!

The only way to learn is to roll up your sleeves - and also watch Izzy Swan on YouTube, and join Lumberjocks.com for advice.


----------



## Ethos

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And now you do know something about woodworking!
> 
> The only way to learn is to roll up your sleeves - and also watch Izzy Swan on YouTube, and join Lumberjocks.com for advice.



Lumberjocks?! Ok I'm joining!!


----------



## sostenuto

Alex Fraser said:


> May I ask what keyboard stand you're using? Thanks! A



On Stage Stands KS7150. Another almost identical DAW Setup directly across room. Axiom Pro61 on one and KK S-49 on the other. VERY pleased with stability, adjustability, maximum leg /knee space _ rotating from Keyboard Controllers to PC Keyboard.
Likely going to 88-key Roland soon and these stands will work fine.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

For those interested, I'm coming along nicely on my new studio desk. Still a few weeks of work to go. But it's finally standing on it's own. And looks and feels beautiful. And it is the sturdiest piece of furniture I've ever had (there is an immense frame underneath).

The laminate top and edging still have to go on but you can already get a sense of the workspace. It's been a fun, yet challenging project to work on. Can't wait until it's done.


----------



## Alex Niedt

This was my old set-up, but I'm working on a more composition/production-oriented set-up now


----------



## Manaberry

noxtenebrae17 said:


> For those interested, I'm coming along nicely on my new studio desk. Still a few weeks of work to go. But it's finally standing on it's own. And looks and feels beautiful. And it is the sturdiest piece of furniture I've ever had (there is an immense frame underneath).
> 
> The laminate top and edging still have to go on but you can already get a sense of the workspace. It's been a fun, yet challenging project to work on. Can't wait until it's done.



Really cool! You might need some wooden keys now


----------



## benmrx

I finally got some time over the weekend to put a little work into my setup at home and figured I would post these pics of the desk. Nothing is set in stone on placement (most things aren't even plugged in yet). I just wanted to try out some ideas on where things should live. The middle area (where the laptop is) will soon be home to a MIDI controller with faders, buttons, etc.

Don't judge the room...haha. It's still in a beta stage. All the acoustic treatment is still still stuffed in the closet.


----------



## steveo42

For you guys using slide out on rails keyboard shelves for 88 key weighted keyboards ie:HEAVY, what brand rails are you using and do they lock so the keyboard doesn't try to slide back in under the desk?


----------



## Mystic

steveo42 said:


> For you guys using slide out on rails keyboard shelves for 88 key weighted keyboards ie:HEAVY, what brand rails are you using and do they lock so the keyboard doesn't try to slide back in under the desk?


https://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/124/3032/=1dugqdm

These are what I got. Lots of sizes and types to fit your needs. Little pricey but these will never break and you'll never have to worry about the board weight. Only the support it's attached to.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

+1 here. I use the McMaster-Carr 12" with my 88 key keyboard and, while I wouldn't slam the keys with all I've got, it's solid enough for me to do everything I need. Combined with my Jarvis motorized sit/stand desk, I split my work between sitting and standing and am equally comfortable doing both.


----------



## steveo42

Thanks guys !


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Mystic said:


> https://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/124/3032/=1dugqdm
> 
> These are what I got. Lots of sizes and types to fit your needs. Little pricey but these will never break and you'll never have to worry about the board weight. Only the support it's attached to.





Land of Missing Parts said:


> while I wouldn't slam the keys with all I've got



You can slam the keys as much as you want with the following:

We've been using Knape & Vogt 8900 slides. Accuride makes the same thing, but it's more expensive. You can get them on Amazon or Ebay for about $75 most of the time. They come in various lengths.

Those slides are 3" x 3/4" thick, rated for #500 vertically or about #150 horizontally.

But now I make the slides myself out of maple, waxed to make it glide better. It's nicer than the metal ones and takes up less room.

If anyone wants me to make them a set, let me know. They'll just screw in, won't cost much (because it won't take me very long), and will withstand gorillas playing your keyboard.


----------



## Craig Allen

Nick,

Can you pm me some kind of pricing guide with options? (By the way, I can't access your listed website. My Chrome and Google are convince that it doesn't currently exist (demanding Flash and changing names on me).


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Bought a Zaor Miza Z early this year.
Very happy.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Craig Allen said:


> Nick,
> 
> Can you pm me some kind of pricing guide with options? (By the way, I can't access your listed website. My Chrome and Google are convince that it doesn't currently exist (demanding Flash and changing names on me).



Will PM shortly.

I'm in the process of putting up ComposersDesk.com - as soon as I finish figuring out Wix.


----------



## Lode_Runner

noxtenebrae17 said:


> For those interested, I'm coming along nicely on my new studio desk. Still a few weeks of work to go. But it's finally standing on it's own. And looks and feels beautiful. And it is the sturdiest piece of furniture I've ever had (there is an immense frame underneath).
> 
> The laminate top and edging still have to go on but you can already get a sense of the workspace. It's been a fun, yet challenging project to work on. Can't wait until it's done.


Hi Nox, yes I'm very interested. I've been planning a desk for a long time now, and have been grappling with how to manage the ergonomic positioning of the two keyboards (qwerty and MIDI). The set up you're building looks like the best compromise. Just wondering what the MIDI controller components you've got there are?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Bought a Zaor Miza Z early this year.
> Very happy.



"Just Bloody Finish it"...I need one of those signs!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Very cool pics in here. Got mine just finished (just a rented space for now, so not as ideal as having your own room in your house) but I like how it turned out.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

Lode_Runner said:


> Hi Nox, yes I'm very interested. I've been planning a desk for a long time now, and have been grappling with how to manage the ergonomic positioning of the two keyboards (qwerty and MIDI). The set up you're building looks like the best compromise. Just wondering what the MIDI controller components you've got there are?



Everything is from a Doepfer LMK2+. Its REALLY easy to disassemble from the original enclosure and you're pretty much left with three units you need to install: the control panel (which I'm mounting on the top of the desk), the input/output board (which I'm hiding underneath the desk, in the frame), and the keyboard itself. The nice things about the Doepfer keyboard is everything is mounted in these flat, painted metal panels, so you can pick a spot and mount the panel in there with some screws.


----------



## Lode_Runner

Thanks Nox. Looking forward to seeing the finished desk


----------



## gpax

I’ve studied these various concepts and configurations for years, and have come to the conclusion that one option is still missing: a thin, laminate overlay or shelf which would allow quickly sliding the QWERTY and mouse area atop the recessed keyboard design. 

It seems to me that any built in designs still dictate another ergonomic quandary: causing you to reach. Or at least I’ve never made peace with how all the above needs to occupy the same space for how I tend to work. 

Sliding the QWERTY and mouse over the keys very quickly (even partway), then back (depending on the workflow and tasks) would provide an optional measure of workflow fluidity. Better yet if it’s integrated aesthetically, in a flush design, though then you would be talking talking carefully milled work, I would think. 

Just a thought. 

Greg


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

gpax said:


> Sliding the QWERTY and mouse over the keys very quickly (even partway), then back (depending on the workflow and tasks) would provide an optional measure of workflow fluidity. Better yet if it’s integrated aesthetically, in a flush design, though then you would be talking talking carefully milled work, I would think.
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> Greg



Greg, that's one of the features of my design! If the desktop slides over the MIDI keyboard, the keyboard and mouse are always in the right position for sequencing or playing.

(You can slide the desktop partway forward, of course - it doesn't have to go all the way like this.)


----------



## gpax

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Greg, that's one of the features of my design! If the desktop slides over the MIDI keyboard, the keyboard and mouse are always in the right position for sequencing or playing.
> 
> (You can slide the desktop partway forward, of course - it doesn't have to go all the way like this.)


OMG, Nick: notice my egg on face reply. My bad for not noticing this before! 

Or maybe I did, and subconsciously thought I came up with this?

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

It's okay, Greg, I forgive you just this one time...


----------



## danbo

I write software during the day and so am picky about ergonomics. Difficulty with a DAW obviously is two keyboards - piano and computer, that fight with each other. I played with the 'piano keyboard on tray' under the desk, except the difficulty is it's heavy, and if you ever look at a grand piano design the key bed is a massively thick bit of ply. No reason my digital keyboard should get much less.

So my ah-ha was to not float the piano keyboard but instead float the computer keyboard. The desk base is a sit/stand monoprice base with a sheet of furniture 10 ply on top of that. Then out of the same sheet of ply I built a stand that goes on the back of the desk, to the bottom of that I attached a high end computer keyboard tray. This allows me to position the keyboard exactly where I want it, and importantly quite near the piano keyboard. Two pictures, one is the usual position I keep it, and second pulled out if I'm doing a lot of computer work. The keyboard pushes all the way in, under the back shelf if I want to get rid of it too and just practice or play.

Sheet music and paper is an important part of my work too, so I have a long document tray for all of that. Controllers are on other trays to the left and right, and the back shelf unit has a left and right 4u (each) rack space.

Desk cost < $500 in parts and little woodworking, the sit/stand option is a great bonus.












Update: not important but I moved the X-Touch's to behind the sheet music. I don't use them much, just during mastering when I can slide the music stand drawers away. Having them off to the side was clumsy.


----------



## brett

@danbo what are the stands you are using on the right of the first pic?

Also, how do you find the height of the mouse and computer keyboard given they have to be higher than usual to clear the doepfer?


----------



## danbo

@brett Samson stage stands. The X-Touch are the hardest to deal with, big, clumsy and the scribble strips have a narrow FOV (or angle of view maybe better) so you basically need to look at them straight on to be able to read them. They seem designed to fit on a stage stand though, the lip of the platform hooks into the bottom of the X-Touch so it's perfectly stable. 

On the height of the back platform it was a estimation that worked out. Getting the right height for the keyboard tray is easy. One, the tray is height adjustable, the stand is about a half or 1 inch too high so I have it pulled down to exactly where I want it. What I did is put the keyboard palm rest under the keyboard platform, that way it gives more stability to the keyboard platform as it rests on the Doepfer. 

The important thing with the height wasn't that but keeping it low enough so the monitors don't get too high. Especially since I have the 2" high document (sheet music) trays, which are on drawer tracks and can slide in and out of the way once you fold them down. Overall I'd prefer the monitors to be a bit lower, but then there's visual obscuring with the music props. Those two heights fight each other but I have a good enough compromise. I tried getting the X-Touch on there somehow but it doesn't work well. 

Anyhow IIRC I cut the legs for the back part to 8.5", 8" probably would have worked, but that puts the monitor feet at about 11"-12" above the desk I think.


----------



## bc3po

Ignore my big head


----------



## Greg

My keyboard sits on those 2 racks perfectly under my desk. Works like a charm and I can fiddle with the outboard gear without my head leaving the sweet spot.


----------



## starise

This is an older pic of my my studio desk. I no longer use these monitors. The top shelf can slide forward. I'm building a new studio as part of an addition. I plan to change my setup when I move to the new room.


----------



## benmrx

Greg said:


> My keyboard sits on those 2 racks perfectly under my desk. Works like a charm and I can fiddle with the outboard gear without my head leaving the sweet spot.


This is awesome. I’m so jealous of your synth collection!


----------



## AR

I recently bought this desk at Music Store in Cologne (awesome place btw). Its the LE version in case you're wondering. I bought an identical rack case for the left side, so I can have little bit more freedom for my legs. Desk is pretty big, which doesn't look so on the picture. The back of the rack housing is very easy to reach. All in all it's a real solid Mpex wooden desk 2×1 meters.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Greg said:


> My keyboard sits on those 2 racks perfectly under my desk. Works like a charm and I can fiddle with the outboard gear without my head leaving the sweet spot.



Is that an S88 controller


----------



## Greg

Wolfie2112 said:


> Is that an S88 controller



Yep, I really like it


----------



## dgburns

here’s mine

-edit-

the wall of shame is off to the left out of sight. lol


----------



## dgburns

bc3po said:


> Ignore my big head



Big heads make for good music ! (lol)


----------



## dgburns

Greg said:


> My keyboard sits on those 2 racks perfectly under my desk. Works like a charm and I can fiddle with the outboard gear without my head leaving the sweet spot.



Some serious gear in there. Never was a fan for being shoved up to the wall though.

Is no one working in surround here?


----------



## tmhuud

dgburns said:


> here’s mine
> 
> -edit-
> 
> the wall of shame is off to the left out of sight. lol


Lol- everyone’s got that ‘wall of shame’. I like what I see there David.


----------



## dgburns

tmhuud said:


> Lol- everyone’s got that ‘wall of shame’. I like what I see there David.



Yup, just did a quick inventory for insurance. (the only time you wished your gear is worth LESS)

GASp


----------



## Greg

dgburns said:


> Some serious gear in there. Never was a fan for being shoved up to the wall though.
> 
> Is no one working in surround here?



Me neither but in my room it works the best for acoustics. I can't get 5-6 ft away from the wall so being as close to the wall as possible is my 2nd best bet.


----------



## JamesIV

Here’s mine. Custom built to me. You can see more photos of my studio www.jameseakin.com


----------



## dgburns

JamesIV said:


> Here’s mine. Custom built to me. You can see more photos of my studio www.jameseakin.com



And then there’s that dang centre channel speaker issue thing again


----------



## chillbot

JamesIV said:


> Here’s mine.


How'd you get the gunk off of the LSR4328Ps?

Also what's with the little aux desk where nothing is plugged in?


----------



## bjderganc

@chillbot

Where's the Swopper rig?


----------



## chillbot

bjderganc said:


> @chillbot
> 
> Where's the Swopper rig?


I love my swopper... as I've mentioned, it's perfect for mixing because the base is very heavy and doesn't move so I can be fairly confident my head is triangulated with the speakers. New to the mixer setup is the white LYD48s, and also I mounted the bricasti under the mixers as I didn't have any rack space available and it seemed pretty convenient to have there.


----------



## Loïc D

I'll sure post a pic of mine after some new gear is bought / replaced.
It looks nowhere close to yours, guys. More the size of a janitor closet, actually.

But first things first : do you have any seat recommendation ? (mine is both bulky/lousy/noisy).
I don't spend much time in my studio (it's a hobby, not fulltime job). And I'm small (5.4ft).


----------



## MartinH.

chillbot said:


> I love my swopper... as I've mentioned, it's perfect for mixing because the base is very heavy and doesn't move so I can be fairly confident my head is triangulated with the speakers. New to the mixer setup is the white LYD48s, and also I mounted the bricasti under the mixers as I didn't have any rack space available and it seemed pretty convenient to have there.



Doesn't that chair get tiring after a while? I tried something similar but I just can't sit a whole day without back support. 
And where is your computer keyboard? I only see a mouse.


----------



## chillbot

MartinH. said:


> Doesn't that chair get tiring after a while?


Yes, that's why I only use it for mixing, which means I only sit in it probably around 5%-10% of the total time in studio, call it around 45 minutes per day maybe. But it is a nice change, I try to move around as much as possible while working.

I didn't take a pic of my workstation, I was just responding to the "swopper" request. But if you search "studio upgrade (chillbot)" there's way more than you need to see on page 2.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I have a Swopper.

It isn't tiring for me, and it's good for auxiliary seating or for guests. My wife loves hers, and my daughter liked hers before flying the coop.

But I don't use it day-to-day. It makes my arse hurt after about 25 minutes - the cushion isn't soft enough. I also don't find that it works my core.

Aeron for me.


----------



## MartinH.

chillbot said:


> I didn't take a pic of my workstation, I was just responding to the "swopper" request. But if you search "studio upgrade (chillbot)" there's way more than you need to see on page 2.


Just wooow! Looks amazing!



chillbot said:


> I try to move around as much as possible while working.


Only for health benefits or does it help you to "get a different perspective" on your work? I sometimes feel differently about a track when I just render it out as mp3 and listen to it in another program. Somehow that very slight recontextualization helps my brain to look at it from another angle.


----------



## JamesIV

chillbot said:


> How'd you get the gunk off of the LSR4328Ps?
> 
> Also what's with the little aux desk where nothing is plugged in?


Got lucky, I guess! No gunk on my JBL’s. That aux desk is rarely used. When I need extra help, or have a colleague that needs to borrow the space for a session, they use that tracking room. I just hate leaving it empty!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

This is the shozzle. It's citronella-based, gets rid of... goo.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...&creative=78546418252137&device=c&matchtype=e


----------



## Lupez

Hey, I'm seriously considering the Capisco chair, but the the saddle seat imposes a wide stance on your legs, no issues with the piano pedals? you're supposed to have your legs placed parallel to properly play the piano.

I see there are 3 models to choose from, the classic 8106 with the saddle seat, the 8126 with a normal seat (which I couldn't test) and the 8010 Puls which I found a nice balance between the two, but comes only in plastic and I fear would feel uncomfortable after a while...




nilblo said:


> @Lupez
> The chair I was referring to - Capisco Hag - comes with normal or extra high column. I recommend the high one.
> The "saddle"-shape of the seat makes it easy to sit on even in elevated position, your feet should rest completely on the floor an from pelvis to knee, there can be a significant difference in height above the floor, like how you sit on a horse. That way chances are that you won´t hit your knees in an under-the-table-mounted-on-extensions keyboard. You will have to raise the table surface the corresponding height of the keyboard of course. I often sit by an old architect table (drawing in Sketchup of course..) that is 98cm/38,5" height. Under the table top there is a drawer sitting quite low and I don´t collide with it thanks to the sitting posture on this chair. Capisco Hag is expensive though..but it solved my various problems.


----------



## nilblo

The classic one doesn´t fit playing with both feet on normally spaced piano-pedals.
I´m not a pianoplayer so it doesn´t bother me, I have a midi foot controller with 2x5 footswitches (Boss FC-50) for my left landing-gear and a midi volume for my right..


----------



## bryla

JG 360 said:


> Has anyone looked into motorized desks at all?


I have a motorized desk. That's only possible because my keyboard is to my right side and I only have computer monitor and audio monitors on the desk. Their cables all go to a fixed point and are long enough for bottom and top position.


----------



## Quasar

My desk is made of the best discount store particle board money can buy. I would like to somehow get the main keyboards in front of the monitors, mouse & keyboard, but don't see a way to do it:


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Quasar said:


> My desk is made of the best discount store particle board money can buy. I would like to somehow get the main keyboards in front of the monitors, mouse & keyboard, but don't see a way to do it:



I have the same keyboard stand, at the lowest setting it holds my S88 perfectly.


----------



## Quasar

Wolfie2112 said:


> I have the same keyboard stand, at the lowest setting it holds my S88 perfectly.


Looks great. Is it a good height for you for playing piano? I may yet try something like this, or perhaps put the 61 key in front of the computer and keep the 88 off to the side, where I can still have the music stand...


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

For me, it's actually the perfect height for playing piano. The only thing I hate are the supports at the bottom of the stand...I stub my toe on it at least once per session.


----------



## nilblo

I did put some caster wheels w. brakes on that very same kb stand and it holds my old 88keys Studio Logic 900. Combined with motorized table adjusted to the precise height, I can shove the keyboard under the table so that only the keybed is showing and still sit comfortable at the table. I have a KK S25 mkI keyboard for keyswitches sitting on a carousel tray (a cheese-tray would you believe..) on the leftmost side of the table. I do a lot of cleaning up in Notion 6 what I played into Studio One 4 and this cleaning I do standing, working with pen in a score on a Dell Canvas 27 which I can position any way I want thanks to a sit/stand Ergotron arm.
This setup has taken some time to realize but everything (down to that revolving cheese-tray) is done with ergonomics as the nbr 1 consideration. I am now very pleased with how things worked out for me. I mostly use Xsample instruments as base + Chris Hein woodwinds for soloparts.
The computer is not very powerful, 8th gen. 6 cores i5-8400T, 8Gb RAM, bootdrive 256Gb SSD + EVO 500Gb SSD for samples. My music is mostly geared towards smaller ensembles and Sinfoniettas and I started out on an Atari Mega 4 with Notator in 1988.


----------



## MatFluor

That this thread popped up reminded me - going to build my own Studio desk this Saturday, based on a design by a german producer.

I hopefully keep in mind making pictures to post!


----------



## Soundhound

This has done the trick for me for a few years. Wasn't cheap to start with and they've gone up a few bucks since I bought it.

https://www.azstudioworkstations.com/az-b-keyboard-studio-desk/

Really works great but I may be in the market for something next year when we go home because the tenant in our house put a bunch of furniture, including this desk, outside and left it there, in the rain. When I asked why she did that she said she thought it wasn't a problem to leave some furniture outside, and anyway it's made of wood, so it'll be ok, right? Swear to god.


----------



## steveo42

I gave up trying to get my Roland RD2000 under the desk I have and still maintain a proper desk height and yet have the keyboard under the desk and not hit my thighs. Last experiment had the desk, an oak monster that weighs about 150lbs, up on blocks to raise it high enough to slide the Roland on a square stand underneath... It was a total kludge. I even tried those "slide easily" pads they sell on infomercials. Still a kludge. I finally gave up and have the Roland on my right side at a right angle to the desk. And not a minute too soon because as I was moving things around, the desk fell off the blocks and had this happened when the Roland was under it, I would have had a smashed keyboard.

I'm convinced there is no way to get a full sized 88 key keyboard under a desk while maintaining proper ergonomic desk height, no interference with legs and not having to reach across the desk to use the mouse/typing keyboard. 

Any suggestions?
Maybe a separate monitor at the keyboard?
I dunno.
Help!


----------



## Alex Fraser

steveo42 said:


> I gave up trying to get my Roland RD2000 under the desk I have and still maintain a proper desk height and yet have the keyboard under the desk and not hit my thighs. Last experiment had the desk, an oak monster that weighs about 150lbs, up on blocks to raise it high enough to slide the Roland on a square stand underneath... It was a total kludge. I even tried those "slide easily" pads they sell on infomercials. Still a kludge. I finally gave up and have the Roland on my right side at a right angle to the desk. And not a minute too soon because as I was moving things around, the desk fell off the blocks and had this happened when the Roland was under it, I would have had a smashed keyboard.
> 
> I'm convinced there is no way to get a full sized 88 key keyboard under a desk while maintaining proper ergonomic desk height, no interference with legs and not having to reach across the desk to use the mouse/typing keyboard.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Maybe a separate monitor at the keyboard?
> I dunno.
> Help!


There’s some options left but you probably won’t like them. 

You could get a cheaper mdf desk. The desktop would be thinner, so less vertical space used. Maybe even glass. Couple that with a cheap 88 m-audio to go under the desk, suspended at the ends like a keyboard stand. Or perhaps the guts of a Doepfer. 

You’ll claw some ergonomics back at the expense of playability. Perhaps keep the Roland to one side to use for detailed piano playing. 

It’s a game of compromises. To have everything ideal would be bending the will of physics.


----------



## steveo42

Alex Fraser said:


> There’s some options left but you probably won’t like them.
> 
> You could get a cheaper mdf desk. The desktop would be thinner, so less vertical space used. Maybe even glass. Couple that with a cheap 88 m-audio to go under the desk, suspended at the ends like a keyboard stand. Or perhaps the guts of a Doepfer.
> 
> You’ll claw some ergonomics back at the expense of playability. Perhaps keep the Roland to one side to use for detailed piano playing.
> 
> It’s a game of compromises. To have everything ideal would be bending the will of physics.



Thank you Alex! 
The glass idea is interesting me. I also might try having the keyboard on the stand in front of the desk, and then making a sliding top to the desk so the keyboard stays put, everything is at the correct level, and when I need to type, use mouse etc I slide the top of the desk out over the keyboard instead of sliding the keyboard under the desk.
I have a couple of smoked glass doors from a 70's stereo rack cabinet laying around so I might experiment with that.

You are spot on, it's a matter of physics!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

The problem isn’t the laws of physics, it’s that you believe the desk has to be the same height as a standard desk!

Please look at the pictures I posted in this thread (page 3). The concept really does work.

Glass rather than 3/4” wood would save you maybe 1/3” in desktop height. I’m not a huge fan of the look, but it would work.

Also, I’m happy to help anyone with their design, in addition to being open for business.


----------



## erikradbo

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Bought a Zaor Miza Z early this year.
> Very happy.



How are you finding the legroom (and how tall are you )?


----------



## steveo42

Nick Batzdorf said:


> The problem isn’t the laws of physics, it’s that you believe the desk has to be the same height as a standard desk!
> 
> Please look at the pictures I posted in this thread (page 3). The concept really does work.
> 
> Glass rather than 3/4” wood would save you maybe 1/3” in desktop height. I’m not a huge fan of the look, but it would work.
> 
> Also, I’m happy to help anyone with their design, in addition to being open for business.



I will check it out.
Thank you.


----------



## steveo42

erikradbo said:


> How are you finding the legroom (and how tall are you )?



Yes.
Same question here.

I'm 6'1" and 240 lbs. I use an Aeron chair so when I had my desk up on blocks, even with the chair at the highest setting, my arms were still at maybe a 20 degree angle going up to the desk top. Not good for ergonomics.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

erikradbo said:


> How are you finding the legroom (and how tall are you )?


5ft 10 and there's just enough room for me. Not enough to cross my legs under, but you're not supposed to be doing that anyway


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

steveo42 said:


> Yes.
> Same question here.
> 
> I'm 6'1" and 240 lbs. I use an Aeron chair so when I had my desk up on blocks, even with the chair at the highest setting, my arms were still at maybe a 20 degree angle going up to the desk top. Not good for ergonomics.



You can get larger casters for the Aeron to raise it.

I'm about the same size as you, and I had to do that when I cut out a section of carpet where my chair sits.

(Long story short: a drain pipe leaked under the floor and screwed up just this section of carpet. So rather than replacing the whole carpet, I cut out the soaked section and put in parquet tiles. Far preferable to sitting in floating turds.  )


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

By the way, my elbows (on the Aeron arms) are about 1-1/2" below the desktop surface. Perfect for me.

Also, you do want to make the distance between the bottom of the keyboard shelf and surface of the desk as small as possible. But the typical 6" or so is just fine.

Normally I design them so the top of the white keys is 29" or 29-1/2" above the floor, just like a piano. The keyboard sits on 3/4" thick wood, although we did build one for an extremely tall guy with a metal keyboard shelf to make it thin so his knees wouldn't hit.

But I'm just under 6'1" with proportionally long legs, and the 3/4" under the keyboard isn't a consideration for me.


----------



## MatFluor

I've finished my table!





Top is slideable back


----------



## Alex Fraser

MatFluor said:


> I've finished my table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top is slideable back


Very nice. A couple of questions if I may?
Is the keyboard shelf two separate pieces, or a single shelf with a cutout for your legs?
How's the M-Audio 88? I've heard good things..


----------



## MatFluor

Alex Fraser said:


> Very nice. A couple of questions if I may?
> Is the keyboard shelf two separate pieces, or a single shelf with a cutout for your legs?
> How's the M-Audio 88? I've heard good things..



Thanks! Sure: The M-Audio 88 is very nice to play @Farkle has the same one. Great feel, good action. If you don't need a ton of control knobs and stuff, it's great.

Yes, the Keyboard lies on two separate pieces of wood to give my legs maximum possible room. Underneath is a steel frame so nothing goes anywhere - the M-Audio is very Sturdy, so it doesn't "hang through" at all.

Here for illustration:


----------



## Alex Fraser

MatFluor said:


> Thanks! Sure: The M-Audio 88 is very nice to play @Farkle has the same one. Great feel, good action. If you don't need a ton of control knobs and stuff, it's great.
> 
> Yes, the Keyboard lies on two separate pieces of wood to give my legs maximum possible room. Underneath is a steel fram so nothing goes anywhere - the M-Audio is very Sturdy, so it doesn't "hang through" at all.
> 
> Here for illustration:


Ah, clever stuff. Thanks for taking the time to share!


----------



## steveo42

Alex Fraser said:


> Very nice. A couple of questions if I may?
> Is the keyboard shelf two separate pieces, or a single shelf with a cutout for your legs?
> How's the M-Audio 88? I've heard good things..



Not seeing the images?
Only a big minus sign?


----------



## MatFluor

steveo42 said:


> Not seeing the images?
> Only a big minus sign?


Some people had the same problem - no idea, I just copy-pasted the images in.

Changed the image host, now it should be all good I hope


----------



## steveo42

MatFluor said:


> Some people had the same problem - no idea, I just copy-pasted the images in



Yea, it's weird. Happens with Chrome and Edge as well.


----------



## MatFluor

steveo42 said:


> Yea, it's weird. Happens with Chrome and Edge as well.


 Just because you replied so fast, now it should work


----------



## Loïc D

@MatFluor : out of curiosity, on one of your pictures, I see a 4 fader box. Is it DIY ?


----------



## steveo42

MatFluor said:


> Just because you replied so fast, now it should work



Yep, works fine nice!
Nice job!


----------



## MatFluor

LowweeK said:


> @MatFluor : out of curiosity, on one of your pictures, I see a 4 fader box. Is it DIY ?



Yes, fully DIY (Teensy inside)



steveo42 said:


> ep, works fine nice!
> Nice job!


Thanks!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

MatFluor said:


> Yes, the Keyboard lies on two separate pieces of wood to give my legs maximum possible room. Underneath is a steel frame so nothing goes anywhere



That works for you, so there are no issues.

But for people worried about leg space under the keyboard, just a 3/4" plywood shelf without any steel frame is more than strong enough to hold even the heaviest keyboard being played really hard. It's going to be somewhere around 56" x 14" deep.


----------



## brett

steveo42 said:


> I gave up trying to get my Roland RD2000 under the desk I have and still maintain a proper desk height and yet have the keyboard under the desk and not hit my thighs. Last experiment had the desk, an oak monster that weighs about 150lbs, up on blocks to raise it high enough to slide the Roland on a square stand underneath... It was a total kludge. I even tried those "slide easily" pads they sell on infomercials. Still a kludge. I finally gave up and have the Roland on my right side at a right angle to the desk. And not a minute too soon because as I was moving things around, the desk fell off the blocks and had this happened when the Roland was under it, I would have had a smashed keyboard.
> 
> I'm convinced there is no way to get a full sized 88 key keyboard under a desk while maintaining proper ergonomic desk height, no interference with legs and not having to reach across the desk to use the mouse/typing keyboard.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> Maybe a separate monitor at the keyboard?
> I dunno.
> Help!



My approach was to have the computer keyboard and mouse in front of the music keyboard. On the one desk.

I had to drop the desk height a little so that my arms were more or less at 90 degrees when typing / mousing. My Aeron chair has forward tilt when I’m playing piano which helps. 

It’s not perfect but my rationale is that it’s more important to get the ergonomics correct for the thing I’m doing most of the time. For me, I’d spend at 10% of my time playing the piano, and 90% of my time using the mouse and keyboard programming. If I had the positions reversed I would be either leaning forward to the mouse and keyboard most of the time or, if I had the mouse and keyboard on a sliding tray that I could bring forward, would have my hands too high with my wrist resting on the edge of the desk. 

Works for me. 

For now...


----------



## Loïc D

MatFluor said:


> Yes, fully DIY (Teensy inside)


I’m on the market for this too. Can you confirm that it’s quite easy to do ?
Mine would be 4 faders, 4 buttons and maybe an oled screen, in a flat enclosure.


----------



## Josh Richman

I’m considering the Soundanchors DAW1X so that I can do a sit/stand desk over my main controller keyboard. 

http://soundanchors.com/products/2023/daw1x


----------



## Alex Fraser

brett said:


> My approach was to have the computer keyboard and mouse in front of the music keyboard. On the one desk.
> 
> I had to drop the desk height a little so that my arms were more or less at 90 degrees when typing / mousing. My Aeron chair has forward tilt when I’m playing piano which helps.
> 
> It’s not perfect but my rationale is that it’s more important to get the ergonomics correct for the thing I’m doing most of the time. For me, I’d spend at 10% of my time playing the piano, and 90% of my time using the mouse and keyboard programming. If I had the positions reversed I would be either leaning forward to the mouse and keyboard most of the time or, if I had the mouse and keyboard on a sliding tray that I could bring forward, would have my hands too high with my wrist resting on the edge of the desk.
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> For now...


Yep, I've gone this way too.
I had enough of stretching over the midi keys with my arms suspended.

Like you, I dropped the desk height. Next, I took my Keystation 88 and cut the small rubber legs off the bottom. This lowered the keyboard height by about 1/2 inch and also had the unexpected effect of improving the keyboard feel. (I guess having the entirety of the key bed resting on a solid surface stops the flex..)

Now, I push the Keystation back when I'm mixing/programming etc, and pull it forward a couple of inches for more detailed playing.

I think (for me) it's better this way. The romantic in me wants to believe I'll be spending all day summoning forth beautiful piano music on my ivory keyboard, jotting the occasional note on gold edged manuscript paper. The pragmatist in me reluctantly knows I'll be spending the day mashing out single note parts, wrestling with the Kontakt interface and squinting at CC lanes. Hence, for me at least, the mouse and Mac keyboard must rule.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I'm telling you, having the desktop slide over the MIDI keyboard is the answer!

Your MIDI keyboard, computer keyboard/mouse, monitor, and speakers are always in the right position. There's no compromise between playing the keyboard or working on your desk - it takes a fraction of a second to switch between the two. You're always comfortable.

This is based on years of trying all kinds of different set-ups, from an L-shaped arrangement to a corner desk to having multiple speakers, even trying to swing an old CRT monitor. I've been working on my current desk for about 12 years, and before that I built a similar thing using Ultimate Support hardware.


----------



## steveo42

So I think I've figured this out, for me... I'm going to build a shelf, really a box, the full length of the desk and mount it at the back of the desk. It will be high enough to allow the RD-2000 to slide into which will give me desk room when I need desk space to work. I'm going to put those "easy sliders" under the RD-2000 so I can easily slide it in/out of it's garage. The space on top of the shelf will be for my Mackie Monitor Controller and MOTU interface, Schitt headphone amp, phone etc. 

Additionally I will follow Alex's advice and mount the mouse/keyboard under the desk on my Logitech tray so I can use both without reaching when I have the RD-2000 out of the garage, and since they are both wireless, I can just move them up onto the desk when the RD-2000 is in it's garage.

I think this is going to work for me because now I don't have to worry about leg room underneath, have a place to store, mostly, the RD-2000 and don't have to swivel back and forth to play, look at screen, etc as well as reclaim desk space when I need it.

The principle is similar to Nick's excellent design only the shelf stays put and only the RD-2000 moves.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

steveo42, are you extremely tall?

Anyway, you might find something like https://www.rockler.com/slipstick-round-self-stick-felt-pads-16-pack-1in-dia?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=%7Badtype%7D&utm_campaign=PL&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Shopping%20-%20Hardware&msclkid=24ef0b8a1bc614f1a09f505d6d14b150 (this) useful for making your keyboard slide.

You can get them at any hardware store, they come in a variety of sizes, and stick to anything.


----------



## steveo42

Nick Batzdorf said:


> steveo42, are you extremely tall?
> 
> Anyway, you might find something like https://www.rockler.com/slipstick-round-self-stick-felt-pads-16-pack-1in-dia?sid=V9146?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=%7Badtype%7D&utm_campaign=PL&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=(ROI)%20Shopping%20-%20Hardware&msclkid=24ef0b8a1bc614f1a09f505d6d14b150 (this) useful for making your keyboard slide.
> 
> You can get them at any hardware store, they come in a variety of sizes, and stick to anything.



Thanks Nick, those are pretty much the same sliders I am using. They came in a kit with 4 for hardwood, those are felt based, and 4 for carpet, which are real slippery plastic based. I can move my RD-2000 on a square stand around easily with them underneath. I'll use the felt ones when I put the RD-2000 on the desk.

So I'm 6"1' 240 lbs. Weight concentrated in my, ahem, beer belly  but otherwise normal proportions.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

That's right. Okay, no need to repeat myself (about your legs not hitting the bottom of the keyboard).


----------



## Richard Križan

MY HOMEMADE STUDIO DESK from IKEA = 214€:

2x LINNMON
1x KOLON
1x CAPITA
1x SIGNUM
1x 3m LED lights /Aliexpress 8€
KKmoon Large Size mouse pad 900x400x3mm /Aliexpress 8€
ALL = 100€

1x ST227 R
http://www.porezdrevotriesky.sk/stolova-podnoz-st227-r-vyskovo-nastavitelna-i43140.html
114€

ALL DESK COMPONENTs: 214€
------------------------------------------------------------------

1X RME Babyface Pro
2x Dynaudio BM5 MKIII Stand Bundle 
1x Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88 MK2
1x K&M 18810
1x Presonus Faderport
1x Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms
1x Nektar Impact LX61+ 
1x M-Audio SP-2 


*
*


----------



## noxtenebrae17

Sorry for the late update. I did end up finishing my desk that I designed and built from the ground up. Took me a little longer than expected, but it is a terrific workstation. I even built a couple of monitor stands to match the desk.

The picture doesn't do the size of this thing justice, as it is almost 7 feet wide. However, this room isn't the final home of this beast, as I'm working on finishing my basement studio over the next year or so.

For those that didn't see my first post, the keyboard is a Doepfer LMK2+, there is a power conditioner built into the back of the desk, the midi controller is a Korg Nanokontrol Studio, panels and iso pads are Primacoustic, and the 32" 4k BenQ monitor is mounted straight into the desk. The desk is made of a maple plywood frame that I laminated with some Wilsonart matte charcoal laminate and then the edging is solid maple. The legs are black powder-coated steel.


----------



## TheNorseman

bc3po said:


> Ignore my big head



You have great taste in Scotch. Also, nice desk.


----------



## Lode_Runner

noxtenebrae17 said:


> Sorry for the late update. I did end up finishing my desk that I designed and built from the ground up. Took me a little longer than expected, but it is a terrific workstation. I even built a couple of monitor stands to match the desk.
> 
> The picture doesn't do the size of this thing justice, as it is almost 7 feet wide. However, this room isn't the final home of this beast, as I'm working on finishing my basement studio over the next year or so.
> 
> For those that didn't see my first post, the keyboard is a Doepfer LMK2+, there is a power conditioner built into the back of the desk, the midi controller is a Korg Nanokontrol Studio, panels and iso pads are Primacoustic, and the 32" 4k BenQ monitor is mounted straight into the desk. The desk is made of a maple plywood frame that I laminated with some Wilsonart matte charcoal laminate and then the edging is solid maple. The legs are black powder-coated steel.


Beautiful desk


----------



## Manaberry

Quick update of my setup with 2 brand new 27" WQHD screens!


----------



## AdamAlake

I need a simple desk with bottom sliding shelf, are there any freely available blueprints for such a thing?


----------



## al_net77

AdamAlake said:


> I need a simple desk with bottom sliding shelf, are there any freely available blueprints for such a thing?



No blueprint, but take this as an hint:






Totally DIY, cost under 30€...


----------



## dpasdernick

Richard Križan said:


> MY HOMEMADE STUDIO DESK from IKEA = 214€:
> 
> 2x LINNMON
> 1x KOLON
> 1x CAPITA
> 1x SIGNUM
> 1x 3m LED lights /Aliexpress 8€
> KKmoon Large Size mouse pad 900x400x3mm /Aliexpress 8€
> ALL = 100€
> 
> 1x ST227 R
> http://www.porezdrevotriesky.sk/stolova-podnoz-st227-r-vyskovo-nastavitelna-i43140.html
> 114€
> 
> ALL DESK COMPONENTs: 214€
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1X RME Babyface Pro
> 2x Dynaudio BM5 MKIII Stand Bundle
> 1x Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88 MK2
> 1x K&M 18810
> 1x Presonus Faderport
> 1x Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms
> 1x Nektar Impact LX61+
> 1x M-Audio SP-2




Guys,

What is the Komplete Kontrol keyboard sitting on in these images? (I reached out to the OP but he has not been able to get back to me on this question) the stand that allows the Komplete Kontrol to sit under the desk.

Is it some sort of custom drum hardware thing or an Ultimate support stand? I need something that can sit under a conventional 29" desk that's about 24" tall to support my MODX 8 master controller. Bonus points if it's cheap and adjustable.

Any insight would be appreciated!

All the very best,

Darren

Edit: Of course the "reply" did not copy the images over. They are in the post above by Richard Krizan.


----------



## D Halgren

dpasdernick said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the Komplete Kontrol keyboard sitting on in these images? (I reached out to the OP but he has not been able to get back to me on this question) the stand that allows the Komplete Kontrol to sit under the desk.
> 
> Is it some sort of custom drum hardware thing or an Ultimate support stand? I need something that can sit under a conventional 29" desk that's about 24" tall to support my MODX 8 master controller. Bonus points if it's cheap and adjustable.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated!
> 
> All the very best,
> 
> Darren
> 
> Edit: Of course the "reply" did not copy the images over. They are in the post above by Richard Krizan.


https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/OmegaStd--k-and-m-omega-black

I believe it's this stand. It's what I use under an Ikea desk as well. Works great!


----------



## Mystic

Yup, looks like he just blocked the sides of it with some anti-slide blocks as well. Definitely the K&M Omega though


----------



## dpasdernick

D Halgren said:


> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/OmegaStd--k-and-m-omega-black
> 
> I believe it's this stand. It's what I use under an Ikea desk as well. Works great!




Thanks so much! That puppy is expensive but it looks like it would work perfectly.

Happy Holidays!

Darren


----------



## D Halgren

dpasdernick said:


> Thanks so much! That puppy is expensive but it looks like it would work perfectly.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Darren


It was the perfect solution for me, and very well built.


----------



## whiskers

AdamAlake said:


> I need a simple desk with bottom sliding shelf, are there any freely available blueprints for such a thing?


Also thinking along this same line


----------



## Richard Križan

*K & M 18810*
https://www.thomann.de/intl/sk/km_18810.htm


----------



## Akarin

Here's my d... esk.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

whiskers said:


> Also thinking along this same line


I used these directions to add a drawer slide and I'm happy with how it turned out. Added it to my Jarvis electric sit/stand desk. It's nice to be able to alternate between working while standing and sitting.


----------



## whiskers

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I used these directions to add a drawer slide and I'm happy with how it turned out. Added it to my Jarvis electric sit/stand desk. It's nice to be able to alternate between working while standing and sitting.


That's perfect! My concern was if the ''arms" of the frame would get in the way of the sliding portion, but apparently not!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

whiskers said:


> That's perfect! My concern was if the ''arms" of the frame would get in the way of the silicon portion, but apparently not!


I'm not sure what you mean by silicon portion, but I'm able to fit an 88 key midi keyboard in there.

I get bad repetitive stress issues--what a lot of people call carpal tunnel--so this is done with RSI in mind. In the past I had to reach over my midi keyboard to use my mouse and regular keyboard. Over time, that really messed with my wrists. My current setup is awesome because I just pull the drawer out to play, push it back in to get correct posture for working with the regular keyboard. Moreover, the standing desk allows me nudge the height of the desk up and down by fractions of an inch, just by tapping a button.

The downside of my setup is that I had to use a smaller drawer size than in the directions in my post above, so the sliding drawer won't support the weight if I were to pound the midi keyboard at full force. But it's sturdy enough that I've never had a problem with playing at normal velocities.


----------



## whiskers

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by silicon portion, but I'm able to fit an 88 key midi keyboard in there.
> 
> I get bad repetitive stress issues--what a lot of people call carpal tunnel--so this is done with RSI in mind. In the past I had to reach over my midi keyboard to use my mouse and regular keyboard. Over time, that really messed with my wrists. My current setup is awesome because I just pull the drawer out to play, push it back in to get correct posture for working with the regular keyboard. Moreover, the standing desk allows me nudge the height of the desk up and down by fractions of an inch, just by tapping a button.
> 
> The downside of my setup is that I had to use a smaller drawer size than in the directions in my post above, so the sliding drawer won't support the weight if I were to pound the midi keyboard at full force. But it's sturdy enough that I've never had a problem with playing at normal velocities.


Stupid typos. Sliding portion not silicon


----------



## whiskers

Land of Missing Parts said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by silicon portion, but I'm able to fit an 88 key midi keyboard in there.
> 
> I get bad repetitive stress issues--what a lot of people call carpal tunnel--so this is done with RSI in mind. In the past I had to reach over my midi keyboard to use my mouse and regular keyboard. Over time, that really messed with my wrists. My current setup is awesome because I just pull the drawer out to play, push it back in to get correct posture for working with the regular keyboard. Moreover, the standing desk allows me nudge the height of the desk up and down by fractions of an inch, just by tapping a button.
> 
> The downside of my setup is that I had to use a smaller drawer size than in the directions in my post above, so the sliding drawer won't support the weight if I were to pound the midi keyboard at full force. But it's sturdy enough that I've never had a problem with playing at normal velocities.



Thanks, if you don't mind, I might 'pick your brain' about this setup later. My ideal would be to have a standing desk, but wasn't sure on the drawbacks/implementation limitations vs a regular fixed desk. 

The big thing for me is prevention/don't want to stay in a sedentary stance. I work 9 hour shifts and was not able to get a sit/stand desk at work, so that's plenty of sitting as is. I find the ability to adjust does loads for my focus/attention as well.

RE: reaching over the instrument to use the [typing keyboard]. Yeah, that's exactly what I wanted to avoid. I want to treat it as a normal desk when the keyboard is not in use (I game and use my PC for plenty of other things besides music). Right now I have the keyboard entirely to the right of my desk but that's so far from ideal.

Cheers, mate.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

whiskers said:


> Thanks, if you don't mind, I might 'pick your brain' about this setup later. My ideal would be to have a standing desk, but wasn't sure on the drawbacks/implementation limitations vs a regular fixed desk.


I switched to the Jarvis electric sit/stand desk in 2015 and have used it happily every day since. There's virtually no downside, except the cost. You'll have to think about how you have your speaker monitors positioned, and where to put your chair when you stand up.

For me, the importance isn't the standing part, it's the changing it up part. Staying in one position for too long, be it standing or sitting, isn't good for me. I change it up several times throughout the day, it's a simple click of a button, it's always comfortable, and helps with RSI.


----------



## whiskers

Land of Missing Parts said:


> For me, the importance isn't the standing part, it's the changing it up part


exactly!

Right now, I've got my monitors on my desk, so I don't think that'd be too much of an issue. Re: the chair, that's small potatoes.

May send you a PM if I have questions later. Looking at both the Jarvis stand and Autonomous.ai and some others...all look similar.


----------



## HeliaVox

dpasdernick said:


> Thanks so much! That puppy is expensive but it looks like it would work perfectly.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> Darren



I bought the red version of the stand. 
At the time I bought it, it was selling for significantly less than the black version.

I also have a S88 my NI, like in the pics you asked about. 
Keep in mind that if you slide the keyboard out far enough to use the knobs and sliders, your desk is so far away it makes using the typing keyboard and mouse very uncomfortable, almost to the point of unusablility. 
Maybe I have short arms, but my arms are at the traditional placement for playing, extended to use the control part of the S88, and my arms are almost fully extended to reach the typing keyboard and mouse. 
After all these years, I'm still looking for a solution that works.
But I'm fed up with spending so much money on furniture to get something that works for me.


----------



## dpasdernick

HeliaVox said:


> I bought the red version of the stand.
> At the time I bought it, it was selling for significantly less than the black version.
> 
> I also have a S88 my NI, like in the pics you asked about.
> Keep in mind that if you slide the keyboard out far enough to use the knobs and sliders, your desk is so far away it makes using the typing keyboard and mouse very uncomfortable, almost to the point of unusablility.
> Maybe I have short arms, but my arms are at the traditional placement for playing, extended to use the control part of the S88, and my arms are almost fully extended to reach the typing keyboard and mouse.
> After all these years, I'm still looking for a solution that works.
> But I'm fed up with spending so much money on furniture to get something that works for me.



This is what I am afraid of. I have a Yamaha MODX8 as my master controller and the screen and most of the knobs are at the top of the synth so I would indeed have to pull it out pretty far which would make typing and mousing more difficult. 

It seems that some guys (Hans Zimmer's setup comes to mind) just need access to the actual keybed and then use a separate control surface for all of the twiddling.

It's never easy is it?


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

al_net77 said:


> No blueprint, but take this as an hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally DIY, cost under 30€...


Is that Audio Interface by Antelope?... I recognise the OSD


----------



## al_net77

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Is that Audio Interface by Antelope?... I recognise the OSD



Nope, Motu 8Pre-es


----------



## OLB

I’ve had somebody make this reclaimed scaffolding desk. It’s fairly simple but it’s a rock solid frame and completely adjustable


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real

OLB said:


> I’ve had somebody make this reclaimed scaffolding desk. It’s fairly simple but it’s a rock solid frame and completely adjustable


That's a great idea!
By the way, what's the control surface directly in front of your Mac keyboard?


----------



## Alex Fraser

OLB said:


> I’ve had somebody make this reclaimed scaffolding desk. It’s fairly simple but it’s a rock solid frame and completely adjustable


Nice! Another question - what's the silver dial to the left of the Mac keyboard? Thanks!


----------



## Luke W

OLB said:


> I’ve had somebody make this reclaimed scaffolding desk. It’s fairly simple but it’s a rock solid frame and completely adjustable


The keyboard doesn't slide in/out, does it? How is the keyboard shelf mounted? To the single pipe at the back edge?


----------



## Bear Market

Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> what's the control surface directly in front of your Mac keyboard?



I believe that's an Avid Artist Control.


----------



## OLB

Alex Fraser said:


> Nice! Another question - what's the silver dial to the left of the Mac keyboard? Thanks!


Thanks! Griffin PowerMate 



Luke W said:


> The keyboard doesn't slide in/out, does it? How is the keyboard shelf mounted? To the single pipe at the back edge?


The keyboard doesn't slide out. Personally I want it as solid as possible, so no fiddly moving keyboard and always at the same place. But you might be able to attach some rails on the tubes 
Have a look at the attached photo how the tubes are attached. 

I'm amazed how much you can do with scaffolding tubes. I also built a TV mount for my 55" screen.


----------



## jmvideo

al_net77 said:


> No blueprint, but take this as an hint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally DIY, cost under 30€...



I learned about ergonomics the hard way, after years of doing things wrong and getting elbow pain and neck pain.

Your QWERTY keyboard and mouse are too high, so if you're doing a lot of typing and mouse work you're in for a world of hurt long term. You're also in for some neck pain if you're staring up at that high monitor a lot. 

Look up proper desk ergonomics, level everything out, and you'll thank me later.


----------



## al_net77

jmvideo said:


> I learned about ergonomics the hard way, after years of doing things wrong and getting elbow pain and neck pain.
> 
> Your QWERTY keyboard and mouse are too high, so if you're doing a lot of typing and mouse work you're in for a world of hurt long term. You're also in for some neck pain if you're staring up at that high monitor a lot.
> 
> Look up proper desk ergonomics, level everything out, and you'll thank me later.



You are right, sometimes I don't feel comfortable when using both the master kbd and the PC kbd, so, while looking for a better positioning, I'm using one at once (luckily the master kbd can control the DAW very well).
For the monitor: for 20 years I had a side monitor, sometimes 2 side monitors, but I got more neck problems then now. I work about 14 hrs/day on PC (apart of music, I'm a programmer) and I'm feeling better with this solution.
Moreover there is the chair: I'm surprised you didn't noticed it 
I've tried every type of office/studio/startrek chair, but my back seems to need this kind of chair.


----------



## bryla

jmvideo said:


> I learned about ergonomics the hard way, after years of doing things wrong and getting elbow pain and neck pain.


Two years ago I wanted to upgrade my desk (literally just a desk) so I bought https://www.thomann.de/dk/zaor_miza_61_black_cherry.htm

Spent a whole day(!) putting it together and patching everything and also cleaning and making order in all the cables around. Sat at the new desk with the computer keyboard on the bottom shelf and look up at the screen and could immediately feel the pain. 

Had to do some light computer work in the evening and my pains grew stronger. Spent the whole next day disassembling and putting it back in the box and asking Thomann to pick it up again.

Upside is I sorted out all my cables and cleaned behind the desk :D

A couple months later I found a standing desk from IKEA and adjust height as necessary.


----------



## husker




----------



## whiskers

Put my controller on the desk finally. Far from ideal, but better than it was.

Sorry for the potato quality, will take a better picture later.


----------



## Symfoniq

husker said:


>



What desk is this?


----------



## husker

Symfoniq said:


> What desk is this?



Zaor Miza 88 XL


----------



## whiskers

husker said:


> Zaor Miza 88 XL


Sticker shock 


Bet it's nice though


----------



## mcovarrubiasi

whiskers said:


> Put my controller on the desk finally. Far from ideal, but better than it was.
> 
> Sorry for the potato quality, will take a better picture later.



We have a very similar setup. How are you liking the s88 mk2? Im tempted. I know is not top of the line weighted keys but if its decent yoi can get used to it. Nice monitor as well!


----------



## whiskers

mcovarrubiasi said:


> We have a very similar setup. How are you liking the s88 mk2? Im tempted. I know is not top of the line weighted keys but if its decent yoi can get used to it. Nice monitor as well!


It's pretty decent. I'm having a rather hard time getting used to Komplete Kontrol software though, as I prefer to use kontakt instances. But the controls on the MK2 require your using the Kontrol software and load your VIs through that. Perhaps it's just a matter of getting used to it. Having the physical knobs to adjust parameters though is very nice.

Maybe in hindsight I would have gone with the Studiologic SL88, or the Nektar LX88, though sadly that one isn't hammer action. The main reason I bought the S88 MK2 was Komplete integration, but it just feels pretty klunky to me. When you do use Kontrol SW though, having the HW controls are nice. Browsing actual instruments on the LCD screen however, I don't do that often. I'm more in kontakt.

So it's probably worth what they're asking, I just haven't gotten used to the workflow yet. Actions pretty decent. A bit spongy, but heavy feeling to my touch, but definitely workable.

Monitor is the Samsung CF791...love it.


----------



## jbuhler

whiskers said:


> It's pretty decent. I'm having a rather hard time getting used to Komplete Kontrol software though, as I prefer to use kontakt instances. But the controls on the MK2 require your using the Kontrol software and load your VIs through that. Perhaps it's just a matter of getting used to it. Having the physical knobs to adjust parameters though is very nice.


Yes, I rarely use the KK software on my S61 because I find the software so kludgy. But I do map the lights and controls for some of my favorite instruments and save those as a preset to use with Kontakt in standalone or in a DAW. The KK instances can be good starting points for deciding how to map the various controls.


----------



## whiskers

jbuhler said:


> Yes, I rarely use the KK software on my S61 because I find the software so kludgy. But I do map the lights and controls for some of my favorite instruments and save those as a preset to use with Kontakt in standalone or in a DAW. The KK instances can be good starting points for deciding how to map the various controls.


I seriously need to look into that preset mapping, thanks


----------



## TuomasP

My Zaor Miza Grey wenge -setup.


----------



## husker

whiskers said:


> Sticker shock
> Bet it's nice though



Yeah, I didn't pay near the price for what they go for now. I was really fortunate to get a good Ebay deal on mine. Of course, getting it to my house was the challenge.


----------



## Symfoniq

As the user of extremely generic and relatively inexpensive furniture for my "studio," this thread raises a bigger question for me, which is:

"Are you generally happy with your specialized studio furniture? Or do you feel 'boxed in' by its very particular design. In other words, if you need to change your setup, will your specialized furniture let you do that? Or do you wish you had done the simplest thing that could possibly work?"

I ask because I can see the appeal of the cheap, simple, no-nonsense IKEA setups, as well as the expensive custom-made studio furniture from companies like Sound Construction. They each have their particular advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Fredeke

mc_deli said:


> Has anyone done a motorized desk with a slide out for PC keyboard or midi keyboard...?


Wouldn't that be somewhat slower and more prone to breaking ?


----------



## Fredeke

I just laid a door panel on a pair of height-adjustable trestles, and adjusted the height so that I could work both standing or sitting on a tall chair. Door panels are rigid yet lightweight. Of course that's a lot of reflective surface just before the monitors, so it might not be the best idea from an aecoustics point of view. But it's cheap, super convenient and provides a lot of room for moving your clutter around.


----------



## whiskers

Still tater quality image, sorry.


----------



## steveo42

whiskers said:


> Still tater quality image, sorry.



I did something similar for my RD-2000. I finally gave up trying to have the keyboard under the desk because I could never get things right. Either my knees were hitting or if I raised the desk up on blocks, it was kind of precarious and one step from falling onto my $2500 keyboard.. It's a 125lb, at least, table. What I did was create a shelf at the far end of the table that the RD-2000 can slide under when not in use. I also put the RD-2000 on 4 of those "magic slider" things they sell on the TV infomercials. This makes it easy to slide in and out from it's garage.. I'm tidying up the studio but will post a pic when things are done...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Man. Youse alls need to make yourselves a sliding desktop over your keyboard.

I tried everything else first.


----------



## Wolf68

My current playground...


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I finally picked up an 88-key controller (M-Audio Hammer 88) which I had to remove from the enclosure so that it would fit on a stand under my $45 LINNMON / ADILS desk from IKEA. I also had to jack the table up on some weird bricks that I found around the property (this being the one and only time I was happy my landlord never cleans up after himself) so that the desk would clear the keyboard.

It's pretty janky, but it was cheap and has charm and I'm hoping it will do until I set up more of a proper studio somewhere else. The Neutron is a new addition too — I love having something analog right there at my fingertips. I'm not much of a pianist but I'm pleased with the M-Audio keyboard, it's a huge improvement over the tiny 24 key controller I was using before. Now that I have 88 weighted keys I've started relearning some of the Josh Groban songs I used to play in high school, so that's fun!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

When is someone going to start a thread called "Show me your V...STs"?


----------



## starise

Tastefully done. I think at least half of the equation is how the space makes you feel.


----------



## steveo42

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I finally picked up an 88-key controller (M-Audio Hammer 88) which I had to remove from the enclosure so that it would fit on a stand under my $45 LINNMON / ADILS desk from IKEA. I also had to jack the table up on some weird bricks that I found around the property (this being the one and only time I was happy my landlord never cleans up after himself) so that the desk would clear the keyboard.
> 
> It's pretty janky, but it was cheap and has charm and I'm hoping it will do until I set up more of a proper studio somewhere else. The Neutron is a new addition too — I love having something analog right there at my fingertips. I'm not much of a pianist but I'm pleased with the M-Audio keyboard, it's a huge improvement over the tiny 24 key controller I was using before. Now that I have 88 weighted keys I've started relearning some of the Josh Groban songs I used to play in high school, so that's fun!



Be careful with jacking the table up on bricks etc. I tried that and at one point I noticed one of the legs on the pieces of 4x4 holding up the 150 lb table was falling off the edge which would have resulted in 150lb of desk coming down on my $2000 Roland RD-2000. Just saying.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

steveo42 said:


> Be careful with jacking the table up on bricks etc. I tried that and at one point I noticed one of the legs on the pieces of 4x4 holding up the 150 lb table was falling off the edge which would have resulted in 150lb of desk coming down on my $2000 Roland RD-2000. Just saying.


Thanks. I intend to monitor the situation closely


----------



## Fredeke

The big tables (like the one supporting the monitors) are door panels covered in cork (to tame reflections) and supported by heavy-duty trestles. Everything else (the racks, the mixer, the smaller tables) is custom mounted on wheels, and moves around according the each work's needs. It's not perfect, but it's all right. Everything comes from home depot: less spent in furniture is more spent in gear


----------



## steveo42

Fredeke said:


> The big tables (like the one supporting the monitors) are door panels covered in cork (to tame reflections) and supported by heavy-duty trestles. Everything else (the racks, the mixer, etc.) is custom mounted on wheels, and moves around according the each work's needs. It's not perfect but it's all right. Everything comes from department stores: less spent in furniture means more spent in gear



I like the cork idea. Last time I tried hollow door panels a few years ago, it was a disaster reflection wise. Good idea!


----------



## Fredeke

steveo42 said:


> I like the cork idea. Last time I tried hollow door panels a few years ago, it was a disaster reflection wise. Good idea!


I suppose there's a limit to how low they are effective, but I picked the thickest sheets I could find, which are 6mm (about 1/4'') thick. Also, the panels can vibrate if you don't put enough weight on them, which as you can see is not a problem here.


----------



## whiskers

curious for those who implemented a sliding piano drawer in a standing desk implementation - was the sit/stand feature worth it? Or do you mostly just sit?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

whiskers said:


> curious for those who implemented a sliding piano drawer in a standing desk implementation - was the sit/stand feature worth it? Or do you mostly just sit?




A lot of people seem to like sit/stand desks, and we've all read reports that they're good for you. So they're probably a good idea.

However, we all have different bodies. My back hurts like hell if I stand still for a long time. I can hike for hours, but a standing desk would be terrible for me - and I don't have a bad back, it's just how my body is built. So I sit.

Also, I rest my arms on chair arms when I'm working on my computer (which is all day long). For me that takes away all the stress that people complain about from mousing and typing. But you could rest your forearms on the front of the desk too.

***
Also, as I may have posted a few times  I really recommend having the desktop slide over the keyboard rather than sliding the keyboard under the desk. That way you're always the right distance from your speakers and computer monitor, and your computer keyboard and mouse are always in the right position.


----------



## styledelk

For us mortals, does anyone have recommendations on simpler (cheaper) desks from Wayfair, etc. that would put a desktop keyboard (or a keyboard on stand under it) at the right height without destroying knees?


----------



## whiskers

Nick Batzdorf said:


> A lot of people seem to like sit/stand desks, and we've all read reports that they're good for you. So they're probably a good idea.
> 
> However, we all have different bodies. My back hurts like hell if I stand still for a long time. I can hike for hours, but a standing desk would be terrible for me - and I don't have a bad back, it's just how my body is built. So I sit.


true, but in my day job I am sitting all the time, so I get really tired of sitting. I want to stand and/or walk around by the end of the day/ on the weekends (which is when i'm playing with music).



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Also, I rest my arms on chair arms when I'm working on my computer (which is all day long). For me that takes away all the stress that people complain about from mousing and typing. But you could rest your forearms on the front of the desk too.


I do that as well.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Also, as I may have posted a few times  I really recommend having the desktop slide over the keyboard rather than sliding the keyboard under the desk. That way you're always the right distance from your speakers and computer monitor, and your computer keyboard and mouse are always in the right position.


That implementation sounds smart - did you custom make one? Or did you buy one like that?


----------



## Dietz

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Also, I rest my arms on chair arms when I'm working on my computer (which is all day long). For me that takes away all the stress that people complain about from mousing and typing. But you could rest your forearms on the front of the desk too.


This ^^^^^!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

whiskers said:


> That implementation sounds smart - did you custom make one? Or did you buy one like that?



I now custom make them for other composers, a side business that I enjoy immensely.  As a matter of fact I'm just starting on a new one today.

Mine is the prototype, built by a shop that used to make them from my drawings - before a forum member challenged me to make them more affordable. Of course the first one was harder than I expected, but now I actually know what I'm doing (and have a full shop).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

styledelk said:


> For us mortals, does anyone have recommendations on simpler (cheaper) desks from Wayfair, etc. that would put a desktop keyboard (or a keyboard on stand under it) at the right height without destroying knees?



I'd suggest getting adjustable legs and a table top from Ikea. Their office furniture is made pretty well.

Then put the keyboard on a stand.

...assuming you don't want to make something yourself, in which case I have other ideas.


----------



## stigc56

I just build a new adjustable desk, and have managed to place my master keyboard on a kind of drawer system. Really nice to be able to switch between sitting and standing. My master keyboard is a Yamaha S90es, a bit to the heavy side, but it works very well.
Take a look: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljen6p1w9h4g6cf/IMG_0131.TRIM.MOV?dl=0


----------



## stigc56

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I'd suggest getting adjustable legs and a table top from Ikea. Their office furniture is made pretty well.
> 
> Then put the keyboard on a stand.
> 
> ...assuming you don't want to make something yourself, in which case I have other ideas.


I've found that Ikea works fine, but the distance between the legs of the stand is not big enough to fit the size of a full 88 keyboard, furthermore the max weight isn't that high, all in all I went for a heavier stand.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

stigc56 said:


> I've found that Ikea works fine, but the distance between the legs of the stand is not big enough to fit the size of a full 88 keyboard, furthermore the max weight isn't that high, all in all I went for a heavier stand.



I was thinking of the inverted-T legs we used for my wife's desk a few years ago, which can be any distance apart (they screw into the bottom of the desktop). But they probably have different models now.


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real

stigc56 said:


> I just build a new adjustable desk, and have managed to place my master keyboard on a kind of drawer system. Really nice to be able to switch between sitting and standing. My master keyboard is a Yamaha S90es, a bit to the heavy side, but it works very well.
> Take a look: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ljen6p1w9h4g6cf/IMG_0131.TRIM.MOV?dl=0


This looks fantastic, and it's just the kind of thing I was trying to imagine in my head. I wasn't sure whether it would be possible to have everything connected to the sit-stand desk, so that everything goes up and down together, but it looks like you have achieved that? Are your two secondary computer monitors on arms which are connected to the sit-stand desk? I would love to put together something like this - may I ask for some specs for what you have here? The frame, desk top, any other hardware (how did you put together the drawer system for the keyboard?).
Many thanks @stigc56


----------



## thecomposer10

I finally got a studio desk and am now confident enough in my setup to share it here!! Enjoy.


----------



## gpax

thecomposer10 said:


> I finally got a studio desk and am now confident enough in my setup to share it here!! Enjoy.


Looks great, but that drink sitting in the middle of your gear is making me nervous, lol.

Who makes this desk? I like the streamlined look of it.


----------



## PaulieDC

Right now simple Ikea corner desk. BUT, I have a dream... one day...

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DSKSMap--sound-construction-ds-ks-mp-maple-finish

You can order it direct from Sound Construction, their build-to-order website offers additional features such as motorized height adjustment in the legs, different kinds of wood, etc. I absolutely love how the monitor deck is lower, I have an older 30" monitor that's tall and I have to look up to see the upper part of the screen, so I like the bottom edge almost at the surface of the desk. This does that easily.

This isn't going to happen until some sort of music income occurs. I can swing it with my day job but I really need a goal and incentive. Ba da BING, there it is.


----------



## chillbot

PaulieDC said:


> Sound Construction


Sound Construction is very very good quality, I highly recommend. They are almost the exact opposite of the Argosy desk in every way (that I hated). Similar price range, too. Obviously on the high side of cost, but I would say you would not regret spending the money if you decide to go for it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I don't charge anywhere near enough.


----------



## thecomposer10

gpax said:


> Looks great, but that drink sitting in the middle of your gear is making me nervous, lol.
> 
> Who makes this desk? I like the streamlined look of it.


Ah yes, I can't give up my beloved iced coffee. Gotta be careful...

I got it new on Ebay. A guy named Jon Pinos builds them and sells them for...well, I got mine for $550 before he jacked up the price to $850. 550 seemed like a great deal. 850, I'm not so sure... but the desk is great. I have no complaints. The LED lighting is a nice touch.


----------



## holing

I got a slide-out desk for my home studio...working pretty well so far! (Not gonna show my whole desk cause it's too messy...) Have it customised on a Chinese website and it's super affordable (less than $300) as well!


----------



## Rapollo

PaulieDC said:


> Right now simple Ikea corner desk. BUT, I have a dream... one day...
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DSKSMap--sound-construction-ds-ks-mp-maple-finish



I clicked the link saw the picture and thought

"Oh that's a nice simple looking desk how much is i-OH MY GOD WHAT THE F-"


----------



## Fredeke

Rapollo said:


> I clicked the link saw the picture and thought
> 
> "Oh that's a nice simple desk how much is i-OH MY GOD WHAT THE F-"


Yes. And yet, it's coherent with similar stuff's price in other stores :-/


----------



## Rapollo

Fredeke said:


> Yes. And yet, it's coherent with similar stuff's price in other stores :-/



Yup, it's all kinds of crazy for the price of the niche products. Like most, I have an Ikea desk that serves the exact same function and does it 90% as well as that one does D:


----------



## Fredeke

Rapollo said:


> Yup, it's all kinds of crazy for the price of the niche products. Like most, I have an Ikea desk that serves the exact same function and does it 90% as well as that one does D:


So you didn't pay the extra $2000 for the integrated 6U of rack space ? 
Man you're missing out.


----------



## Dietz

I just got a heavily customized version of this model:

-> https://www.unterlass.info/EN/products/singledesk-40/

... with _*gulp*_ red side panels! 

I'll post some pix as soon as all the acoustics are done, too, by the end of the month. 

_EDIT: The promised snapshots: -> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/show-me-your-d-esk.72046/post-4490145_


----------



## chillbot

Rapollo said:


> Yup, it's all kinds of crazy for the price of the niche products. Like most, I have an Ikea desk that serves the exact same function and does it 90% as well as that one does D:


I get your point and I might concede to 60% or even 70%. Certainly I agree that you can get a similar-ish product for a fraction of the cost and on a budget it's a great move. But I would not overlook the quality of these Sound Construction desks. They are not comparable to anything I've ever gotten from Ikea in any way, other than they take up a similar amount of space and you can put things on top of them. So if that's what you're after, totally ok.


----------



## Fredeke

chillbot said:


> I get your point and I might concede to 60% or even 70%. Certainly I agree that you can get a similar-ish product for a fraction of the cost and on a budget it's a great move. But I would not overlook the quality of these Sound Construction desks. They are not comparable to anything I've ever gotten from Ikea in any way, other than they take up a similar amount of space and you can put things [on top of them. So if that's what you're after, totally ok.


 
I suppose you're right. I was kidding because I'd rather put that money in a piece of gear, but of course any kind of furniture can get pretty expensive once you step away from budget stores. I got a $1800 coach twenty years ago (certainly the most expensive piece of furniture I've ever bought!) and it's still in great shape. I don't expect my current makeshift desk to last twenty years, but otoh it cost me peanuts, so it's all a matter of choice.

Also, I was exagerating because exageration is fun.




Dietz said:


> I just got a heavily customized version of this model:
> 
> -> https://www.unterlass.info/EN/products/singledesk-40/
> 
> ... with _*gulp*_ red side panels!
> 
> I'll post some pix as soon as all the acoustics are done, too, by the end of the month.



Waw. Captain Kirk on the bridge


----------



## Craig Allen

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I don't charge anywhere near enough.



Nick, what's up with your "see my website" link to http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/? It seems to be a dead link, but hijacked by installers seemingly wanting to do evil things. 

Meanwhile, can you remind me how to see your current desk designs?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Unfortunately Virtual Instruments magazine was a victim of the simultaneous crashes of niche print publishing and the world over ten years ago.

I'm PM-ing you about the desk. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## KallumS

Here's mine


----------



## Mystic

KallumS said:


> Here's mine


Look at that CRT monitor. Damn hipsters.


----------



## Fredeke

KallumS said:


> Here's mine


Looks like my actual desk. Not the mixing one, the administrative one. Damn.


----------



## stigc56

Carlos Lopez-Real said:


> This looks fantastic, and it's just the kind of thing I was trying to imagine in my head. I wasn't sure whether it would be possible to have everything connected to the sit-stand desk, so that everything goes up and down together, but it looks like you have achieved that? Are your two secondary computer monitors on arms which are connected to the sit-stand desk? I would love to put together something like this - may I ask for some specs for what you have here? The frame, desk top, any other hardware (how did you put together the drawer system for the keyboard?).
> Many thanks @stigc56


Sorry for the late reply.
I used a table frame from Fully: Jarvis Frame - Black - Wide - MidRange - Programmable.
The table was made of wood, what we here in Denmark calls MDF 1800 x 1000 x 28 mm.
The 2 ball bearing guides was mounted to the frame with 3 bolts on each side. 
Finally the keyboard "drawer" was made of 2 aluminium squares fixed with screws to the bearings. You will also need some kind of stabilisator BETWEEN the 2 squares, on the downside, to keep the keyboard from wobbling when you pull out the drawer. I choose to fix my Yamaha S90es with screws to the two squares. I will supply my drawings in short time.


----------



## stigc56

And here are some drawings.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/q0pfgmqr2484667/Studiebord.pdf?dl=0


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real

stigc56 said:


> And here are some drawings.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q0pfgmqr2484667/Studiebord.pdf?dl=0


Thank you so much @stigc56 this is really really helpful! It’s fantastic to see the detailed drawings. So your keyboard is only supported underneath at the very edges? I guess it’s a strong keyboard?

I love some of the details, like the rounding table edge to ease the hand - great idea!


----------



## Jaredf920

My desk, I LOVING the output platform. Have the Aeron chair. 
I'm impatiently waiting for my ATC Speakers!!! AHHH!


----------



## matthieuL

Hello,

A little contribution with my modest studio !

What I appreciate mostly is :
1/ *2 screens*, one being *vertical*, which is extremely convenient for Cubase (in tracks view, or in the Midi Editor with big Expression Maps and few controller lanes), for music sheets in pdf or in notation editors, and for many other things
2/ a *2 positions desk* : 
- 1 for mainly working with keyboard and mouse, with the ability to test some things on the piano




- and 1 for mainly playing piano, with the ability to do some episodic stuff (read/write mail, load a sheet...) on the PC. I only have to remove a little board (where my wrists usually rest) to be closer to the piano (the PC keyboard is lower than the piano keyboard, so it doesn't bother)




3/ a window (even if it's a bad idea for acoustics) with birds coming to eat  and a view to the nature, a river, ducks and gooses...

Maybe it will inspire some.

Matthieu


----------



## AdamKmusic

My current setup!


----------



## Mystic

AdamKmusic said:


> My current setup!


God that takes me back. I had a setup very similar in nature in the past. Even added a outdoor patio table at one point. lol


----------



## muk

Some very fine workplaces in this thread. Here's mine:


----------



## whiskers

muk said:


> Some very fine workplaces in this thread. Here's mine:


Nice, custom desk? What's the chair -- Hermann?


----------



## muk

whiskers said:


> Nice, custom desk? What's the chair -- Hermann?



Thanks. It's one of @Nick Batzdorf's desks where the desktop slides in and out to expose the keyboard. The chair is a Hermann Miller Aeron I bought on the cheap from an office liquidation.

By the way, that thing in the background with stacks of sheets piled on is my upright Schimmel piano. It's almost as much my workplace as the desk.


----------



## Manaberry

Little update: I reused the wood that was removed to let the keyboard fit. (I don't have the photos on my PC so here is the instagram link below)

The carpentered piece of wood as a desk

The 8U rack I built by reusing the removed wood


I'm was very happy using almost all of the remaining wood for this 8U rack. No waste so less polution. It's feel great and usefull!


----------



## Saxer

Here's my playground. Behind my back is wall separating a small technical room. Two decades ago I faced that wall which had flush mounted tube monitors built in and the desk was made for two Yamaha 02R mixing boards. When LCDs came out and working in the box was possible I turned my workspace around now facing the room. Feels much better now.


----------



## Greg

Heres my space. Getting a little cluttered so my next upgrade is hopefully a bigger room :D


----------



## Greg

Saxer said:


> Here's my playground. Behind my back is wall separating a small technical room. Two decades ago I faced that wall which had flush mounted tube monitors built in and the desk was made for two Yamaha 02R mixing boards. When LCDs came out and working in the box was possible I turned my workspace around now facing the room. Feels much better now.



Love it! I take it the Icon faders work pretty good with Logic pro? I was just debating getting one of those but the gearslutz thread about it scared me off this morning.


----------



## Daniel Stenning

Love this thread exists. My current desk is an improvised sludge of QUIKLOK meets some of my late fathers desktop from his old study. 

But...... instead of showing its current state.... namely makeshift... I'd like to ask..

Is there a studio music production/composers desk out there - which not only has : 

.....the keyboard controller shelf on movable sliding rails - 
but *ALSO*.....
....... the surface above?

For my needs. I find myself needing to often not only adjust the distance between keyboard ( 88key ) and the chair.... but also the distance from the leading edge of the surface- which supports my laptop and main gear ( audio fuse interface, HX Stomp ) - to the chair.


Now clearly one can sometimes just move the chair in and out but in many cases such as the chair I currently use - this is not practical.


----------



## DerGeist

Mine always looks so amateurish and basement like comp



ared to others.


----------



## Leo

just the same spider my son has


----------



## MartinH.

Daniel Stenning said:


> Love this thread exists. My current desk is an improvised sludge of QUIKLOK meets some of my late fathers desktop from his old study.
> 
> But...... instead of showing its current state.... namely makeshift... I'd like to ask..
> 
> Is there a studio music production/composers desk out there - which not only has :
> 
> .....the keyboard controller shelf on movable sliding rails -
> but *ALSO*.....
> ....... the surface above?
> 
> For my needs. I find myself needing to often not only adjust the distance between keyboard ( 88key ) and the chair.... but also the distance from the leading edge of the surface- which supports my laptop and main gear ( audio fuse interface, HX Stomp ) - to the chair.
> 
> 
> Now clearly one can sometimes just move the chair in and out but in many cases such as the chair I currently use - this is not practical.




Maybe @Nick Batzdorf can help you?


https://vi-control.net/community/threads/custom-composers-desk-anyone-in-the-mood-for-one.86483/


----------



## Daniel Stenning

MartinH. said:


> Maybe @Nick Batzdorf can help you?
> 
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/custom-composers-desk-anyone-in-the-mood-for-one.86483/


thanks1 

bit too dear for me methinks ( and overseas ) but good to know something like it exists.


----------



## Kony

Leo said:


> just the same spider my son has


Father...?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Daniel Stenning said:


> thanks1
> 
> bit too dear for me methinks ( and overseas ) but good to know something like it exists.



You can still adapt the concepts yourself. If you scroll down that page, you'll see one I made with both the desktop and the keyboard sliding, if that's what works for you.

I'm also working on a less expensive self-assembly version TBA soon.


----------



## Daniel Stenning

starise said:


> Tastefully done. I think at least half of the equation is how the space makes you feel.



so true. I simply can't face my rig having me face any wall for example. so my desk is pretty much in the middle of the room with doors to garden behind me. open space etc etc...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Daniel Stenning said:


> so true. I simply can't face my rig having me face any wall for example. so my desk is pretty much in the middle of the room with doors to garden behind me. open space etc etc...



Yes. My setup is similar - I face the front window, sitting about 7' back.

No question, the feeling comes first when you have to work in your room all day long. In my case that happens to coincide with the best orientation for acoustics, but I'd want to face the window either way.

There are almost always compromises.


----------



## Loïc D

That’s my place. If you’re nice, I’ll take more pictures (there more gear on the right side).


----------



## Daniel Stenning

re - ergonomics & workflow: this is the latest addition to my “rig” - A LAGON 160x80cm tempered glass worktop from Habitat.
It allows me to keep the Komplete Kontrol Mk2 88 tucked under the work surface so only the led strip and keys protrude. The remaining buttons knobs and displays are all UNDERNEATH the desktop but still accessible and visible without needing any sliding in and out.


----------



## Rex282




----------



## mickeyl

Daniel Stenning said:


> re - ergonomics & workflow: this is the latest addition to my “rig” - A LAGON 160x80cm tempered glass worktop from Habitat.
> It allows me to keep the Komplete Kontrol Mk2 88 tucked under the work surface so only the led strip and keys protrude. The remaining buttons knobs and displays are all UNDERNEATH the desktop but still accessible and visible without needing any sliding in and out.



Looks sweet. Which height do you have the table surface on? I'd love to replicate such a setup, but I find everything higher than 72cm pretty uncomfortable for my wrists. Based on that level then a keyboard beneath is often too low to play comfortable. One or the other is always uncomfortable :(


----------



## STec

Daniel Stenning said:


> re - ergonomics & workflow: this is the latest addition to my “rig” - A LAGON 160x80cm tempered glass worktop from Habitat.
> It allows me to keep the Komplete Kontrol Mk2 88 tucked under the work surface so only the led strip and keys protrude. The remaining buttons knobs and displays are all UNDERNEATH the desktop but still accessible and visible without needing any sliding in and out.



It’s like Junkie XL studio but with less gear!


----------



## Manaberry

Hi there.

Quick update on my desk. 

- central 4K monitor to correct my twisted neck (and shows more instruments)
- new stands 
- my DIY rack on the right fits well with brand new Apollo
- some goodies to personalize the mood


----------



## MartinH.

Manaberry said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Quick update on my desk.
> 
> - central 4K monitor to correct my twisted neck (and shows more instruments)
> - new stands
> - my DIY rack on the right fits well with brand new Apollo
> - some goodies to personalize the mood



That looks very nice! If you don't mind, I'd be interested to see how you fixed the Keyboard "into" the tabletop.


----------



## Manaberry

Sure! The keyboard has the same height of the plank. Here is the pics, page 2: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/show-me-your-d-esk.72046/page-2#post-4239115


----------



## Daniel Stenning

mickeyl said:


> Looks sweet. Which height do you have the table surface on? I'd love to replicate such a setup, but I find everything higher than 72cm pretty uncomfortable for my wrists. Based on that level then a keyboard beneath is often too low to play comfortable. One or the other is always uncomfortable :(



thanks.

The height is around 550mm-580 as I recall. definitely lower than 600 and I know because I was hoping to replace the X type quiklok keyboard stand on which the Komplete Kontrol mkII 88 sits with a stand that just supports at the sides and has more room for legs - like the K&M Table-style OMEGA STAND ( and its clones ) but it appears that the lowest those stands go is 600mm and thats why for time being im sticking with the Quiklok Z frame to support the glass top and Quiklok X frame to support the keyboard controller.


----------



## PaulieDC

If I ever earn enough writing music, this baby is mine, with the added motorized tray and height adjustment.


----------



## chillbot

PaulieDC said:


> If I ever earn enough writing music, this baby is mine, with the added motorized tray and height adjustment.


Sound Construction is expensive but worth it. Desks are so good and arrive almost entirely assembled. Highly recommended.


----------



## tokatila

Just bought 34" ultrawide to complement my 43" main display.

It's awesome for opening orchestral sheets for stealing borrowing learning purposes.


----------



## Daniel Stenning

tokatila said:


> Just bought 34" ultrawide to complement my 43" main display.
> 
> It's awesome for opening orchestral sheets for stealing borrowing learning purposes.




LOL


its that the one on the side used vertically?


----------



## tokatila

Daniel Stenning said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> its that the one on the side used vertically?




Yup.


----------



## Daniel Stenning

tokatila said:


> Yup.



how tall is that?. ( or in your case... wide ) 

I have a 38" ultra wide LG which is very new and really fine for now. Because it has 1600 pixels vertically it has enough room for showing mixer below the track view. (cubase ) but being greedy - a second display below would be rather nice. but only if it wasn't too tall. 
( like in that recent cubase 10.5 upgrade picture )


----------



## Daniel Stenning

STec said:


> It’s like Junkie XL studio but with less gear!



LOL. thats quite a complement. 

But I think I'm probably the opposite to Junkie and ppl like Zimmer and most others.... in that I'm really aiming to have an ultra-minimal setup.
( and for the foreseeable time being - no "real" analogue synths - whether modular, or whatever.... at all..

I'm all into the controllerism thing for now. And I think that has so much further to go in possibilities that what's around right now. ( specially once MIDI HD ..(2.0). kicks in )


----------



## OleJoergensen

Can I ask which brand it is?
Also can you share a picture of how it is mounted?


----------



## tokatila

Daniel Stenning said:


> how tall is that?. ( or in your case... wide )
> 
> I have a 38" ultra wide LG which is very new and really fine for now. Because it has 1600 pixels vertically it has enough room for showing mixer below the track view. (cubase ) but being greedy - a second display below would be rather nice. but only if it wasn't too tall.
> ( like in that recent cubase 10.5 upgrade picture )



Little over 80 centimeters, or about 2.7 feet (1440 pixels).



OleJoergensen said:


> Can I ask which brand it is?
> Also can you share a picture of how it is mounted?



It's this one.

It's mounted to the monitor arm, it doesn't have the pivot function by itself.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you Tokatila.


----------



## Quasar

Since I neither have the money for nor would I prioritize expensive furniture, I gave up on trying to get my keyboards directly inline with the computer mouse/keyboard/monitors, but instead got a used 25 key Novation MKII, so I can do basic MIDI note editing and such without swiveling to the side:


----------



## PaulieDC

chillbot said:


> Sound Construction is expensive but worth it. Desks are so good and arrive almost entirely assembled. Highly recommended.


You said it. It'll fit with a shoehorn in my house, but... one day... the desire is stronger for this slab of maple and metal more than another string library. Srsly. For now, the creaky Ikea desk works. Who knows, maybe Ill rock it back and forth and hear a catchy melody in the squeek...


----------



## PaulieDC

Quasar said:


> Since I neither have the money for nor would I prioritize expensive furniture, I gave up on trying to get my keyboards directly inline with the computer mouse/keyboard/monitors, but instead got a used 25 key Novation MKII, so I can do basic MIDI note editing and such without swiveling to the side:


We use that stand you have there for our Roland RD800 at church, solid as Gibralter.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Quasar said:


> Since I neither have the money for nor would I prioritize expensive furniture



That's why God created DIY!

What you set up looks like it works okay.


----------



## Billy Palmer

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I finally picked up an 88-key controller (M-Audio Hammer 88) which I had to remove from the enclosure so that it would fit on a stand under my $45 LINNMON / ADILS desk from IKEA. I also had to jack the table up on some weird bricks that I found around the property (this being the one and only time I was happy my landlord never cleans up after himself) so that the desk would clear the keyboard.
> 
> It's pretty janky, but it was cheap and has charm and I'm hoping it will do until I set up more of a proper studio somewhere else. The Neutron is a new addition too — I love having something analog right there at my fingertips. I'm not much of a pianist but I'm pleased with the M-Audio keyboard, it's a huge improvement over the tiny 24 key controller I was using before. Now that I have 88 weighted keys I've started relearning some of the Josh Groban songs I used to play in high school, so that's fun!


I'm planning on removing the Maudio hammer from it's enclosure as you've done.. Any tips? Or there any tutorials/videos I can check out?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

William Palmer said:


> I'm planning on removing the Maudio hammer from it's enclosure as you've done.. Any tips? Or there any tutorials/videos I can check out?


I didn't find any tutorials, I just went for it. Undo screws etc. and go slow. The only issue I had at one point was having to unplug some wiring that connected to the pitch bend/volume knob. The keyboard didn't play the correct notes until I reconnected those wires, so if you disconnect any wiring be sure you make note of how to put it back together.


----------



## Loïc D

Nick Batzdorf said:


> That's why God created DIY!


I was never told this at church, but now that you mentioned it...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

LowweeK said:


> I was never told this at church, but now that you mentioned it...



He didn't create my side business making custom composer's desks, but as with all other inspiration, the clouds parted and lightning struck.

It was just like composing.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Quasar said:


> Since I neither have the money for nor would I prioritize expensive furniture, I gave up on trying to get my keyboards directly inline with the computer mouse/keyboard/monitors, but instead got a used 25 key Novation MKII, so I can do basic MIDI note editing and such without swiveling to the side:


Yeah, I'm starting to come to that conclusion too. Having the 88 in front is nice but for me, the ergonomic trade-offs are becoming considerable, especially since I rarely play in "piano beast mode" when doing day to day production.


----------



## Dietz

A first glance at my brand-new setup, built around a customized desk from Unterlass Studio Furniture:


----------



## Quasar

Alex Fraser said:


> Yeah, I'm starting to come to that conclusion too. Having the 88 in front is nice but for me, the ergonomic trade-offs are becoming considerable, especially since I rarely play in "piano beast mode" when doing day to day production.


Yeah, editing midi notes, adjusting eq curves or whatever isn't at all the same as playing the piano. And I like having a traditional sheet music stand above the 88 anyway, so I've concluded that by having the tiny 25 key controller in front you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## IFM

Finally have my 3 monitor setup. This isn't showing a rack that's on the left of the desk but it's a overview of the setup. It's split into LIVE/STUDIO so that I can live stream/go out with a rig, but also use it in the studio. Yes I use an iMac for my live machine and the MacBook Pro takes care of streaming and AVB recording when needed.


----------



## stigc56

Looks nice. And the controller/mixer what's that?


----------



## IFM

stigc56 said:


> Looks nice. And the controller/mixer what's that?


Presonus Faderport 16


----------



## novaburst

IFM said:


> Finally have my 3 monitor setup. This isn't showing a rack that's on the left of the desk but it's a overview of the setup. It's split into LIVE/STUDIO so that I can live stream/go out with a rig, but also use it in the studio. Yes I use an iMac for my live machine and the MacBook Pro takes care of streaming and AVB recording when needed.



@IFM i think you missed a keyboard out ....... nice set up, also digging the ball mouse, i went for that a little while back and i am loving it.


----------



## CT

I just drew a design for a desk that I think would finally meet all my desk needs perfectly. Might actually try to build it now. My Ikea hybrid leaves me zero space to write on paper.


----------



## IFM

novaburst said:


> @IFM i think you missed a keyboard out ....... nice set up, also digging the ball mouse, i went for that a little while back and i am loving it.


I actually prefer the Magic Mouse because it combines a touchpad and mouse all in one. The blade trackball is nice but the way it scrolls is irritating. However I like it in other situations.


----------



## novaburst

There are quite a few inventions to navigate through the cumputer, i don't think I could ever go back to the humble mouse with all that twist and shuffle.


----------



## edhamilton

Ancient pic of my room from 13 years ago?!?

The desk is just two ikea office tops with two ikea kitchen cabinets underneath as a base.
Got it all from the "as is" room for like $200.

Ikea currently sells a cooler version of these tops.
Point being - an ergonomic work space can be hacked together cheap.


----------



## easyrider

edhamilton said:


> Ancient pic of my room from 13 years ago?!?
> 
> The desk is just two ikea office tops with two ikea kitchen cabinets underneath as a base.
> Got it all from the "as is" room for like $200.
> 
> Ikea currently sells a cooler version of these tops.
> Point being - an ergonomic work space can be hacked together cheap.



4.3


----------



## ridgero

Speakers getting replaced by Adam A7X this week.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

ridgero said:


> Speakers getting replaced by Adam A7X this week.


What is the Amplifier below the Scarlett?
Meridian or ARCAM... or neither


----------



## gohrev

Beautiful setups in this thread.. makes me green with envy 

Here's my modest little nook..


----------



## OleJoergensen

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> What is the Amplifier below the Scarlett?
> Meridian or ARCAM... or neither


I think it is the amplifier that comes with the “Eggs”. The amplifier is build separately.


----------



## SomeGuy

Jaredf920 said:


> My desk, I LOVING the output platform. Have the Aeron chair.
> I'm impatiently waiting for my ATC Speakers!!! AHHH!


Looks awesome! How long have you had the Output desk? Been eyeing one myself. Do you find your neck getting tired at all having to look up at the monitor ever so slightly? That is my biggest concern for those Long work days. Do you use the iPad for real time sound manipulation? If so, is the reach ok for the iPad while playing the keyboard? And lastly, how is the typing keyboard & mouse height? I spend way more time with mouse and keyboard than midi keyboard, so its got to be the most comfortable part for me. Hopefully the table top is not raised too much for the midi keyboard to fit under the desk?


----------



## Jaredf920

SomeGuy said:


> Looks awesome! How long have you had the Output desk? Been eyeing one myself. Do you find your neck getting tired at all having to look up at the monitor ever so slightly? That is my biggest concern for those Long work days. Do you use the iPad for real time sound manipulation? If so, is the reach ok for the iPad while playing the keyboard? And lastly, how is the typing keyboard & mouse height? I spend way more time with mouse and keyboard than midi keyboard, so its got to be the most comfortable part for me. Hopefully the table top is not raised too much for the midi keyboard to fit under the desk?



Just DM'd you!!


----------



## Sunny Schramm

my little hardware-playground 😇
















changed a little bit in the last months...


----------



## HeliaVox

Jaredf920 said:


> Just DM'd you!!


Darn, I wish it was a public answer, I had the same questions as the op


----------



## Levon

Anyone got experience of the Zaor Vision desk range? I'm thinking about purchasing the Vision O and Vision K (keyboard desk on wheels that you can push under the O desk). I'm wondering how manoeuvrable in practice the keyboard desk will be on carpet with a NI S88 keyboard on top of it. The keyboard desk isn't attached to the main desk, it is designed to just be pushed under it. I can imagine having to keep straightening the keyboard desk up! Thoughts? I did consider the Zaor Miza range where the keyboard desk is attached to the main desk. However the height of the main desk would be too high for me.


----------



## Audio Birdi

berlin87 said:


> Beautiful setups in this thread.. makes me green with envy
> 
> Here's my modest little nook..


Cool setup! :D Is that a touchscreen monitor near your typing keyboard @berlin87 ?


----------



## AndyP

It's all the space I need.
On the right are the MacPro VEP slaves.
In front my bike ... 

At the moment I am thinking about buying new monitors. The big Sony studio monitors are great, but also very big. I liked to have a little more space.






And my portable setup...


----------



## Truthtrader

berlin87 said:


> Beautiful setups in this thread.. makes me green with envy
> 
> Here's my modest little nook..


What screen do you have on the desk there


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

For some reason I have time to make custom composer's desks if anyone is interested. Special coronvirus pricing act now for the low low price of only (well, it depends on the design, materials, etc.).

Please scroll down to David Hall's post for an example of my work in this thread.


----------



## CT

Do you really need that second chair in there?


----------



## AndyP

You can do something for bladder weakness these days... or just stop ingesting liquids.


----------



## PaulieDC

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> One issue with my setup is recording ensembles... so you might need to head down to Radio Shack and pick up some splitter adapters. It helps if everyone can hear the metronome.


Looks like sound systems at most Baptist churches. I know, I've had to rip several apart and rebuild, and the staff looks at me funny when I throw all those Tandy trinkets in the can with a loud MUHAHAHAHAHAHA emanating from my vocal chords.

Funny, I've never been asked to join a choir...


----------



## gohrev

Audio Birdi said:


> Cool setup! :D Is that a touchscreen monitor near your typing keyboard @berlin87 ?



@Audio Birdi & @Truthtrader






Sadly not a touchscreen, but a very nifty, cheap little monitor. It comes with its own folding stand. Got it from *Amazon >*


----------



## gohrev

Update: Bye-bye crappy little controller, hello beautiful _Studiologic SL88/Studio _ 
Now I need to figure out the endless fight between leg space vs reach vs workspace


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

berlin87 said:


> Now I need to figure out the endless fight between leg space vs reach vs workspace



It's only a fight if your desktop doesn't slide. 

I went through every iteration possible for years before figuring it out.


----------



## gohrev

@Nick Batzdorf I really like your desk and I would get one if only I had the space for it :(


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Thanks. Of course, I can easily size it to fit in the same space as you're using now. There's nothing cast in stone about the "standard" design.

I'm happy to help you think through your setup in any case. Furniture isn't a trade secret!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

And looking at your picture, you need something different to accommodate your touchscreen and hardware controllers anyway.

Touchscreens are an ergonomic PITA no matter what.


----------



## HeliaVox

This scares the beejeezus out of me



Stephen Limbaugh said:


> One issue with my setup is recording ensembles... so you might need to head down to Radio Shack and pick up some splitter adapters. It helps if everyone can hear the metronome.


----------



## Dietz

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Touchscreens are an ergonomic PITA no matter what.


^^^^^^^ This! 8-P ... and the acoustic mayhem coming from curved screens.


----------



## synthoid

My little "in-the-box" setup.

iMac Pro running Logic
PC running VEPro as a slave (not pictured)
Magic Trackpad 2 using Audioswift for CC "faders"
Stream deck + Keyboard Maestro for Logic key commands/macros
iPad running Lemur for a basic control surface
Behringer X-touch one for writing track automation (don't use it a whole lot)
NI Komplete Kontrol S61 Mk2 controller
Genelec 8020d monitors + Genelec 7040apm sub
Scarlett 2i2 mk3 interface


----------



## Loïc D

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> One issue with my setup is recording ensembles... so you might need to head down to Radio Shack and pick up some splitter adapters. It helps if everyone can hear the metronome.


Put it on an input and you’ve got the purest bouncing possible


----------



## gohrev

Lovely setup, @synthoid !


----------



## Living Fossil

@Moderators , @Nick Batzdorf :
Would it be possible to change this thread's title's second part into a simple "desk"?
That adolescent joke for sure isn't funny when you read it for the 400th time...
It's just embarrassing.


----------



## CT

Always slightly dissatisfied with my setup. Time to look through the whole thread again for ideas....


----------



## Lupez

Dietz said:


> I just got a heavily customized version of this model:
> 
> -> https://www.unterlass.info/EN/products/singledesk-40/
> 
> ... with _*gulp*_ red side panels!
> 
> I'll post some pix as soon as all the acoustics are done, too, by the end of the month.



THIS.

Thanks, this company seems to make the perfect product for me.


https://www.unterlass.info/EN/products/duodesk-key-60/



I haven't been around for a while, amazing how this thread is still going on...


----------



## Lupez

Living Fossil said:


> @Moderators , @Nick Batzdorf :
> Would it be possible to change this thread's title's second part into a simple "desk"?
> That adolescent joke for sure isn't funny when you read it for the 400th time...
> It's just embarrassing.



Or perhaps the idiotic title is part of this thread's success...? LOL


----------



## jonathanparham

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> One issue with my setup is recording ensembles... so you might need to head down to Radio Shack and pick up some splitter adapters. It helps if everyone can hear the metronome.


Dude. That's a lot of splitters. I'm hoping this is just a temporary rig. lol


----------



## Jack Weaver

My rather Spartan setup. Desk from Sound Anchors.

.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

^ Serious room, Jack! It looks like it would sound great.

And are those the speakers Bob Katz did the video about the other day?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Also, you have a lot of nerve owning a new Mac Pro without the $1M wheels.


----------



## chimuelo

Nice seeing an M7 & Surround PCM in the same rack. Compliment each other well.

I sent a Client your way today Nick. Hope he buys.


----------



## Jack Weaver

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And are those the speakers Bob Katz did the video about the other day?



Yes - I've had the Kii 3's since 2017 and just now got the BXT extensions for them.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

chimuelo said:


> I sent a Client your way today Nick. Hope he buys.



Thanks Chim!


----------



## Lupez

That's a great room, and a great monitoring system.


----------



## Sheridan

Lupez said:


> THIS.
> 
> Thanks, this company seems to male the perfect product for me.
> 
> 
> https://www.unterlass.info/EN/products/duodesk-key-60/
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been around for a while, amazing how this thread is still going on...



Hi Lupez,

I can vouch for the Unterlass desks. After using two other brands where the drawer slides broke down after some usage, Unterlass Linear Guides Drawer System has been rock solid. In addition the drawer table itself is made of thin but rigid steel so there's more room for your legs under the desk.

Shipping and customer service was also very good, all in all highly recommended (and I have no affiliations to the company).


----------



## emilio_n

Sheridan said:


> Hi Lupez,
> 
> I can vouch for the Unterlass desks. After using two other brands where the drawer slides broke down after some usage, Unterlass Linear Guides Drawer System has been rock solid. In addition the drawer table itself is made of thin but rigid steel so there's more room for your legs under the desk.
> 
> Shipping and customer service was also very good, all in all highly recommended (and I have no affiliations to the company).


I am not sure if they can deliver to here (Hong Kong) and how expensive could be the shipement but if not I will buy one for sure. Looks amazing!


----------



## Dietz

Sheridan said:


> Unterlass Linear Guides Drawer System has been rock solid.


That's one of their somewhat hidden USPs! Not their only one, though. 8-)

... I pointed Arno Unterlass to this thread, maybe he chimes in with first-hand information.


----------



## Dietz

emilio_n said:


> I am not sure if they can deliver to here (Hong Kong) [...]



Well, their web-site's landing page says:
​


> *We ship worldwide*
> Europe, USA, Japan, China, …​​*We sell directly*
> Just write an email: [email protected]​


​I'd take this as a "yes". 8-)​


----------



## holywilly

Jack Weaver said:


> My rather Spartan setup. Desk from Sound Anchors.
> 
> .


Those Kii.....damn!


----------



## muadgil

Hi
I recently received my new keyboard (M-Audio Hammer 88), so I had to integrate it in my music room which was quite a piece of unergonomic mess.
So after 2 days of testing different setups, height, positions, then measuring, cutting, sanding, varnishing...
My desk is finally done!!
Homemade from raw oak planks. I'm quite happy with the result, it's a pleasure to use, and now I have absolutely no excuses not to make great music ! If only talent could be made of oak, it would be simpler


----------



## AdamKmusic

Things have come & gone quite a bit since I last posted in here


----------



## BassClef

Keyboard stand slides easily (on carpeted floor) to move completely under the glass desktop when not needed.


----------



## detritusdave

Sheridan said:


> Hi Lupez,
> 
> I can vouch for the Unterlass desks. After using two other brands where the drawer slides broke down after some usage, Unterlass Linear Guides Drawer System has been rock solid. In addition the drawer table itself is made of thin but rigid steel so there's more room for your legs under the desk.
> 
> Shipping and customer service was also very good, all in all highly recommended (and I have no affiliations to the company).


You have exactly the same monitors, audio interface, and mouse as me. However, your desk area is substantially nicer than mine . No empty beer cans or crisp packets anywhere.....


----------



## Lode_Runner

muadgil said:


> Hi
> I recently received my new keyboard (M-Audio Hammer 88), so I had to integrate it in my music room which was quite a piece of unergonomic mess.
> So after 2 days of testing different setups, height, positions, then measuring, cutting, sanding, varnishing...
> My desk is finally done!!
> Homemade from raw oak planks. I'm quite happy with the result, it's a pleasure to use, and now I have absolutely no excuses not to make great music ! If only talent could be made of oak, it would be simpler


Beautiful desk


----------



## StillLife

Lode_Runner said:


> Beautiful desk


And matching Cubase color scheme!


----------



## muadgil

Lode_Runner said:


> Beautiful desk


Thanks Runner
I love to work with wood, and this is clearly the cleanest furniture I've done so far...


----------



## Dietz

muadgil said:


> Hi
> I recently received my new keyboard (M-Audio Hammer 88), so I had to integrate it in my music room which was quite a piece of unergonomic mess.
> So after 2 days of testing different setups, height, positions, then measuring, cutting, sanding, varnishing...
> My desk is finally done!!
> Homemade from raw oak planks. I'm quite happy with the result, it's a pleasure to use, and now I have absolutely no excuses not to make great music ! If only talent could be made of oak, it would be simpler


Great speakers, BTW!


----------



## muadgil

Dietz said:


> Great speakers, BTW!


Yep, I love them, Blue Sky Mediadesk. Bought them 15 years ago, a great little 2.1 system (the sub is in the left corner), very precise, with access to the low freqs, very flat and almost "boring", but not over-flattering, like Genelec or Dynaudio small systems can sometimes be. That's what I like with monitoring speakers.
I think the company doesn't exist anymore though...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

muadgil said:


> Yep, I love them, Blue Sky Mediadesk.
> I think the company doesn't exist anymore though...



Blue Sky? They're still there: http://abluesky.com

I have the original System One and still really like it.

Also the BMC monitor controller. Every once in a while I get tempted to replace it with something that has more features, but then I don't.


----------



## Dietz

muadgil said:


> Yep, I love them, Blue Sky Mediadesk.



I know - I've got quite a few of them (even on the ceiling). 8-)


----------



## muadgil

Dietz said:


> I know - I've got quite a few of them (even on the ceiling). 8-)


Impressive! Just a few more and you'll be able to mix in Atmos


----------



## Dietz

muadgil said:


> Impressive! Just a few more and you'll be able to mix in Atmos



:-D .... true. But joking aside, Auro 3D is actually much more suitable for music as it's a format you can actually _record_ in, unlike Atmos, which is a meta-format. Apart from that, Auro 3D integrates beautifully with Atmos mixes.

... but this takes us OT, obviously.


----------



## muadgil

Dietz said:


> :-D .... true. But joking aside, Auro 3D is actually much more suitable for music as it's a format you can actually _record_ in, unlike Atmos, which is a meta-format. Apart from that, Auro 3D integrates beautifully with Atmos mixes.
> 
> ... but this takes us OT, obviously.


Never heard about Auro 3D (and I'm a tv sound engineer... ) Will definitely check that! Thanks for the info!
End of OT sorry guys...


----------



## zgo

KallumS said:


> Here's mine


You know what I like in your studio ??
You are showing your contracts !


----------



## bill5

Going to try and wade through this thread but offhand anyone recall posts (or could make one) of a setup where the keyboard ISN'T all meshed into the overall work area? I have to stand when I play so just wondering if it's as simple as having longer chords  or if there's a better way to do vs another etc.


----------



## Corvin

My desk at the moment.
The keyboard is an SL990PRO that I bought unused on ebay for 130€. I put it in a wooden chassis.


----------



## Yogevs

ridgero said:


> Speakers getting replaced by Adam A7X this week.


What desk is that?


----------



## ridgero

Yogevs said:


> What desk is that?



Zaor Miza Z


----------



## MaxOctane

Stephen Limbaugh said:


>



I need this setup, since most of my music is shit.


----------



## MexicanBreed

I just got myself this. Pretty sure I´ll enjoy my time working and playing here.


----------



## Rex282

muadgil said:


> Yep, I love them, Blue Sky Mediadesk. Bought them 15 years ago, a great little 2.1 system (the sub is in the left corner), very precise, with access to the low freqs, very flat and almost "boring", but not over-flattering, like Genelec or Dynaudio small systems can sometimes be. That's what I like with monitoring speakers.
> I think the company doesn't exist anymore though...


What sub do you have?


----------



## muadgil

Rex282 said:


> What sub do you have?


It's part of the 2.1 system. It was sold as a pack, the amplifier for the satellites being in the sub itself. Sadly, the company is off now I think... Their site has not been updated for years and it's impossible to find their products.


----------



## Aleela

AdamKmusic said:


> Things have come & gone quite a bit since I last posted in here


Where is the keyboard resting? @AdamKmusic


----------



## Nico

MexicanBreed said:


> I just got myself this. Pretty sure I´ll enjoy my time working and playing here.


nice! what desk is that?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Aleela said:


> Where is the keyboard resting? @AdamKmusic


Ignore the absolute mess under my desk & the Garfield house for my cat, but it’s resting on the legs


----------



## MexicanBreed

It was made out of pine by a carpenter who had made some projects for the house, based on a picture and measurements from Thomman's. Very happy with it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Aleela

AdamKmusic said:


> Ignore the absolute mess under my desk & the Garfield house for my cat, but it’s resting on the legs


Are the legs and the desk from IKEA?


----------



## AdamKmusic

Aleela said:


> Are the legs and the desk from IKEA?


Yeah 👍 linnmon top & finnvard legs


----------



## Aleela

AdamKmusic said:


> Yeah 👍 linnmon top & finnvard legs


Just a couple of questions because I'm interested in buying that type of desk.
Does the keyboard stand still when you play it? Do you feel comfortable with the keyboard at that height?


----------



## Levon

AdamKmusic said:


> Ignore the absolute mess under my desk & the Garfield house for my cat, but it’s resting on the legs


does the keyboard slide out?


----------



## Will Blackburn

I just built a thin desk as a kind of extension to the piano stand so it all looks like one unit, with enough depth for a keyboard and a midi controller (in my case Panarama P1). Literally just three bits of wood with brackets spray painted black to fit the rest of my furniture. And then bought a dorrk hook from b and q to hang my phones! It cost about 20 quid in total to make.


----------



## OleJoergensen

My romantic Staffpad toolkit 🧐🎻🎵🎶
We live in a time where less is more 🤔....
I do have a DAW


----------



## HeliaVox

AdamKmusic said:


> Ignore the absolute mess under my desk & the Garfield house for my cat, but it’s resting on the legs



What is the keyboard height a the keys? I'm wondering if it is at the recommended playing height for a piano


----------



## jonnybutter

muadgil said:


> It's part of the 2.1 system. It was sold as a pack, the amplifier for the satellites being in the sub itself. Sadly, the company is off now I think... Their site has not been updated for years and it's impossible to find their products.



You can still find them used. I got my Blue Sky 2.1 system (a refurb, even) a few months ago and I just love it.

EDIT: I was sure I put a 'thanks Dietz' in here yesterday, but I guess I didn't save? Anyway - thanks Dietz!


----------



## Vischebaste

Could anyone who owns Output Platform vouch for whether it's a comfortable height to use a computer keyboard all day long (768mm, I think)? It's a lot higher than my current desk (680mm) and I can't work out if it will drive me nuts after a while.
Also, what are people's thoughts re: monitor speakers on desks. The idea of this bothers me for 2 reasons - 1) resonating the desk and 2) the tweeters being higher than ear level.


----------



## jtnyc

Vischebaste said:


> Could anyone who owns Output Platform vouch for whether it's a comfortable height to use a computer keyboard all day long (768mm, I think)? It's a lot higher than my current desk (680mm) and I can't work out if it will drive me nuts after a while.
> Also, what are people's thoughts re: monitor speakers on desks. The idea of this bothers me for 2 reasons - 1) resonating the desk and 2) the tweeters being higher than ear level.


This is what has left me reluctant about the Platform desk. It's a problem with slide out midi controllers I think. It' seems like in order to have enough leg room to get your knees under the controller tray, the main workspace has to be higher than I would be comfortable with. And yes, the speaker might be too high as well. My solution so far has been this (pic below). It's a bit cramped, but it's really ok. I do love the look of the Platform though.


----------



## Vischebaste

Thanks for the info. What is the desk in your photo?


----------



## OLB

My main LG 31" monitor died so I tried using my Samsung 55" that I had mounted above. Huge. Had to get used to it at first but it's actually pretty great. The 4k resolution of 3840 x 2160 gives so much overview in the DAW and is very easy on the eyes. Lost my outside view though....


----------



## Vischebaste

Any more views on a comfortable working desk height for a computer keyboard?


----------



## Symfoniq

OLB said:


> My main LG 31" monitor died so I tried using my Samsung 55" that I had mounted above. Huge. Had to get used to it at first but it's actually pretty great. The 4k resolution of 3840 x 2160 gives so much overview in the DAW and is very easy on the eyes. Lost my outside view though....



I like this desk. Kee Klamps? And do you find it sturdy?


----------



## stonzthro

OLB said:


> My main LG 31" monitor died so I tried using my Samsung 55" that I had mounted above. Huge. Had to get used to it at first but it's actually pretty great. The 4k resolution of 3840 x 2160 gives so much overview in the DAW and is very easy on the eyes. Lost my outside view though....



That must be a custom desk - tell us more - it looks fantastic!


----------



## stonzthro

Vischebaste said:


> Could anyone who owns Output Platform vouch for whether it's a comfortable height to use a computer keyboard all day long (768mm, I think)? It's a lot higher than my current desk (680mm) and I can't work out if it will drive me nuts after a while.
> Also, what are people's thoughts re: monitor speakers on desks. The idea of this bothers me for 2 reasons - 1) resonating the desk and 2) the tweeters being higher than ear level.


In the end, it was too high for my liking. The ads look really cool though.


----------



## OLB

Symfoniq said:


> I like this desk. Kee Klamps? And do you find it sturdy?


Thanks, yes it's custom and very sturdy! Basically as sturdy as you like. I love it because it easily holds my heavy Roland XV88 piano, even when playing hard it doesn't wobble. 

The top is made out of scaffolding wood and the base is built with scaffolding clamps and tubes. It's totally customisable. Buy the clamps you need and have the tubes cut to size. The clamps give you quite some leeway so you can play with it. People walk on great heights on these things  so it's very strong and heavy.

I'll attach a few pics (sorry if they're too large)


----------



## Manaberry

Client: "How the music going so far?"
OLB: "It's in the pipes"


----------



## creativeforge

HOME STUDIO DESK

Hi guys, so here is an Ike-hack I put together 3 years ago (all the parts are still available at Ikea). One of these (the LACK wall-unit) was in the slightly damaged area, for much cheaper, but there was nothing wrong with it. 

*A bit closer:*







*DETAILS:




*


*LINNMON / ALVARET
Table (2 of them)*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S99222257/

*OLOV 
Legs, adjustable*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/10264302/

*LACK
Wall shelf unit*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/60282186/

*ALEX

Add-on unit*
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20260718/

-------

A good little home studio desk that is serving me well. 


Andre


----------



## Bear Market

OLB said:


> My main LG 31" monitor died so I tried using my Samsung 55" that I had mounted above. Huge.



Very nice setup! How did you manage to mount the TV so close to the edge of the desk?


----------



## PaulieDC

Vischebaste said:


> Any more views on a comfortable working desk height for a computer keyboard?


I keep mine between 28" and 29" (Ikea legs are adjustable). Your chair comes into play as well. If it is height adjustable it's helpful if it can go a little too high, that way you can lower it a bit a time until it all feels right. That's one take on it anyway.


----------



## jtnyc

Vischebaste said:


> Thanks for the info. What is the desk in your photo?


It’s a Studio RTA Creation Station It’s on the small side, but it’s a great value



https://www.guitarcenter.com/Studio-RTA/Creation-Station-Maple.gc


----------



## dcoscina

OleJoergensen said:


> My romantic Staffpad toolkit 🧐🎻🎵🎶
> We live in a time where less is more 🤔....
> I do have a DAW


How much polyphony does that coffee have? Does the plate and sandwich transmit on all 16 MIdI channels? Lol


----------



## garaughty

I gave up on the under desk option and went with this,
I'm a minimalist so it works well for me...


----------



## Manaberry

Hey guys. Another update (the last one was the triple screens setup.)

Just got a nice S3, but clearly my desk was too small. So I've added a rail and small wheels to the S3 so it can move above my keyboard for mixing sessions.

Here are a few shots of the process.

*Step 1 *
Preparing the rail with very strong double-sided tape and a 1-meter metal rail.









*Step 2 *
Fixing wheels on the S3









*Step 3*
Enjoy the modularity






Compact setup, but everything is perfectly lined up and accessible without moving the chair.
I guess I'm done for this desk. There is no room left haha.
However, when I will get my new room, I will be able to construct my score notation side desk, which will be on the left.


----------



## gohrev

Some of those setups make me _green_ with envy! 
At the same time, it's beautiful to see how you guys are all creating your own, unique "happy place"


----------



## OLB

Bear Market said:


> Very nice setup! How did you manage to mount the TV so close to the edge of the desk?


More pipes... this one is a quick and dirty solution since I had to improvise to keep working. Basically it's a TV bracket wall mount attached to the pipes leaning on the floor.


----------



## Pybes

berlin87 said:


> Update: Bye-bye crappy little controller, hello beautiful _Studiologic SL88/Studio _
> Now I need to figure out the endless fight between leg space vs reach vs workspace


What make of desk is this please?


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well here’s my little setup, it’s one end of my living room so can’t complain.


----------



## nolotrippen

I searched long and hard for an adjustable table that could hold my keyboard and Mac and drives and books and coffee and…Finally I bought: an adjustable table (smacks head!).


----------



## Erick - BVA

I work best within chaos...
This is after "cleaning" up my work area.
Note... the sheet music is not for me. My wife is the only one who can read it


----------



## holywilly

new desk arrived today for my new composing room. Now waiting for new gears to come and I’ll update photos once it’s finished.


----------



## SchnookyPants

My dilemma is this: I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Currently sits on a 1 3/4" solid slab door/desktop. Way too thick to 1. Have proper height keys, 2. Clear my legs. So right now, it's way too high, therefore I must sit way too high. I'd go ahead and cut-out the desk and support keyboard at left and right ends, so as to be flush with desktop and still clear my legs, but here's my question:

Is it 'safe' to support keyboard just at the left and right ends, without eventually causing 'sag' in the middle (and the subsequent key bed issues)? I ask because there are little rubber feet at the left end, right end, and also _in the center_! This leads me to believe that it requires support at the center (and then things are getting too thick again).

What do you think?


----------



## Symfoniq

holywilly said:


> new desk arrived today for my new composing room. Now waiting for new gears to come and I’ll update photos once it’s finished.



Very nice. Who makes this?


----------



## MartinH.

SchnookyPants said:


> Is it 'safe' to support keyboard just at the left and right ends, without eventually causing 'sag' in the middle (and the subsequent key bed issues)? I ask because there are little rubber feet at the left end, right end, and also _in the center_! This leads me to believe that it requires support at the center (and then things are getting too thick again).
> 
> What do you think?



The support is probably needed, but depending on where and how much is needed, you might be able to get away with screwing a flat metal support bar under the table where you're going to saw out the place for the keyboard.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

SchnookyPants said:


> My dilemma is this: I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Currently sits on a 1 3/4" solid slab door/desktop. Way too thick to 1. Have proper height keys, 2. Clear my legs. So right now, it's way too high, therefore I must sit way too high. I'd go ahead and cut-out the desk and support keyboard at left and right ends, so as to be flush with desktop and still clear my legs, but here's my question:
> 
> Is it 'safe' to support keyboard just at the left and right ends, without eventually causing 'sag' in the middle (and the subsequent key bed issues)? I ask because there are little rubber feet at the left end, right end, and also _in the center_! This leads me to believe that it requires support at the center (and then things are getting too thick again).
> 
> What do you think?



SL88 is #46, so each side is only supporting half that... except you're playing it, which adds quite a lot of force. Also, some keyboards have ventilation underneath.

On the other hand, #46 is enough weight that you'd expect Studiologic to have reinforced the casing. Did they? I have no idea.

So rather than a *flat* metal support (which would certainly work, but it would have to be very heavy), I'd recommend angle aluminum. It's very light, easy to cut with a saw, and because of the vertical side, impossible to bend under the weight of the keyboard + playing.


----------



## BassClef

I have my SL88Grand on the stand b below. It is supported only on each end, about 8 inches from the ends. When I press down on the front edge of the steel frame, in front of the keys as hard as I can, there is no perceivable flex. The Grand is heavy because it is a steel case. However, the above of using aluminum or steel angle would of course be even stronger. I just don't see the need for that. Have you tried asking Studiologic? Good luck.


----------



## kaisdevidasa

robgb said:


> Not mine, but a good idea:



Anyone know the model of that white keyboard?


----------



## robgb

After many years and many different desks, I simply bought an electronically adjustable standing desk and put my keyboard on a typical keyboard stand beneath it. No roll out or anything. I have a light I switch on at night so I can take a glance at the keyboard while I'm playing, if absolutely necessary.


----------



## SchnookyPants

BassClef said:


> I have my SL88Grand on the stand b below. It is supported only on each end, about 8 inches from the ends. When I press down on the front edge of the steel frame, in front of the keys as hard as I can, there is no perceivable flex. The Grand is heavy because it is a steel case. However, the above of using aluminum or steel angle would of course be even stronger. I just don't see the need for that. Have you tried asking Studiologic? Good luck.


Yeah... I should've contacted StudioLogic in the first place. I just wrote to tech support. I'll post their response here. Thanks, everyone, for your input.


----------



## BassClef

kaisdevidasa said:


> Anyone know the model of that white keyboard?



I believe the large white keyboard is the Arturia Keylab88.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

BassClef said:


> I have my SL88Grand on the stand b below



Ah, good to know.

My Kurzweil would be fine supported that way too, but I'm not sure all keyboards would be.


----------



## holywilly

Symfoniq said:


> Very nice. Who makes this?


Here: https://www.wavebone.com/headquarter


----------



## kaisdevidasa

holywilly said:


> Here: https://www.wavebone.com/headquarter



I gotta get one of those...ordering this weekend. Thanks!


----------



## JJP

holywilly said:


> Here: https://www.wavebone.com/headquarter



I love that the equipment is dusty in the close-up photos. That gave me a chuckle.


----------



## willie45

If it was me, the biggest change I'd make when using that gear, would be to ditch the boots for a comfy pair of slippers


----------



## PaulieDC

BassClef said:


> Keyboard stand slides easily (on carpeted floor) to move completely under the glass desktop when not needed.


I have that same stand, could easily hold a Volkswagon, crazy sturdy. Two questions: still happy with the SL88 Grand as far as action & velocity? And how high are the tops of your white keys from the floor? I'm in rearrange mode and I'm curious what you find as a comfortable height. Thanks!


----------



## Kent

I wonder: Do any of you use a slanted desk (like a drafting desk, for example)/a desk with a slanted 'main work area' (though not necessarily wholly-slanted) as your main DAW desk? Or is everybody pretty horizontal?


----------



## Mystic

kmaster said:


> I wonder: Do any of you use a slanted desk (like a drafting desk, for example)/a desk with a slanted 'main work area' (though not necessarily wholly-slanted) as your main DAW desk? Or is everybody pretty horizontal?


That almost sounds like Carpal Tunnel waiting to happen. Drafting desks are great for drafting but for using a mouse and keyboard or playing piano, I wouldn't do that. I think if I was using something like a touchscreen, most of those come with stands that slant already so those should be good. For anything else, I'd avoid it or just build a small ramp for what gear you're trying to angle.


----------



## SchnookyPants

SchnookyPants said:


> My dilemma is this: I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Currently sits on a 1 3/4" solid slab door/desktop. Way too thick to 1. Have proper height keys, 2. Clear my legs. So right now, it's way too high, therefore I must sit way too high. I'd go ahead and cut-out the desk and support keyboard at left and right ends, so as to be flush with desktop and still clear my legs, but here's my question:
> 
> Is it 'safe' to support keyboard just at the left and right ends, without eventually causing 'sag' in the middle (and the subsequent key bed issues)? I ask because there are little rubber feet at the left end, right end, and also _in the center_! This leads me to believe that it requires support at the center (and then things are getting too thick again).
> 
> What do you think?



OK. Here's the (kind of wishy-washy) reply from Studio Logic:


_*"Theoretically there could be no problems, due to the strong frame and cabinet, but considering the force applied to the center section of the keyboard at higher dynamics, I would not keep that position for a long time.*_
*
Playing with both hands in the middle section of the keyboard, the resulting total force applied might reach many lbs in a concentrated area.
*
_*The SL will not bend, but it will not be happy "*_


So... Looks like I'm back to my _own_ "studio logic".


----------



## Kent

Mystic said:


> That almost sounds like Carpal Tunnel waiting to happen. Drafting desks are great for drafting but for using a mouse and keyboard or playing piano, I wouldn't do that. I think if I was using something like a touchscreen, most of those come with stands that slant already so those should be good. For anything else, I'd avoid it or just build a small ramp for what gear you're trying to angle.


Yeah, which is why I ask re: a "mostly" slanted desk, with a flat area for the keyboard/s. More interested in the sheet music drafting capabilities of a slanted desk than angling gear...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

You could just make a shelf like this. But you'd want to use a router to round the edges so you don't hurt your knees.

The side view isn't important - I just drew it because I was thinking about it for the next desk I make.


----------



## BassClef

PaulieDC said:


> I have that same stand, could easily hold a Volkswagon, crazy sturdy. Two questions: still happy with the SL88 Grand as far as action & velocity? And how high are the tops of your white keys from the floor? I'm in rearrange mode and I'm curious what you find as a comfortable height. Thanks!



Remember... I am not a player, but still very happy with the SL88Grand action for its price. It is stiffer than my real grand piano so really fast passages are difficult, but then I can not play really fast! For those (in my DAW) I just record slower. 

The top of my white keys are 26.5 inches from the carpeted floor. I am only 5'7" and of course my chair's height is also adjustable. Good luck!


----------



## BassClef

SchnookyPants said:


> OK. Here's the (kind of wishy-washy) reply from Studio Logic:
> 
> 
> _*"Theoretically there could be no problems, due to the strong frame and cabinet, but considering the force applied to the center section of the keyboard at higher dynamics, I would not keep that position for a long time.*_
> 
> *Playing with both hands in the middle section of the keyboard, the resulting total force applied might reach many lbs in a concentrated area.*
> 
> _*The SL will not bend, but it will not be happy "*_
> 
> 
> So... Looks like I'm back to my _own_ "studio logic".



This certainly is wishy/washy. You would think they could at least tell you if any of their testing show ANY flex, and wether or not they had any warranty claims for damaged based on frame flex. As I said, I can not press hard enough on mine to crate a discernible flex. That of course could be tested easily in a lab.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

BassClef said:


> The top of my white keys are 26.5 inches from the carpeted floor



Most pianos are 27-1/2" to 29".


----------



## BassClef

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Most pianos are 27-1/2" to 29".



Yes... my Grand Piano key tops are at 29".


----------



## StefVR

I didnt like most of the commercial solutions. Its often an ergonomic compromise. If the Keyboard is on perfect height moune and keyboard all is too high.

Now with commercial solutions they have to cope for different keyboard heights where u loose even more leg room or its even higher.

So I built my own desk using aluminium profiles. Also it works as a mount for an external watercooling solution for my 2 pcs to have complete silence.


----------



## StefVR

The keyboard barely fits below and there is no extra layer wood below blocking the legs.

If not in use I can just push it so far under the table that its completely out of the way.


----------



## Uiroo

StefVR said:


> The keyboard barely fits below and there is no extra layer wood below blocking the legs.
> 
> If not in use I can just push it so far under the table that its completely out of the way.


Looks very nice, is the keyboard moving while you play? That would be my worry.


----------



## Dietz

StefVR said:


> The keyboard barely fits below and there is no extra layer wood below blocking the legs.
> 
> If not in use I can just push it so far under the table that its completely out of the way.



Looks great! Did you have to take any countermeasures against the bell-like ringing and resonances from the aluminum profiles?


----------



## StefVR

Dietz said:


> Looks great! Did you have to take any countermeasures against the bell-like ringing and resonances from the aluminum profiles?



Thats a very good point. All moving parts (like pumps and fans= are isolated with rubber dampeners. Bit a weak point are the speakers which are only isolated with the ISO accoustic stand. Good thing is the table weighs around 150 to 200 kg so it doesnt vibrtate easily.






I had a long think about the speaker stand. Either risk some vibrations or have a way too wide stereo field by putting them on stands next to the table or option c have sthem sit very high.

So I went with option A.

As to the keyboard moving i have stop levers on the wheels but actually never used them as it moves less than expected.


----------



## Dietz

StefVR said:


> Thats a very good point. All moving parts (like pumps and fans= are isolated with rubber dampeners. Bit a weak point are the speakers which are only isolated with the ISO accoustic stand. Good thing is the table weighs around 150 to 200 kg so it doesnt vibrtate easily.


I see. The reason why I was asking is that I have a custom-built aluminum "cage" construction for my 3D-monitoring, and I took me quite some time get rid of those ringing resonances in the otherwise completely disturbance-free listening area. 8-P


----------



## MOMA

I´ve tried to simplify things, and go for the most essential elements. As Im only doing this for fun and as counter weight to my work as copywriter I can adjust it to my kind of "Slowfood" view of creating music. Along with this setup there is a wall of guitars and amplifiers in the same well isolated studio room.


----------



## holywilly

My newly renovated composer room, the desk is Wavebone‘s headquarter. It’s quite a good desk, the keyboard tray is its own piece and height adjustable (manually).


----------



## TomislavEP

Here a few images from my website:






Tomislav Erhard-Pacovski - Gallery


A few photos of me and my studio.




tepacovski.com









Tomislav Erhard-Pacovski - Gallery


A few photos of me and my studio.




tepacovski.com





The desk itself is a pretty standard computer one. I have it for almost 20 years now and in 2008., when I began outfitting my studio, I've added the top shelf. I've found the support struts in a local hardware store that looks and feels like they've been a part of the desk right from the factory.

Although a piano is my primary instrument, I prefer to have my 88-keys controller next to the computer rig, while a smaller one (which I use for everything else) resides on a top of the desk, above the keyboard and mouse shelf. My M-AUDIO Axiom 49, now 12 years old, fits perfectly there. Several times I thought of replacing it with something more modern, but I found only a few similar featured controllers of the ideal dimensions.

When working with a piano controller and the other instruments, I prefer using a separate bench and a performance stool rather than an office chair. The downside of not having 88-keys right bellow the screen is the inability to use the monitors when tracking piano parts, though I'm quite comfortable wearing headphones while doing so.

Although my setup might not be the most ergonomic one, I'm quite used to it and it serves me rather well. I'm thinking of replacing the X-stand underneath the piano controller with the single-tier Z type one in the future for some more comfort. I've also replaced the 22 inch Samsung monitor shown on the pictures with the new 27 inch Dell, so I don't plan going dual screen for the time being.


----------



## BVMusic

Richard Križan said:


> MY HOMEMADE STUDIO DESK from IKEA = 214€:
> 
> 2x LINNMON
> 1x KOLON
> 1x CAPITA
> 1x SIGNUM
> 1x 3m LED lights /Aliexpress 8€
> KKmoon Large Size mouse pad 900x400x3mm /Aliexpress 8€
> ALL = 100€
> 
> 1x ST227 R
> http://www.porezdrevotriesky.sk/stolova-podnoz-st227-r-vyskovo-nastavitelna-i43140.html
> 114€
> 
> ALL DESK COMPONENTs: 214€
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 1X RME Babyface Pro
> 2x Dynaudio BM5 MKIII Stand Bundle
> 1x Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88 MK2
> 1x K&M 18810
> 1x Presonus Faderport
> 1x Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 250 Ohms
> 1x Nektar Impact LX61+
> 1x M-Audio SP-2


very neat and gives a sense of spaciousness


----------



## Pablocrespo

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I didn't find any tutorials, I just went for it. Undo screws etc. and go slow. The only issue I had at one point was having to unplug some wiring that connected to the pitch bend/volume knob. The keyboard didn't play the correct notes until I reconnected those wires, so if you disconnect any wiring be sure you make note of how to put it back together.


Hi Jeremy, sorry for the resurrect, can you tell me how tall the hammer88 keybed is after you disassemblied it?


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

Pablocrespo said:


> Hi Jeremy, sorry for the resurrect, can you tell me how tall the hammer88 keybed is after you disassemblied it?



It's been fine. I wish I had a real desk and had the pitch bend and mod wheel where they're supposed to be instead of gaffer taped to the underside of my desk, but I'd rather save my money for now. They keybed is still working without issue. I do wish the hammer 88 had aftertouch for synth work.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Cool. Do you know the height of the keybed alone? Always trying to gain some millimeters!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

Pablocrespo said:


> Cool. Do you know the height of the keybed alone? Always trying to gain some millimeters!


I think it's about 4.25 or 4.5 inches. I don't speak metric but you can convert!


----------



## Pablocrespo

Great! thanks!


----------



## AlexRuger

IMO the perfect desk is the IKEA Stockholm. Unfortunately it’s long been discontinued so it’s hard to find, but I just love having a ton of desk real estate that looks so good.


----------



## shropshirelad

I recently bought the A88 MKII because its clutter free top allows me to setup like this. My desk, which I like, has a glass top, so drawers and attachments etc aren't possible. Happy with this arrangement so far. I have an Aeron chair arriving next week & I hope the forward tilt will further enhance this.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

This is the second one I made of three current orders for my composer's desks, and it's my new favorite finish (although the third one I'm working on now is solid walnut, which is absolutely gorgeous in a different way).

It's solid oak, and the finish is called Weathered Wood, not a stain but a chemical reaction that creates something like a reclaimed wood look. (And then it's covered with a polyurethane topcoat for durability.) I just *love* it.


----------



## edhamilton

Nick Batzdorf said:


> It's solid oak, and the finish is called Weathered Wood, not a stain but a chemical reaction that creates something like a reclaimed wood look. (And then it's covered with a polyurethane topcoat for durability.) I just *love* it.



Such a great design. And the reclaimed wood vibe .... killer.


----------



## MusicStudent

This a work bench from Home Depot

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-5...ERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-206288247-_-307723266-_-N

But when I remove one of the two very slim drawers, designed for tools, the second remaining sliding drawer fits my 61 Key midi control keyboard like a glove. The height is fully adjustable up and downso you can sit or stand. And computer and gear store on the lower back support bar. It comes in wider configurations, but not with the drawers.


----------



## edhamilton

Genius. 
Love the "custom" speaker stands.


----------



## edhamilton

Jack Weaver said:


> My rather Spartan setup. Desk from Sound Anchors.
> 
> .



Jack in for the win.
The Kii stack ....... oh man ......
If that's a 28 core mac pro .....


----------



## CT

Maybe what I need is a Nick desk after all.


----------



## Jack Weaver

edhamilton said:


> Jack in for the win.
> The Kii stack ....... oh man ......
> If that's a 28 core mac pro .....


It's your fault... you're the one who first told me about the Kii's. 
You'll find me outside of Walmart with a tin cup in my hand. 

Nope, 16-core Mac Pro. It's faster than the 28.

Drop by next time you're in the Phoenix area. 

.


----------



## Daniel Bailey

Nick Batzdorf said:


> (although the third one I'm working on now is solid walnut, which is absolutely gorgeous in a different way).


Looking forward to seeing that solid walnut.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## Jdiggity1

#nofilter


----------



## easyrider

Jdiggity1 said:


> #nofilter


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Daniel Bailey said:


> Looking forward to seeing that solid walnut.





It's coming along! I was slowed down by the heat, but I up and bought a big canopy, which will help.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

^ By the way, the heat doesn't bother me, the issues are that it makes wood warp and that... well, imagine spreading diluted white glue on a hot frying pan. It congeals. That's pretty much what applying polyurethane in the hot sun is like!

Also, manly machines and tools get too hot to touch.


----------



## JJP

Nick Batzdorf said:


> ^ By the way, the heat doesn't bother me



That's because Nick hires me to bring my turntables over. He hooks up his garden hose and has me spray him down (from a safe, masked 6 feet away) while while works shirtless to the sound of some dope vinyl beats. The heat, water, and smell of freshly cut wood and polyurethane against the thumping music are really something. LA heat waves are nothing compared to that hotness.


----------



## GNP

Custom table, although it's not as nice as "keyboard-fitted" ones...


----------



## chillbot

GNP said:


> Custom table, although it's not as nice as "keyboard-fitted" ones...


My goodness that lovely TV and you have the auralex right there.... I implore you to please, please go and tuck those cables snugly right down the seam between your acoustic panels... they will fit so nicely there and so nicely out of line of sight! It's all I can see in that picture are the dangly wires right in the very center of the setup...


----------



## JJP

chillbot said:


> My goodness that lovely TV and you have the auralex right there.... I implore you to please, please go and tuck those cables snugly right down the seam between your acoustic panels...



This was EXACTLY my reaction to the photo as well!

I would say something about great minds, but, well, considering the company...


----------



## GNP

Haha. I really can't be bothered...but thanks for the comments anyway!


----------



## DovesGoWest

Just a minor update after decorating, installed cable trunking into the desk so all neat and tidy. Next step to refit acoustic foam behind monitors and on side wall, going for diamond shape to be in keeping with the mural


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Nothing like public humiliation to force one into action.

I should post a picture of my cable clustershag, which your first picture puts to extreme shame. Maybe the widespread horror reactions would have the same effect on me.


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well acoustic foam back in place now , one tidy studio and happy producer


----------



## PaulieDC

easyrider said:


>


There is a desk under there. Somewhere. I just KNOW it.


----------



## PaulieDC

GNP said:


> Custom table, although it's not as nice as "keyboard-fitted" ones...


With that layout, I'd never leave the room. I might actually _write_ something.


----------



## PaulieDC

TRYING TO REDESIGN YOUR WORKSPACE? THIS POST MAY HELP.
So this isn't about gear I use, it's about agonizing over how I was going to turn my nightmare 2010 photo editing desk into a 2020 orchestral composing workstation. The initial problem: It's an older boomerang-shaped IKEA desk and my huge tower and 13x19 printer were on it for access reasons, and most of all how do I mount a keyboard drawer for an 88 under this thing?? I figured new expensive desk was my only option. Then a Guy Michelmore vid revealed even HE uses a regular stand for his 88 on his right angle desk, rather cheap stand actually, and not a drawer. And then I see a lot of folks on here do that. What rock have I been living under?

First, the original nightmare:





So I drew out some arrangements (yay ProCreate and the Apple Pencil, traced over a photo for scale) and think I got it as best as I could without spending oodles on a new desk. I also found some helpful components to add to the overall efficiency CHEAPLY (I'll list the links below). I then cleared it all off after spending two nights planning out my cable needs so I could go at this with some measure of design and order. The obvious takeaway from this is, clear the thing and utilize the bigger side of the right angle desk (obvious NOW, not when you live with the old way for 10 years!). I also relocated the weird homemade speaker stands after shot this (I'll put info on that below):







*THE FINAL RESULT*
Not perfect, but WAY better. I actually feel like it's more than a casual hobby now. Next hurdle: Fitting a new 88 key controller. I can easily fit the 61-key unit you see, BUT, I sold that yesterday and am going 88. I'm going to need a shoehorn. Or a jigsaw. Anyway, here's the final layout, PC underneath on wheels, printer off to the left outta sight. The keyboard stand is incredibly strong and can go wide enough for a full 88 key controller (I listed the link below):




-
Wider View:





Since this shot from June I've sold the PreSonus monitors, T-10 Sub and iLoud Micros and bought a pair of iLoud MTMs so it's way cleaner underneath now, and I don't need the ESI monitor controller. Too bad, I'll miss that big rubber volume knob, great unit. So the decision nightmare begins, SL88 Grand (50" wide) or A-88 MKII (56" wide). The SL88 will be more manageable, so I'm hoping the post-corona units will have been thought out a bit better quality-wise (#Potential Pipe Dream Alert#)

ENOUGH OF THAT, HERE'S THE LINKS:

WEIRD MONITOR STANDS: Those are a pair slanted IKEA CAPITA shelf legs (the wood shelf in the IKEA thumbnail is NOT INCLUDED), and two cutting boards from Amazon with the handles cut off and the cut part to the rear. The CAPITA brackets have a single fat bolt with nylon-lined lockwasher built in so you can tighten but leave enough looseness to rotate the stand for alignment. I think they aren't in stock at IKEA any longer for 20 bucks so here's some overpriced options on Amazon: 

Cutting Boards:  (I bought them for 12 bucks, they have doubled, I'd look for something else similar). 

The stacked foam was for height reasons actually. Now that I run iLoud MTMs, they are high enough and just sit on the wood deck. Here's a Close-up of the stand:





KEYBOARD STAND



ANKER POWER STRIP WITH USB POWER PORTS: I mounted mine on the wall just below the deck to have power right there behind the monitor but outta sight. This one can handle lots of plugs for wall warts and provide USB power for my desk lamp and mini fan, and the cables go out of sight off the desk:
 (the switch was a little flimsy but it's hidden and always on).

TRIPP LITE INDIVIDUALLY SWITCHABLE POWER STRIP: This is great for external hard drives for backups. Turn on whichever drive you want to back stuff up to (I have four 5TB drives), then dismount when done and power off. No ransomware threat!



PC DOLLY: Super strong, laughs at my huge 65lb PC tower. Allows me to roll it out a bit if I need to go inside and futz around, which happens way too often when you build a PC, trust me:


LED DESK LAMP: Runs on USB power, plugged into the big Anker Strip above. Great dispersed light and the right curved elbow is rubber, easy to adjust. Has USB jacks to plug in your phone or whatever additional portable doo-jiggy you have that needs USB power:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JN2SL5C

ESI MoCo (Monitor Controller): I sold this because I now only have iLoud MTMs, but when I ran Eris E5's and iLoud Micros this switch was amazing. The huge rubber knob is worth the price of admission. So IF you need one, I tested it for a few months and it's 5-star:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1380545-REG/esi_esi_mco_moco_passive_monitor.html


USB Cables: The Tripp Lites are the least expensive good-quality USB cable with Ferrite Chokes on boths ends for excellent RF shielding. My FaderPort 8 wouldn't connect when it was new nor update firmware. I ditched the supplied cheap cable and started using these in my home studio and everything WORKS. https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00415J7V8 (Expensive digital cables) are not necessary and believe me, I've purchased them in the past, look closely at the RME Babyface in the final shot above, lol. These work great:
https://www.amazon.com/Tripp-Lite-Hi-Speed-Ferrite-U023-006/dp/B003MQ29B2

USB-C Hub: I have ONE USB-C port on my 2018 Mobo... in the BACK. This hub is a little more expensive but flawless. To get it to my desktop I use the extension cable also listed below. This combo WORKS: I plug in an NVMe external SSD drive and can transfer files at 2gb/sec. Not a typo. Not all C hubs perform like this. BTW, pic shows the USB 3.0 ports on one side, the other has two USB-C:
Hub:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZBLVJXF
Extension:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07QKJWW1H


SWITCHED 4-PORT USB HUB for iLok, Steinberg Key, external bus-powered mini 5TB drive for library backups (again so I can take it offline, immune to ransomware):
https://smile.amazon.com/Sabrent-4-Port-Individual-Switches-HB-UMLS/dp/B00BWF5U0M

I run the hub to my desk from my mobo directly (not a case port), with a USB 3.0 extension cable, no data loss ever, AmazonBasics actually uses a good manufacturer for their cables:
https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Extension-Cable-Male-Female/dp/B00NH13UFQ

In case you caught it, I do use a Mac Keyboard with my PC, love the way they feel. I use a utility called KeyTweak to reassign the Option and Command Keys to work properly for Windows. Also, my Kensington Trackball is the model that comes with a red ball, but the supplied ball had DENTS in it and Customer Service sent me a matching gray ball instead, normally doesn't come that way. Is that the most useless piece of info in this whole post OR WHAT??

I think that's it! If anyone gets ONE decent bit of info from this overly long post I'll be happy. Maybe I'll pop a new photo up at some point, when the 88 key dilemma is solved and my MTMs are dialed in with the reference mic that IK provides. Surely you'll hear the difference in the photo.


----------



## PhiBee

Handmade desk with one slide tray for my Native keyboard and a mini sliding one for my computer keybooard, depending if composing or mixing.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Electric standing desk that is not even plugged in...


----------



## easyrider

PaulieDC said:


> There is a desk under there. Somewhere. I just KNOW it.



I‘m trying to work out a way of using M32


----------



## holywilly

did some adjustments of my desk, the desk is now 75cm height and the keyboard height is 71cm (same as upright piano). Now it’s more ergonomic. And my PSI A17 just arrived today, woohoo!


----------



## OleJoergensen

AlexRuger said:


> IMO the perfect desk is the IKEA Stockholm. Unfortunately it’s long been discontinued so it’s hard to find, but I just love having a ton of desk real estate that looks so good.


“Mission control room” 
It looks great!


----------



## MexicanBreed

GNP said:


> Custom table, although it's not as nice as "keyboard-fitted" ones...


I need to ask....do the skulls do anything besides looking cool?


----------



## PaulieDC

SchnookyPants said:


> My dilemma is this: I have a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Currently sits on a 1 3/4" solid slab door/desktop. Way too thick to 1. Have proper height keys, 2. Clear my legs. So right now, it's way too high, therefore I must sit way too high. I'd go ahead and cut-out the desk and support keyboard at left and right ends, so as to be flush with desktop and still clear my legs, but here's my question:
> 
> Is it 'safe' to support keyboard just at the left and right ends, without eventually causing 'sag' in the middle (and the subsequent key bed issues)? I ask because there are little rubber feet at the left end, right end, and also _in the center_! This leads me to believe that it requires support at the center (and then things are getting too thick again).
> 
> What do you think?


I know this is late, but hopefully helpful. I just got my SL88 Grand the other day and I have a https://www.amazon.com/Knox-Style-Heavy-Adjustable-Keyboard/dp/B016N052M6/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=z+stand&qid=1601925477&sr=8-6 (very sturdy stand) but this beast of a controller is almost 50 pounds, so I wasn't comfy at all letting it go unsupported in the center (I have the stand set about 38" wide). I happened to have a 6-foot piece of dried dense pine in the garage, 9" wide and ½" thick, so I cut that to 44", lowered my stand one notch, threw that on the stand and the SL88 on top. The board had a very slight hump in the center and the weight of the SL88 pressed it right down. It's now sturdy as a rock, if I push on the board in the middle it doesn't even budge.

If I had a choice I'd go with 10" wide, my 9" board JUST makes it fit the rubber feet, the front and rear feet edges hang over very slightly, maybe 10% of the feet stick out from and rear. Not an issue but if you have a choice get or cut a 10"-wide board, or at least 9½", with 9" being the absolute minimum. I went with 44" for the length because the outer edges of the end feet are 40" apart total underneath the Grand, and that gives me 2" of wiggle room on the ends but still hides the end of the board (visual aesthetic only I realize). The added benefit of this setup is, sometimes I need to slide one side of the keyboard out to reach under the desk for my PC power button. I just grab the board and lift/slide it on the stand, easy peazy. But when in place it's rock solid thanks to the weight of the Grand. 50 lbs isn't the heaviest of 88 controllers out there but when you concentrate that into a smaller monolith we call a keyboard controller, it's pretty dense weight. So the board makes small adjustments to position easy if you lift the weight a bit and slide. The SL88 _never _moves on the wood, with those rubber feet and the weight, it stays put.

Here's the wood I used right before cutting it to 44":





BTW, the totally cool fold-out worktable that's solid as a rock and folds flat for storage is less than $100 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CWX26Y (on Amazon), jsyk.


----------



## BassClef

thanks for sharing this info. My SL88 Grand is on a heavy stand with no middle support at all. the two supports are about 8 inches from each end, with nothing in the middle. I considered something like what you have done, but quickly realized, that the SL88's heavy steel case is so wrong that I can not flex it.


----------



## Ostinato

Here is my current Desktop. The Masterkeyboard is for sale, it has insufficient Keys . Currently i´am looking after a new Controller Keyboard or a Workstation with an 88 Keybed.


----------



## SchnookyPants

PaulieDC said:


> I know this is late, but hopefully helpful. I just got my SL88 Grand the other day and I have a https://www.amazon.com/Knox-Style-Heavy-Adjustable-Keyboard/dp/B016N052M6/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=z+stand&qid=1601925477&sr=8-6 (very sturdy stand) but this beast of a controller is almost 50 pounds, so I wasn't comfy at all letting it go unsupported in the center (I have the stand set about 38" wide). I happened to have a 6-foot piece of dried dense pine in the garage, 9" wide and ½" thick, so I cut that to 44", lowered my stand one notch, threw that on the stand and the SL88 on top. The board had a very slight hump in the center and the weight of the SL88 pressed it right down. It's now sturdy as a rock, if I push on the board in the middle it doesn't even budge.
> 
> If I had a choice I'd go with 10" wide, my 9" board JUST makes it fit the rubber feet, the front and rear feet edges hang over very slightly, maybe 10% of the feet stick out from and rear. Not an issue but if you have a choice get or cut a 10"-wide board, or at least 9½", with 9" being the absolute minimum. I went with 44" for the length because the outer edges of the end feet are 40" apart total underneath the Grand, and that gives me 2" of wiggle room on the ends but still hides the end of the board (visual aesthetic only I realize). The added benefit of this setup is, sometimes I need to slide one side of the keyboard out to reach under the desk for my PC power button. I just grab the board and lift/slide it on the stand, easy peazy. But when in place it's rock solid thanks to the weight of the Grand. 50 lbs isn't the heaviest of 88 controllers out there but when you concentrate that into a smaller monolith we call a keyboard controller, it's pretty dense weight. So the board makes small adjustments to position easy if you lift the weight a bit and slide. The SL88 _never _moves on the wood, with those rubber feet and the weight, it stays put.
> 
> Here's the wood I used right before cutting it to 44":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, the totally cool fold-out worktable that's solid as a rock and folds flat for storage is less than $100 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001CWX26Y (on Amazon), jsyk.



Gosh, your garage floor is very clean!


----------



## PaulieDC

BassClef said:


> thanks for sharing this info. My SL88 Grand is on a heavy stand with no middle support at all. the two supports are about 8 inches from each end, with nothing in the middle. I considered something like what you have done, but quickly realized, that the SL88's heavy steel case is so wrong that I can not flex it.


Actually, it probably doesn't need the board, that case IS a reformed sherman tank. The side story is, being OCD I preferred a tabletop for the thing but ALSO, for where I want my key height, my stand held it literally ¼" too high so I wasn't able to slide the thing under the Ikea desk without shearing off the padiddly joysticks and the knob. And the clear the whole desk so I could then turn the legs to extend them a touch for a quarter-inch height gain was just a bit too much effort. Then I realized I could drop the stand down a notch and add the board which would raise the SL88 back up but not all the way, give me the exact height I needed, and it WORKED. You can fit a playing card at the most between the left joystick and the bottom of the desk but it actually worked, how often does that happen. So I got my height and my arguably necessary support done in one shot and with no expense, the garage scrap was the right size amazingly!


----------



## PaulieDC

SchnookyPants said:


> Gosh, your garage floor is very clean!


LOL, that's because the Kia is new, you should see the other side under my son's 7-year-old toyota pickup that's traversed the rocky paths of Arizona desert... there's more than a few drips!


----------



## PaulieDC

Ostinato said:


> Here is my current Desktop. The Masterkeyboard is for sale, it has insufficient Keys . Currently i´am looking after a new Controller Keyboard or a Workstation with an 88 Keybed.


I like that really wide raised shelf, could definitely use that in my setup. 👍🏼


----------



## Ostinato

PaulieDC said:


> I like that really wide raised shelf, could definitely use that in my setup. 👍🏼



I need space for my upcoming 88 keys instrument, which would not be possible without a shelf to accommodate the rest. So in the DIY market i bought a board with 4 height-adjustable feet and that was it. And it looks good as i think.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

Quick update to my setup from a couple years ago. I ended up custom designing & building ANOTHER desk to go with my original composing desk for so I could score study and do other general writing things. The new desk is on the left in the picture while my composing desk (on the right) is still going strong!


----------



## Be_Sharp

Here is my current desk... i'm just using my midi keyboard as my desk.


----------



## PaulieDC

Be_Sharp said:


> Here is my current desk... i'm just using my midi keyboard as my desk.


Wow. I'd never leave the room. My family would have to slide food under the door.


----------



## gohrev

While green with envy at some of the beautiful setups displayed in this thread, I am very grateful for the third monitor that I somehow managed to squeeze in.

In portrait mode, it really makes it easier to work with the Editor (pianoroll) and the many articulations.

Just a little nook under a slanted roof.. but it’s _my_ little nook


----------



## sebastiaandekwa

It is not as fancy as most of yours, but the view is awesome and I want to focus on composition first and foremost before sound / realism, so this is my notation based setup! 

On the piano lies a Haydn score for inspiration, Elaine Gould's Behind Bars, Rimsky Korsakov's orchestration guide and a piece of sheet music with a pencil for noodling around


----------



## Ostinato

Ostinato said:


> Here is my current Desktop. The Masterkeyboard is for sale, it has insufficient Keys . Currently i´am looking after a new Controller Keyboard or a Workstation with an 88 Keybed.




The Arturia Keylab on the Picture in the first Post is sold. Now here is my new Desktop...


----------



## TinderC

sebastiaandekwa said:


> It is not as fancy as most of yours, but the view is awesome and I want to focus on composition first and foremost before sound / realism, so this is my notation based setup!
> 
> On the piano lies a Haydn score for inspiration, Elaine Gould's Behind Bars, Rimsky Korsakov's orchestration guide and a piece of sheet music with a pencil for noodling around


Perfect. I also have a small jar where I stash all the other things I need to do today. They can wait.


----------



## Nate Johnson

This is my humble abode. I mostly exist in sound design world; note input is very minimal, hence the tiny controller. Standard height wooden desk thats been stained in an ebony finish.


----------



## BassClef

Looks good, but where is the ladder for climbing into your bunk bed?


----------



## PaulieDC

berlin87 said:


> While green with envy at some of the beautiful setups displayed in this thread, I am very grateful for the third monitor that I somehow managed to squeeze in.
> 
> In portrait mode, it really makes it easier to work with the Editor (pianoroll) and the many articulations.
> 
> Just a little nook under a slanted roof.. but it’s _my_ little nook


Just took a closer look... this rig is after my own heart! StudioLogic SL, FaderPort 8, one of the new portable 15.6" monitors (just got mine this week) and what looks like Cubase. We could swap workstations and almost not notice, lol.


----------



## gohrev

PaulieDC said:


> Just took a closer look... this rig is after my own heat! StudioLogic SL, FaderPort 8, one of the new portable 15.6" monitors (just got mine this week) and what looks like Cubase. We could swap workstations and almost not notice, lol.


Ha, thanks a lot!  I think it's an excellent setup if you have little space. Very grateful for it.


----------



## rnieto

This was my setup up until a couple of weeks ago. I'm moving soon, so I sold the desk and I'm getting another one built for my new space.


----------



## Dietz

rnieto said:


> This was my setup up until a couple of weeks ago. I'm moving soon, so I sold the desk and I'm getting another one built for my new space.



Great speakers, great headphones, great chair!


----------



## Alex Fraser

It’s a small thing I know, but this thread has grown to be a rather cool and informative collection of posts.

And so that title really needs to change.


----------



## TheNorseman

rnieto said:


> This was my setup up until a couple of weeks ago. I'm moving soon, so I sold the desk and I'm getting another one built for my new space.



Bro, how are you liking that Kemper??


----------



## el-bo

Dietz said:


> Great speakers, great headphones, great chair!



All I can see is that screen ❤


----------



## SupremeFist

rnieto said:


> This was my setup up until a couple of weeks ago. I'm moving soon, so I sold the desk and I'm getting another one built for my new space.


I like the guitar rack but I think you really need a wider monitor.


----------



## rnieto

TheNorseman said:


> Bro, how are you liking that Kemper??



I love it! Got it back in 2014 and I've been building up a cool library of profiles ever since. I'm never going back to real amps


----------



## TheNorseman

rnieto said:


> I love it! Got it back in 2014 and I've been building up a cool library of profiles ever since. I'm never going back to real amps



Are you doing any profiling of your own? Or just downloading others?


----------



## rnieto

TheNorseman said:


> Are you doing any profiling of your own? Or just downloading others?



I don't do profiles myself—sold my amps a long time ago. Most of the profiles I use I bought from Michael Britt in Nashville, with a few from other vendors like ChopTones.

Unfortunately, 99% of the free profiles out there aren't great, so I go to companies like the above to get the good stuff.


----------



## PaulieDC

rnieto said:


> This was my setup up until a couple of weeks ago. I'm moving soon, so I sold the desk and I'm getting another one built for my new space.


MUST...
HAVE...
THAT...

Curved billboard you call a monitor.


----------



## Jordan D Smith

rnieto said:


> Unfortunately, 99% of the free profiles out there aren't great, so I go to companies like the above to get the good stuff.


Check out the free profiles from Tone Junkies (also Nashville area). I know the guys behind them and they make top quality profiles, IR’s, presets, etc.


----------



## Andy Davidson

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This is the second one I made of three current orders for my composer's desks, and it's my new favorite finish (although the third one I'm working on now is solid walnut, which is absolutely gorgeous in a different way).
> 
> It's solid oak, and the finish is called Weathered Wood, not a stain but a chemical reaction that creates something like a reclaimed wood look. (And then it's covered with a polyurethane topcoat for durability.) I just *love* it.



@Nick Batzdorf that looks beautiful!! CameraRoll_26.jpg image is stunning, that would feel like sitting down at a real piano, wonderful! Makes the whole setup feel like an instrument rather than a keyboard on a desk! Great job, superb!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I'm amazed how many folks have keyboards under their desks. Is everybody here 6 feet tall?? Every time I've tried that (with an Argosy desk, with a keyboard stand under a standing desk), it always makes the desktop workspace at least 29-30" which is too tall for me in terms of computer tasks (like MIDI editing). I'm either reaching over the MIDI keyboard, which strains the back after a while, or my arms are too high when using the mouse and computer keyboard, which strains the upper back and shoulders). I guess that's why I've landed on a smaller MIDI keyboard (61 key) on top of the desk itself, between the computer keyboard and the monitor.


----------



## SupremeFist

Andy Davidson said:


> @Nick Batzdorf that looks beautiful!! CameraRoll_26.jpg image is stunning, that would feel like sitting down at a real piano, wonderful! Makes the whole setup feel like an instrument rather than a keyboard on a desk! Great job, superb!


Yep I love this one too! My current workspace looks like this (but with any luck we'll be moving next year to somewhere with a space I can design more fully)...


----------



## BenG

Here's my new IKEA Hack build with their butcher block top and added monitor shelves...
Really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## gohrev

Lovely work station @BenG - and so clean!

@ALittleNightMusic I am 1.85m tall (I think that is around 6.1ft?), and I put my desk legs on wooden blocks, to that the tabletop reaches a height of 86cm. This way, I can _relatively _play the keyboard comfortably, without banging my knees in the keyboard stand.


----------



## CT

BenG said:


> Here's my new IKEA Hack build with their butcher block top and added monitor shelves...
> Really happy with how it turned out!



This looks great! Better than my current Ikea setup with plain black tabletops and shelves, but it's essentially the same thing, with the same problem of the keyboard controller being too high. That doesn't bother you?


----------



## BenG

berlin87 said:


> Lovely work station @BenG - and so clean!
> 
> @ALittleNightMusic I am 1.85m tall (I think that is around 6.1ft?), and I put my desk legs on wooden blocks, to that the tabletop reaches a height of 86cm. This way, I can _relatively _play the keyboard comfortably, without banging my knees in the keyboard stand.



Thank you and ha! I have the opposite issue with a subtle footrest under the desk


----------



## BenG

Mike T said:


> This looks great! Better than my current Ikea setup with plain black tabletops and shelves, but it's essentially the same thing, with the same problem of the keyboard controller being too high. That doesn't bother you?



I used to have the same as you and finally upgraded this year!

As for the ergonomics, I've thought about it over the years and have learned composers have to sacrifice one way or another with the piano/keyboard. I've chose to have the keyboard (typing) in the more optimal position since these days I do a lot more midi editing than playing unfortunately. (Though I might eventually try a small shelf under the desk at some point)


----------



## TheNorseman

BenG said:


> I used to have the same as you and finally upgraded this year!
> 
> As for the ergonomics, I've thought about it over the years and have learned composers have to sacrifice one way or another with the piano/keyboard. I've chose to have the keyboard (typing) in the more optimal position since these days I do a lot more midi editing than playing unfortunately. (Though I might eventually try a small shelf under the desk at some point)



I agree with you 100% on this point. Back when I had my old laptop setup, I had my controller in front of me and my laptop behind it stacked up by hardback books. It was such a pain in the ass working on things because I had to reach over my controller to type and use mouse pad. I learned that the best setup is to have the mouse and keyboard rolled under the desk, it really is the best of all worlds when it comes to working comfortably.


----------



## BenG

TheNorseman said:


> I agree with you 100% on this point. Back when I had my old laptop setup, I had my controller in front of me and my laptop behind it stacked up by hardback books. It was such a pain in the ass working on things because I had to reach over my controller to type and use mouse pad. I learned that the best setup is to have the mouse and keyboard rolled under the desk, it really is the best of all worlds when it comes to working comfortably.



Exactly and I was in the same (poor) position with the keyboard+mouse sitting on top of the piano behind the keys. I don't even want to think what that used to do to my back reaching over all of the time haha

Will likely try the sliding under the desk like you as it seems to be the best of all worlds


----------



## Gary Williamson

Hammer 88 and a Zoar desk. Keyboard tray is heavy duty and handles the 88 easy.


----------



## Traz

Gary Williamson said:


> Hammer 88 and a Zoar desk. Keyboard tray is heavy duty and handles the 88 easy.


+2112 for Rush! 

Greatest band of all time.


----------



## SupremeFist

BenG said:


> Here's my new IKEA Hack build with their butcher block top and added monitor shelves...
> Really happy with how it turned out!


Very much into the green plants + wood-grain aesthetic here. 🤘🏻


----------



## BenG

SupremeFist said:


> Very much into the green plants + wood-grain aesthetic here. 🤘🏻



Thank you and actually my whole place has the same look/vibe! Wood/white furniture with greenery


----------



## AceAudioHQ

Here's my Ikea setup


----------



## Alex Fraser

BenG said:


> I used to have the same as you and finally upgraded this year!
> 
> As for the ergonomics, I've thought about it over the years and have learned composers have to sacrifice one way or another with the piano/keyboard. I've chose to have the keyboard (typing) in the more optimal position since these days I do a lot more midi editing than playing unfortunately. (Though I might eventually try a small shelf under the desk at some point)


I'm with you there. I must have shorter arms than most because a day at the rig stretching over the midi keys causes me all sorts of mischief. I'm experimenting with 88 hammers to my immediate side with 32 mini keys for the desktop. Very comfortable, but of course with tradeoffs.


----------



## rnieto

Gary Williamson said:


> Hammer 88 and a Zoar desk. Keyboard tray is heavy duty and handles the 88 easy.



Love the setup, but the Rush bobbleheads take the cake. Bravo!


----------



## SupremeFist

BenG said:


> Thank you and actually my whole place has the same look/vibe! Wood/white furniture with greenery


Nice, that's pretty much what my bachelor pad looked like before my son was born.


----------



## OleJoergensen

I have a sloping celling in my music room. What placement of the studio desk do you think is best....?

the left picture is the floor, the right picture is then end wall showing the hight differences in the ceiling.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

I'm disoriented, but it looks like blue.

The ceiling sloping up behind you is unlikely to be a problem - in fact there's a (to me very weird) studio design that does that intentionally - but asymmetrical walls are.

I wouldn't worry about the door behind you, because the worst it can do is act as a bass trap. If the window in front is an issue, I'd suggest absorption behind each speaker (rather than blocking off the window, which no one wants to do).


----------



## OleJoergensen

But if i choose the blue (which is best use of the room, maybe not the sound) the right speaker will have less free space above it then the left, due to the sloping ceiling....


----------



## Dietz

OleJoergensen said:


> But if i choose the blue (which is best use of the room, maybe not the sound) the right speaker will have less free space above it then the left, due to the sloping ceiling....


What about putting the desk between the two windows, facing towards them ...? Like that, the room would get higher behind your back, wouldn't it?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Maybe I'm confused by the drawing.

I'm trying to say the same thing Dietz is saying - the room gets higher behind you.


----------



## AceAudioHQ

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Maybe I'm confused by the drawing.
> 
> I'm trying to say the same thing Dietz is saying - the room gets higher behind you.



this is my pick also


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you Dietz and Nick, Ive not thought about that direction
. Your drawing is great  musical ears.

But if I Turn it that way, the speakers will be in front of the windows. Will it be enough with standing acustic panels between the windows and the speakers?


----------



## OleJoergensen

Maybe this makes more sense...the picture is taken from the door...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you Dietz and Nick, Ive not thought about that direction
> . Your drawing is great  musical ears.
> 
> But if I Turn it that way, the speakers will be in front of the windows. Will it be enough with standing acustic panels between the windows and the speakers?



Some speakers work better against walls or windows than others - mainly ones without rear-facing ports - but yes, you can make it work with any speakers. I'd suggest leaving as much distance as you can between the speakers and the windows, though. Mine are several feet from the windows in front, but my room is long and thin.

It also looks like you'll need to protect your stuff form the radiator!


----------



## Kery Michael

Ostinato said:


> Here is my current Desktop. The Masterkeyboard is for sale, it has insufficient Keys . Currently i´am looking after a new Controller Keyboard or a Workstation with an 88 Keybed.



Finally, someone with the same monitors as me. Presonus seems to get little love here.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Some speakers work better against walls or windows than others - mainly ones without rear-facing ports - but yes, you can make it work with any speakers. I'd suggest leaving as much distance as you can between the speakers and the windows, though. Mine are several feet from the windows in front, but my room is long and thin.
> 
> It also looks like you'll need to protect your stuff form the radiator!


Thank you for inspiration Nick!
I think I will install a “radiator hider”.


----------



## gohrev

@OleJoergensen I would go with the blue placement.

Plenty of room / most efficient usage of space
Radiator is not too close to your gear
No windows to worry about when placing your speakers
Light coming from one side is pleasant, can be adjusted easily
Putting your desk facing the windows won't be too comfortable, and you may not like sitting with your back to the door (although that wouldn't bother me).


----------



## el-bo

berlin87 said:


> @OleJoergensen I would go with the blue placement.
> 
> Plenty of room / most efficient usage of space
> Radiator is not too close to your gear
> No windows to worry about when placing your speakers
> Light coming from one side is pleasant, can be adjusted easily
> Putting your desk facing the windows won't be too comfortable, and you may not like sitting with your back to the door (although that wouldn't bother me).



Agree on all counts. I wouldn't want my gear anywhere near the radiators or for anything to obstruct the path towards the windows. Would also prefer to be able to easily adjust the blinds, open/close the windows and enjoy standing, looking out of them, without having to contort myself around studio furniture


----------



## Saxer

I'd place the desk in the middle of the room facing the windows. Don't know the size of the desk and if there's enough chair space left. But I work that way and I really like it. Wall behind me, space in front.


----------



## el-bo

Saxer said:


> I'd place the desk in the middle of the room facing the windows. Don't know the size of the desk and if there's enough chair space left. But I work that way and I really like it. Wall behind me, space in front.



That does appeal, especially when considering speaker isolation. But doesn't it pretty much render the room useless for other activities? How do you deal with all the unsightly cables?


----------



## OleJoergensen

berlin87 said:


> @OleJoergensen I would go with the blue placement.
> 
> Plenty of room / most efficient usage of space
> Radiator is not too close to your gear
> No windows to worry about when placing your speakers
> Light coming from one side is pleasant, can be adjusted easily
> Putting your desk facing the windows won't be too comfortable, and you may not like sitting with your back to the door (although that wouldn't bother me).


Thank you.
The blue placement is what Ive been using until now.
But when Ive finished some sound damping of the floor an have bought some acoustic panels, I hope I can user speakers without annoying the people living downstairs. But the problem is there will much more room above the left speaker then the right. But I dont know if it is a problem- sound wise......


----------



## gohrev

OleJoergensen said:


> Thank you.
> The blue placement is what Ive been using until now.
> But when Ive finished some sound damping of the floor an have bought some acoustic panels, I hope I can user speakers without annoying the people living downstairs. But the problem is there will much more room above the left speaker then the right. But I dont know if it is a problem- sound wise......



My setup is right underneath a slanted roof, with the speaker on the right having about 20cm "airspace". The one on the left has about a meter of room above it. I honestly have yet to hear any differences. You may be overthinking it a little?


----------



## OleJoergensen

berlin87 said:


> My setup is right underneath a slanted roof, with the speaker on the right having about 20cm "airspace". The one on the left has about a meter of room above it. I honestly have yet to hear any differences. You may be overthinking it a little?


Its a beautiful setup you have. 
Maybe Im overthinking it but its the first time I try this . 
In some way it just feels wrong with different hight above the 2 speakers....


----------



## BenG

SupremeFist said:


> Nice, that's pretty much what my bachelor pad looked like before my son was born.



haha I felt this post!


----------



## BenG

Alex Fraser said:


> I'm with you there. I must have shorter arms than most because a day at the rig stretching over the midi keys causes me all sorts of mischief. I'm experimenting with 88 hammers to my immediate side with 32 mini keys for the desktop. Very comfortable, but of course with tradeoffs.


That's it and it comes down to choosing your unique trade-offs.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Hello musicians.

I made a qucik test setup, choosing the position with equal highs above the speakers.
I think it feels good. There is 21” between the right speaker and the radiator and I will install a radiator hidder+ there will be placed an acoustic panael between the speaker and the radiator/ window.
There will also be installed some other acoustic panels and a curtain. Al the hardware, I can place on the left site.
What do you think? Any alarm bells ringing?


----------



## gohrev

No alarm bells, just green with envy  @OleJoergensen
It looks great.


----------



## Jetzer

Lovely space! Some day....


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you guys.
I feel happy and grateful after dreaming about this for years, it is possible .
Thank you everyone for inspiration and help.


----------



## method1

OleJoergensen said:


> Hello musicians.
> 
> I made a qucik test setup, choosing the position with equal highs above the speakers.
> I think it feels good. There is 21” between the right speaker and the radiator and I will install a radiator hidder+ there will be placed an acoustic panael between the speaker and the radiator/ window.
> There will also be installed some other acoustic panels and a curtain. Al the hardware, I can place on the left site.
> What do you think? Any alarm bells ringing?



That looks really nice! 

When setting up a room I usually will at least do a sine wave sweep from the listening position to get a feel for the room response, sometimes moving the speakers or your listening position back or forward a few centimetres can improve things. Since you're going to be putting in panels, doing a sweep before and after will give you some idea of what effect the panels are having.

Always good to know what's happening in the room before you commit to a position


----------



## rnieto

OleJoergensen said:


> Hello musicians.
> 
> I made a qucik test setup, choosing the position with equal highs above the speakers.
> I think it feels good. There is 21” between the right speaker and the radiator and I will install a radiator hidder+ there will be placed an acoustic panael between the speaker and the radiator/ window.
> There will also be installed some other acoustic panels and a curtain. Al the hardware, I can place on the left site.
> What do you think? Any alarm bells ringing?



That looks good to me. Just make sure to add a couple of bass traps in the corners and a LOT of acoustic panels on the back wall. That's where all the sound is going to end up, especially from the slanted ceiling reflections.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Looks good to me too. if you have book cases on the back wall behind you, that might help (because they work as quasi-diffusers).

You may well need absorption and bass trapping, but the first thing I'd try if it's too live is absorptive panels around the speakers like this (not drawn to scale - you just need to block the sound coming from the front):


----------



## OleJoergensen

method1 said:


> That looks really nice!
> 
> When setting up a room I usually will at least do a sine wave sweep from the listening position to get a feel for the room response, sometimes moving the speakers or your listening position back or forward a few centimetres can improve things. Since you're going to be putting in panels, doing a sweep before and after will give you some idea of what effect the panels are having.
> 
> Always good to know what's happening in the room before you commit to a position


Thank you method 1, I will try that out.
Maybe I will buy Sonarworks + mic to calibrate the speakers accordingly to the room


----------



## OleJoergensen

rnieto said:


> That looks good to me. Just make sure to add a couple of bass traps in the corners and a LOT of acoustic panels on the back wall. That's where all the sound is going to end up, especially from the slanted ceiling reflections.


Thank you rnieto.

Ive mounted an acoustic curtain (1.4 meter wide x 2,6 meter high) on the back wall, it helps a lot.
Maybe I will need other stuff on the backwall.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Looks good to me too. if you have book cases on the back wall behind you, that might help (because they work as quasi-diffusers).
> 
> You may well need absorption and bass trapping, but the first thing I'd try if it's too live is absorptive panels around the speakers like this (not drawn to scale - you just need to block the sound coming from the front):


Thank you Nick.
I will buy an acoustic panel and mount it on a stand so it can be placed behind the speaker and so it easily can be moved. But Im not sure how big it has to be. Also in the corners of the room near the speakers, Ive placed some big bass traps....


----------



## OleJoergensen

Parsifal and Brahms gave me a hand 😊

“just for fun”

I used 4 layers of material in an attempt to sound dampen the floor.
Therefor I have to cut the door.
Parsifal and Brahms gave me a hand....


----------



## PaulieDC

OleJoergensen said:


> Parsifal and Brahms gave me a hand....


So I looked at the full size picture, saw the Brahms book, searched it on Amazon and BOOM it went into my Cart. Thanks for helping me spend my money...


----------



## Will Wilson

Found some time over the Christmas holidays to get things sorted. I was going to get a Zaor desk but as I need to do my day job on this as well wanted something a little more desk like.
Yes I have a compulsion for buying controllers! Desk is just a cheap Bekant from IKEA which is height adjustable and a keyboard stand on wheels from Amazon.


----------



## gohrev

Very nice, @Will Wilson !


----------



## gohrev

noxtenebrae17 said:


> Quick update to my setup from a couple years ago. I ended up custom designing & building ANOTHER desk to go with my original composing desk for so I could score study and do other general writing things. The new desk is on the left in the picture while my composing desk (on the right) is still going strong!



I just wanted to say that your piano-desk is beautiful, and I hope to ask you for the designs once (if…) I move to a bigger home. I would probably try to add a sliding cover, so that I can place my mouse and keyboard there when not playing the piano.


----------



## noxtenebrae17

berlin87 said:


> I just wanted to say that your piano-desk is beautiful, and I hope to ask you for the designs once (if…) I move to a bigger home. I would probably try to add a sliding cover, so that I can place my mouse and keyboard there when not playing the piano.


Thank you! I'd be happy to share the design. Just shoot me a personal message when you're ready. I'm actually going to be making a cover for the keyboard here in the next month or so, as I've been wanting to do that for awhile now.


----------



## Levon

Will Wilson said:


> Found some time over the Christmas holidays to get things sorted. I was going to get a Zaor desk but as I need to do my day job on this as well wanted something a little more desk like.
> Yes I have a compulsion for buying controllers! Desk is just a cheap Bekant from IKEA which is height adjustable and a keyboard stand on wheels from Amazon.


Look good! I'm thinking something along the same lines (with the same desk). What height do you have the Bekant table top at?


----------



## OleJoergensen

My room looks like this now and Im happy .
I have these 3 acoustic panels to mount in the ceiling but Im not sure where to place them?
- above monitors?
- above my head?
- in the middle of the monitors and where I seat?
they are 115x 58 cm each....


----------



## Will Wilson

Levon said:


> Look good! I'm thinking something along the same lines (with the same desk). What height do you have the Bekant table top at?


Piano sits at 64cm, just enough room for me to get my legs under (I'm 6"2)

Allowing enough space for my Nektar LX88+ the desktop is at 74cm. Ideally I would like it a touch lower and may lower it if I get a M-Audio Keystation 88 Mk3 to replace the Nektar as it isn't as tall.


----------



## wst3

OleJoergensen said:


> My room looks like this now and Im happy .
> I have these 3 acoustic panels to mount in the ceiling but Im not sure where to place them?
> - above monitors?
> - above my head?
> - in the middle of the monitors and where I seat?
> they are 115x 58 cm each....


It is impossible to provide responsible advice without a lot more information, specifically the room dimensions, room construction, location of discontinuities (doors and windows) floor treatment, ceiling treatment, etc.

I realize that three panels is not an earth-shattering process, and I am not trying to give you a difficult time, just explaining why I would choose not to provide advice.

Except I will, just maybe not what you were hoping for<G>...

If you place them above the monitors you can dampen reflections that might occur above the monitors. In most rooms that reflection, if it even exists, would not be a problem. Note I said "most".

If you place one in between the monitors there is a small chance it might be more effective. That is a reflection point that could be a problem, although again in most rooms it won't be.

If you place them above your head you are, in effect, creating a reflection free region, at least from the ceiling. Assuming typical ceiling height and typical seating your head sits at roughly the mid point between the floor and the ceiling. 

The standing wave for that dimension (8 ft) is approximately 140 Hz (if I did the math correctly). That could affect a LOT of instruments, it is kind of in the middle of the range of cello, tuba, trombone, horn, bari or tenor sax, bassoon, and piano (where it is roughly D3). *unless my math is all wrong!

So knowing nothing else that's where I would start.

The key, however, is to try all three positions to find the one that works best.


----------



## Bakhtin

OleJoergensen said:


> My room looks like this now and Im happy .
> I have these 3 acoustic panels to mount in the ceiling but Im not sure where to place them?
> - above monitors?
> - above my head?
> - in the middle of the monitors and where I seat?
> they are 115x 58 cm each....


I'm not a pro audio person, but I recently installed three panels on my ceiling and they made a significant difference in clearing up the soundstage and imaging. I just followed the advice that treating the first reflections are the key first step in treating a room i.e. the idea that we place treatment on the side walls and ceiling where a mirror would reflect an image of the monitors when we sit in the mixd/composing position - effectively in between the monitors and the mic position.

There is lot of advice out there - I did contact the advisors at GIK Acoustics and reviewed the resources on their site - might be worth checking out.

Cheers!


----------



## OleJoergensen

Thank you for inspiration and advice .
Probably after some time I will move them around to experience the difference....


----------



## Brian2112

Edit: Doh! Can't Really see desk just toys.


----------



## PaulieDC

noxtenebrae17 said:


> Quick update to my setup from a couple years ago. I ended up custom designing & building ANOTHER desk to go with my original composing desk for so I could score study and do other general writing things. The new desk is on the left in the picture while my composing desk (on the right) is still going strong!


I know it's been a while since you posted but who made the composing desk for you with the dedicated slot for the keybed? My apologies if you mentioned that. The matching desk on the left is equally cool... someday I will donate my old boomerang-shaped IKEA desk to a charity and bring in basically what you have there!


----------



## noxtenebrae17

PaulieDC said:


> I know it's been a while since you posted but who made the composing desk for you with the dedicated slot for the keybed? My apologies if you mentioned that. The matching desk on the left is equally cool... someday I will donate my old boomerang-shaped IKEA desk to a charity and bring in basically what you have there!


I designed and built both desks myself. I'm a woodworker on the side and just can't help not building my own furniture!


----------



## PaulieDC

noxtenebrae17 said:


> I designed and built both desks myself. I'm a woodworker on the side and just can't help not building my own furniture!


Pretty much no short of awesome.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Upgraded my synth stand game the other week 🙌 now I just need to fill it out a bit more haha!


----------



## CT

Hey how's that Ikea chair? I've been thinking about getting it. Seems to have pretty good back support.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Mike T said:


> Hey how's that Ikea chair? I've been thinking about getting it. Seems to have pretty good back support.


For its price it’s really good, no back issues or anything. I’d definitely recommend it 👍


----------



## Chizilla




----------



## CT

How are all of you and your desks doing? Please leave some updates here.


----------



## Andy Davidson

Mike T said:


> How are all of you and your desks doing? Please leave some updates here.


I’ve been all over the place lately but nothing finished yet, it was then it wasn’t then it was but not for long! But it’s been interesting as I’ve been chopping up an IKEA Linnmon desk which there was some debate if you should! Turns out you can, if you’re careful! Here’s the sorry state it’s being going through, all a work (mess) in progress right now!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Mike T said:


> How are all of you and your desks doing? Please leave some updates here.


A couple changes since my last post, bought a moog grandmother & a JU-06a whilst selling my Make Noise 0-Coast!

Oh and a new lamp, it’s the small things


----------



## Nimrod7

AdamKmusic said:


> bought a moog grandmother


Grandmother is pure 
Lovely setup


----------



## muk

Mike T said:


> How are all of you and your desks doing? Please leave some updates here.



Moved houses since my last picture. My workplace looks pretty much the same though:






Still using my Hermann Miller Aeron Chair too.


----------



## TheNorseman

These threads are always the cure to my ED...


----------



## BVMusic

AdamKmusic said:


> A couple changes since my last post, bought a moog grandmother & a JU-06a whilst selling my Make Noise 0-Coast!
> 
> Oh and a new lamp, it’s the small things


I like those stands holding the hardware synths, they create a sense of space!


----------



## BVMusic

AdamKmusic said:


> Upgraded my synth stand game the other week 🙌 now I just need to fill it out a bit more haha!





gohrev said:


> My setup is right underneath a slanted roof, with the speaker on the right having about 20cm "airspace". The one on the left has about a meter of room above it. I honestly have yet to hear any differences. You may be overthinking it a little?


nice and minimal, do you mix on headphones or in this setup you can achieve a great sound as well on monitors?


----------



## gohrev

BVMusic said:


> nice and minimal, do you mix on headphones or in this setup you can achieve a great sound as well on monitors?


Thank you!
I hope to have better monitors in my next home, some day…
To mitigate the limited quality, I use both my monitors, headphones, and a third singular speaker in the living room to listen to my mixes.


----------



## Jdiggity1

(not so)pro tip: If you order enough new gear for your studio, you can just use the cardboard boxes and do away with the desk altogether


----------



## Nimrod7

With my ferocious studio owner, the Pug Engineer, Milo!


----------



## Pier

Super nice studio @Nimrod7 !

I'm sure having an in-house engineer is super handy  

Why do you have that mini Korg keyboard on the side though?


----------



## SupremeFist

gohrev said:


> My setup is right underneath a slanted roof, with the speaker on the right having about 20cm "airspace". The one on the left has about a meter of room above it. I honestly have yet to hear any differences. You may be overthinking it a little?


Love the minimalist feel of this one. What is that vertical monitor?


----------



## Nimrod7

Pier said:


> Why do you have that mini Korg keyboard on the side though?


Thank you Pier. Yeah the engineer manages everything :D
The Korg is for key switches, usually C-2 and C-1 range. Helps not have to constantly change octaves on the 88 keys.


----------



## Ryan

This is my setup at the moment. I'm still deciding how my furniture will look like. My goal is to build the analog console/desk to the left into a furniture in front of me with rack space on both sides for outboard gear and patchbays etc. I've done a lot of drawings.. The console on my right hand side will be dropped into a desk on my left-hand side with a lot of rack-space underneath for rack synths etc. I have so much fun outboard-gear I want to use, so getting it into nice looking furniture will be amazing and inspiring. 
Ohh, did I mention all the hassle with my patchbay setup... :D


----------



## CT

I still have no idea how to arrive at a setup that I like, but I love seeing what you're all doing.


----------



## gohrev

@Nimrod7 lovely vibe, beautiful studio
@Ryan Oh! I love your mixing panels

@SupremeFist Thank you! The vertical monitor is https://www.amazon.com/Zissus-Portable-Monitor-Cover-Lightweight/dp/B08M66HDCS/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1U95SHGMPB572&dchild=1&keywords=portable+monitor&qid=1617303440&sprefix=portable+monitor%2Caps%2C287&sr=8-3 (the same) as the horizontal one below the big display, mounted on a solid monitor arm. I use it to work in the key editor, with its many articulations.


----------



## PaulieDC

Mike T said:


> I still have no idea how to arrive at a setup that I like, but I love seeing what you're all doing.


It took me 4 months of looking at my old messy desk setup (that started out for photo editing), to figure how how to transmogrify it into a MIDI composing station. Isn't it maddening? I finally got fed up one night and cleared it ALL OFF. It's a big boomerang-shaped IKEA desk from last decade. I took a picture of it with my ipad while standing back, imported that into ProCreate, and started doodling ideas until it started to make sense. Initial set up was OK, but since then (a YEAR ago) I have been tweaking and reorganizing to dial it in. All the shots that people have posted on here are super helpful, even if it's just one little thing, like, "oh, he has his FaderPort 8 tilted up on a laptop stand and off to the side at 45 degrees, I might try that". And so it goes on. Once I finally have it together I'll post a shot, so people can go "why does he have the mixer THERE??", lol!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Mike T said:


> I still have no idea how to arrive at a setup that I like, but I love seeing what you're all doing.


I find looking at others studios inspired ideas. I love Olafur Arnalds current studio & would love a space like that but in the meantime I can’t really do that so have gone in that sort of style, wood/metal.


----------



## PaulieDC

muk said:


> Moved houses since my last picture. My workplace looks pretty much the same though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still using my Hermann Miller Aeron Chair too.


That is the best example of a functional but minimal 88-key desk I've seen, and it even has ample room for a touchscreen flat-panel if you wanted to add one. Why am I having trouble arranging my IKEA aircraft carrier when you pulled this off??


----------



## CT

AdamKmusic said:


> I find looking at others studios inspired ideas. I love Olafur Arnalds current studio & would love a space like that but in the meantime I can’t really do that so have gone in that sort of style, wood/metal.


Yeah I revisit this thread all the time, and look at some prominent composers' setups as well. I have a pretty good idea of what I'm after, but making it happen on a budget has been tough. I may have figured it out though....


----------



## Jdiggity1

Mike T said:


> Yeah I revisit this thread all the time, and look at some prominent composers' setups as well. I have a pretty good idea of what I'm after, but making it happen on a budget has been tough. I may have figured it out though....


Cardboard boxes, right?


----------



## CT

Jdiggity1 said:


> Cardboard boxes, right?


Do you have any spares?


----------



## muk

PaulieDC said:


> That is the best example of a functional but minimal 88-key desk I've seen, and it even has ample room for a touchscreen flat-panel if you wanted to add one. Why am I having trouble arranging my IKEA aircraft carrier when you pulled this off??


Thanks! It's the composer's desk built by Nick Batzdorf. It wasn't cheap, but I hope that it will stay with me for decades, so I wanted a high quality furniture.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Mike T said:


> Do you have any spares?


I know a way to get some...


----------



## Ryan

gohrev said:


> @Nimrod7 lovely vibe, beautiful studio
> @Ryan Oh! I love your mixing panels
> 
> @SupremeFist Thank you! The vertical monitor is https://www.amazon.com/Zissus-Portable-Monitor-Cover-Lightweight/dp/B08M66HDCS/ref=sr_1_3?crid=1U95SHGMPB572&dchild=1&keywords=portable+monitor&qid=1617303440&sprefix=portable+monitor%2Caps%2C287&sr=8-3 (the same) as the horizontal one below the big display, mounted on a solid monitor arm. I use it to work in the key editor, with its many articulations.


Yes, do you mean the consoles/mixers?


----------



## gohrev

Ryan said:


> Yes, do you mean the consoles/mixers?


Yes!


----------



## Ryan

gohrev said:


> Yes!


Yeah, I love those two!! Will never part with them. They give a nice character to the sound I want


----------



## SteveK

My very recent reconfigured setup after decorating.

I would love to use my Korg Kronos 88 as main controller but it’s too big for the desk and I’ve yet to find a desk with an 88 key pull out drawer that looks suitable. The Zaor look ok but I’d like to see one first and feel how firm the keyboard table part of it is. Or I could get an Arturia Keyscape 88 perhaps and put on desk as that looks lower and slimmer...

any ideas much welcomed please!
thanks
Steve


----------



## Nimrod7

SteveK said:


> main controller but it’s too big for the desk and I’ve yet to find a desk with an 88 key pull out drawer that looks suitable.


hey Steve,
Very very nice setup! Super inspiring! 

I have a studiodesk. They don't have exactly a tray, but a different piece of furniture under the desk, that pulls out. Super solid for heavy loads. 

It can fit the vast majority of 88 keys out there except the LMK4+. There might be others but this is the only one I found that doesn't fit.

I have mine for 3-4 years now. Super solid desk, and great company. If you ever need support or spare parts they are going to help you.


----------



## tmhuud

Choose milk crates over boxes. Trust me.


----------



## muddyblue

Here's my custom workdesk for my favorite hobby & work


----------



## ed buller

Messy but Home

e


----------



## munician

Messy but Home, part II (looks great, Ed, although - for me - that monolith is a little intimidating 

Here is my goldmine.




I actually could raise my desk and work standing up but never do - my chair is great and I never have any problems with my back or neck.
I used to, though - when I had the desk a little higher and the Doepfer underneath. The Querty and the mouse were higher until I realised I use it a lot more that than the MIDI keyboard. I put the Doepfer on rails (leftovers from some IKEA junk - very DIY!) so it slides over the Querty. To do some "real" piano playing - I used to be a bass player so you know what I mean - I just raise the chair a little which seems to be a good compromise.
The big TV I actually only use for presentation, usually I have the movie in a smaller window on the monitor to my left side - the actors are not always pretty enough to have them stare at me from the big screen...and I need to watch TV during the boring tasks. Sometimes while working, too...
In addition to that I have a drum booth and another recording room (my old studio, at the moment junk storage), rarely used since I've worked in the box for quite some time now (I have a really great steady gig - no, you can't have it!). The loud computers are behind the left wall so its real quiet.

And yes - to show my age - that IS a Yamaha 096. I don't mix on it, though...

I've spent insane hours in here and never got tired of it - it's a comfortable listening environment but not dead. The speakers are custom jobs, the boars too...and squirrels and birds come for a visit. I have a comfortable home above it, just far away enough from the family .

One CRUCIAL studio design tip: have your coffee cup postion ALWAYS lower than ALL of your keyboards, ESPECIALLY when you have your coffee with sugar! I learned the hard way...


----------



## easyrider

muddyblue said:


> Here's my custom workdesk for my favorite hobby & work


Clean


----------



## muddyblue

easyrider said:


> Clean


 ..yes, I cleaned up a bit for the photo


----------



## gohrev

@munician love the colour palette in your studio. Very serene yet bold!


----------



## davidson

@munician Very nice! What size screen is that between your monitors?


----------



## munician

Thanx, gohrev and davidson!
It's a 40“ - LG screen. Finally I don't wish for more screen estate anymore...


----------



## from_theashes

My little setup:


----------



## gohrev

God, that looks so sleek and clean @from_theashes


----------



## scarkord

Had a bit of a revamp and ruthlessly purged about half of my Eurorack modules! Much more cohesive now though and feels like an actual instrument. 

I couldn't help myself from buying a few new bits and pieces though including a Moog DFAM and an OP-Z. But the unused modules more than covered the cost of those two.

I also invested in some more boring things such as a computer riser, a dual-stand for the TB-3 / RD-6 and some long overdue desktop monitor stands which put the speakers at a much better height.

All in all, very happy with how it's turned out!


----------



## SteveK

from_theashes said:


> My little setup:


Lovely setup! What is that desk and keyboard stand and how did get such perfect height and width alignment? It’s so perfect.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Here is mine ! Nothing super fancy but gets things done


----------



## Bear Market

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Here is mine!


Nice! So you're using the Wacom instead of a mouse? How long have you been doing this and how do you find it?


----------



## from_theashes

SteveK said:


> Lovely setup! What is that desk and keyboard stand and how did get such perfect height and width alignment? It’s so perfect.


Thank you!
It’s all IKEA^^ It‘s an Ikea-kitchen-table and the riser are two Ikea-racks where I mounted some stands. Nothing fancy, just nice light xD The adjustable Keyboard-stand is from musicstore cologne:








MUSIC STORE MS-K1 Pro


Der Musicstore MS-K1 Pro ist ein sehr gut einsetzbarer universeller Ständer für Keyboards oder Synthesizer. Der Keyboardtisch ist in Höhe und Breite einstellbar und für den Transport zusammenklappb...




www.musicstore.de


----------



## easyrider

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Here is mine ! Nothing super fancy but gets things done


 Love the monitors 😎


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Bear Market said:


> Nice! So you're using the Wacom instead of a mouse? How long have you been doing this and how do you find it?


Thank you ! I've been using a Wacom since 2015 or 2016, and never looked back. No wrist pain and all the buttons, sliders and radial menus make it a workflow heaven. It is super fast. With this and the Streamdeck, I barely touch the keyboard as well


----------



## dohm

My happy place away from work.


----------



## Marsen

This looks good.
Some acoustic treatment and a real leslie!
Saw the last one quiet some time ago 👍


----------



## Chaosmod

dohm said:


> My happy place away from work.


What is the brand on that desk? It's gorgeous!


----------



## dohm

Chaosmod said:


> What is the brand on that desk? It's gorgeous!


It was a custom order about 6 years ago. I'm not sure if he is still making them, but it was made by Art Zelaya ([email protected]). I had it shipped to Colorado.


----------



## dohm

Marsen said:


> This looks good.
> Some acoustic treatment and a real leslie!
> Saw the last one quiet some time ago 👍


Thanks Marsen. Here is what the Leslie is usually used with. It gets moved around a lot for when I play live with other musicians.


----------



## Paulogic

dohm said:


> My happy place away from work.


Nice desk, seems the tray is just big enough for all 88 keys out there?


----------



## Hayden

What! No bass pedals for your Hammond? 😲


----------



## dohm

Paulogic said:


> Nice desk, seems the tray is just big enough for all 88 keys out there?


Yes, but I did reduce the height of the tray area to make it more comfortable for legs underneath. So, not all keyboards will fit in that dimension. I currently use the SL88 Grand and it fits perfectly. The Nords will also fit well.


----------



## Paulogic

Thanks !
It is this one I would love. This week, I will be able to compare the Grand and the Studio versions
to see which one i'll buy. I think the Grand will be the closest to my former Kawai CA piano.
The NI88 did not feel as good to my taste, but I already mentioned that here, somewhere.


----------



## chillbot

dohm said:


> Here is what the Leslie is usually used with.


Ha, we are twinsies with the hammond/leslie/moog combo!

You just need to add the lego piano now.


----------



## SyMTiK

Big fan of the color purple

One of these days I will get some cable wraps for that mess behind the desk...


----------



## dohm

chillbot said:


> Ha, we are twinsies with the hammond/leslie/moog combo!
> 
> You just need to add the lego piano now.


Too funny. I actually do have the lego piano. ha ha! My wife bought it and it now sits on the shelf above the acoustic piano.


----------



## Spices

MOMA said:


> I´ve tried to simplify things, and go for the most essential elements. As Im only doing this for fun and as counter weight to my work as copywriter I can adjust it to my kind of "Slowfood" view of creating music. Along with this setup there is a wall of guitars and amplifiers in the same well isolated studio room.


Top Notch!


----------



## curry36

Any ideas how I can have two side monitors while not destroying my stereo image? 
Maybe when shifting the speakers downwards? Or does tilting the side monitors, so they're not standing at 90° with the desk already do enough? 
Thanks!


----------



## mickeyl

Here‘s my almost current setup. The XTouch One has been since replaced with the full Xtouch. Looking to upgrade the monitors to KH310 later this year. Otherwise, happy with the all in-the-box ergonomics these days.


----------



## CeDur

Your rooms looks amazing guys. I wish my also sounded good, so could you please recommend any forum or guide me which vi-control topic would be appropriate to ask questions about my room acoustics? I measured its dimension, experimented with speakers placement etc. but looking for some advice.


----------



## wst3

CeDur said:


> Your rooms looks amazing guys. I wish my also sounded good, so could you please recommend any forum or guide me which vi-control topic would be appropriate to ask questions about my room acoustics? I measured its dimension, experimented with speakers placement etc. but looking for some advice.


There are countless threads on the subject here, and on many other forums. Read more than one, read many more than one, because there is some really silly mythology being passed off as fact.

Treating a room is not rocket science, but it isn't simple either, mostly because there are just so many variables.

Instead of the web I would suggest a handful of books, happy to send a list if you are interested.


----------



## CeDur

wst3 said:


> There are countless threads on the subject here, and on many other forums. Read more than one, read many more than one, because there is some really silly mythology being passed off as fact.
> 
> Treating a room is not rocket science, but it isn't simple either, mostly because there are just so many variables.
> 
> Instead of the web I would suggest a handful of books, happy to send a list if you are interested.


Thanks for the response. I've studied Electrical Engineering, so I have only little to none knowledge regarding acoustics, but I'm catching up. I don't want to follow any rule that says 'place the bass trap there or there' before understanding WHY it should be 'there'. I've read a lot of threads regarding the topic, but people tend to believe in some rules like 'place the monitors close to the front wall, so you can eliminate comb filtering effect' and others are 'place them as far from the wall as possible, to reduce bass build-up' but cannot prove it with any data. So if you can send me the books list, I would really appreciate that, especially those covering physics aspect of the topic.

I've just moved to a house, old house with thick concrete walls and I'm organizing my little home studio here. It is currently my bedroom as well, but I'm able to move furniture somewhere else. I'm not willing to invest in better monitors or anything until I make the room sound right at first. It will be hard, since dimensions are not the best. I have access to my father's carpentry, a lot of spare wood, lots of mineral wool etc., so any acoustic panels etc will be DIY. Unfortunately, the room is almost a square, with quite low ceiling:
W (1): 3,96m
L (2): 4,09m
H: 2,18m

but I'd like to get the best what's possible there.


----------



## wst3

couple quick thoughts...

no where is it cast in concrete that you can not make a good recording in a square room, or for that matter a small room. Check out pictures of some of the early control rooms - they were tiny!

The best, in terms of recordings that translated well, control room I ever worked in was tiny, with an 8 foot ceiling, and barely room for two people. But recordings made there translated well everywhere. I can't explain it.

With EE you'll have little trouble picking this stuff up. Check out books by Philip Newell, Jeff Cooper, and Michael Rettinger. Also check out all the publications as asc.com, Art Noxon is a very bright guy! If you want to explode your head check out all the publications and books by Dr. Peter D'Antonio. If you can find them, papers by Chips Davis are also excellent.

Of the bunch I think Newell's books are probably the best, at least as a starting point. They are well written, and relatively current. Some of the others are old, they are still applicable!

Have fun - you can do this!!

Bill


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

wst3 said:


> f you can find them, papers by Chips Davis are also excellent.



Is that the Mannheim Steamroller Chip Davis?

One of his innovations - I think it was his innovation, at least it was for the time - was recording drums in the middle of the room, rather than in a muffled booth.


----------



## wst3

You are quite correct! While I am sure he was not the first to think of it, he was the first to use it on an album of that stature, especially telling since the Manheim Steamroller albums were often used to show off high end Hi-Fi systems!

However, Chips is not Chip. Chip lives in Omaha (last I heard), Chips is from Lost Wages. Chips was a prominent studio designer in the 1980s through mid 1990s, when people stopped designing studios<G>. He is still quite active, just not in the recording studio space.


----------



## EgM

I try to keep it simple






1 PC, screens(3x) left(22in), center(32in2.5k) and side left(19in)
1 Mac, screens(2x) right(22in) and top(22in)
1 iPad Pro, bottom left

I use one keyboard and mouse to control 'em all using "Synergy" or the open source version now called "Barrier"

I've hacked the slider on the M-Audio 88, and reassigned it to the pitch wheel by cutting the spring, so CC11 to the left, CC1 the right. Best move ever.

Back of the room is a perfect rectangle, 20ft deep by 10ft wide

All the machines are in the basement on the floor below through a routing hole, so no noise whatsoever
They all hang from a rack I made on the top of the ceiling so to minimize long cabling runs.

You will never know what my speaker monitors are because I made them myself, I don't believe in powered monitors you buy in the stores, they always have very very bad noise floor when nothing is actually playing. That's detrimental to my concentration... So I mod my own amps and use the crossovers I want in my speaker enclosures—changing speakers to what I want. I have ZERO noise when nothing is playing and that's so rewarding 
[I was an electronics tech in another life]


----------



## StillLife

Took a couple of years, but I'm getting there. Cable management is next...


----------



## dohm

SyMTiK said:


> Big fan of the color purple
> 
> One of these days I will get some cable wraps for that mess behind the desk...


That looks like a really enjoyable space for creating music. What is make/model of that condenser mic standing there?


----------



## RSK

Nothing crazy.


----------



## Brobdingnagian

RSK said:


> Nothing crazy.


Lovely desk. Custom made?


----------



## AdamKmusic

RSK said:


> Nothing crazy.


except the giant monitors haha


----------



## Jk86

I used an IKEA kitchen worktop and screwed on some adjustable legs for mine and happy with the result!


----------



## RSK

Brobdingnagian said:


> Lovely desk. Custom made?


Indeed. A couple of wooden Gator racks and $100 worth of plywood.


----------



## RSK

AdamKmusic said:


> except the giant monitors haha


Yes, except for those. LOL


----------



## Paulogic

Yes nice desks !!


----------



## Alex Fraser

I’ve no tasty LED lighting to show, but thanks to the Amazon man, the Holy Kontrol Triforce is now complete:


----------



## bill5

I don't know what desk I'll have when and if I finally get one, but I DO know that it will be blonde oak or similar. I hate how you can see every little speck of dust on this mahogany one I have now.


----------



## jbuhler

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> My suggestion:


With all those synths you won't be able to afford to eat, so you might as well claim the kitchen space too.


----------



## el-bo

Alex Fraser said:


> I’ve no tasty LED lighting to show, but thanks to the Amazon man, the Holy Kontrol Triforce is now complete:


Which is the latest addition?


----------



## Bakhtin

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> My suggestion:


For me, I'd get rid of the synths, fill the room full of drums, and, accordingly, don't really need the bathtub ...


----------



## Ivan M.

Didn't feel like tidyng it up for ya  
So the table has small depth, which then allowed me to put the keyboard in front of it and not take too much space. The keyboard stand is just at the right height for comfortable playing, and the cover is made such that it is level with the table behind. This is important to me as I don't use the keyboard that often, and I don't want to strech over it to use the computer kbd and mouse and get shoulder pains or something. This Roland has no knobs above the keys, it's flat both above and below, and that allowed me to make the cover like this


----------



## Alex Fraser

el-bo said:


> Which is the latest addition?


The pads. Which I’m not 100% convinced by. But they were 40 squid, so… 🤷‍♂️


----------



## el-bo

Alex Fraser said:


> The pads. Which I’m not 100% convinced by. But they were 40 squid, so… 🤷‍♂️


Thanks! My interest is more with the keyboard; Specifically, with regard to how easy (or not) it is to pick out various velocities consistently. Also curious how sturdy it is (Thinking about longevity in a travelling rucksack situation).

Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Alex Fraser

el-bo said:


> Thanks! My interest is more with the keyboard; Specifically, with regard to how easy (or not) it is to pick out various velocities consistently. Also curious how sturdy it is (Thinking about longevity in a travelling rucksack situation).
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated


I use the nanokeys mainly as a permanent key switch tool, although I've used them to play on occasion.

As a playable keybed, they're slightly odd. The spacing is unusual and they feel more like computer keys. Velocity response is OK considering the style but they only go as low as 24. Other mini keys are far more playable but I don't think it's what Korg had in mind when they designed 'em.

They're really tough though, would have no issue simply slinging them in a bag. And nothing does glissando better.


----------



## el-bo

Alex Fraser said:


> I use the nanokeys mainly as a permanent key switch tool, although I've used them to play on occasion.
> 
> As a playable keybed, they're slightly odd. The spacing is unusual and they feel more like computer keys. Velocity response is OK considering the style but they only go as low as 24. Other mini keys are far more playable but I don't think it's what Korg had in mind when they designed 'em.
> 
> They're really tough though, would have no issue simply slinging them in a bag. And nothing does glissando better.


Thanks for the response!

I used to own a little Akai LPK25, which wasn't so bad. I now have NI's M32 and an Akai APC Key 25. The NI is too long and bulky for the kind of rucksack I'm thinking of. And while the APC is perfect length-wise, it has a lot of bulk from the buttons etc. The biggest issue with regard to all the above is the depth. The APC would be perfect, but overall it's just a bit too chunky.

That's why I wondered about the Korg. It might still be a contender, but I thing the velocity discrepancies would kill it for me, in the long-term. It's a shame because the APC KEy is more than double the height/thickness.

Thanks, again


----------



## Alex Fraser

el-bo said:


> Thanks for the response!
> 
> I used to own a little Akai LPK25, which wasn't so bad. I now have NI's M32 and an Akai APC Key 25. The NI is too long and bulky for the kind of rucksack I'm thinking of. And while the APC is perfect length-wise, it has a lot of bulk from the buttons etc. The biggest issue with regard to all the above is the depth. The APC would be perfect, but overall it's just a bit too chunky.
> 
> That's why I wondered about the Korg. It might still be a contender, but I thing the velocity discrepancies would kill it for me, in the long-term. It's a shame because the APC KEy is more than double the height/thickness.
> 
> Thanks, again


You’re most welcome. I’m a fan of mini keys actually, and I’ve used most of them (with the m audio 32 due via the Amazon stork imminently..)

Which gives me an idea for a new thread.. 😅


----------



## el-bo

Alex Fraser said:


> You’re most welcome. I’m a fan of mini keys actually, and I’ve used most of them (with the m audio 32 due via the Amazon stork imminently..)
> 
> Which gives me an idea for a new thread.. 😅


Yeah, I'm also a fan of mini-keys. Used a Korg MicroKontrol for many years 

Curious to hear your thoughts on the M-Audio. 

Cheers!


----------



## AndyP

My relax couch workspace. I often sit on the couch and get spontaneous ideas. I then usually do not feel like going over to the studio and then work from here. The Macs in the studio are connected via Ethernet and VEP. So I can do everything from here that I can do in the studio (and watch my favorite shows - which I have to watch multiple times because I don't see anything ).


----------



## Nimrod7

AndyP said:


> My relax couch workspace.


Close that Safari tab with Vi-Control. You won't make any music!
Great space, hope the trashcan is holding well!


----------



## AndyP

Nimrod7 said:


> Close that Safari tab with Vi-Control. You won't make any music!
> Great space, hope the trashcan is holding well!


Yes, the trashcan runs like clockwork and so wonderfully quiet. 12 cores and 64 gb ram are more than enough for a DAW and for composing at all. If it is not enough I can use additional computers via LAN. 

Originally, this was my feel-good place with MacBook Pro, but I have since replaced it with the urn. I like bright friendly rooms to work in and the best ideas come to me while chilling. The Sony boombox has an amazingly good sound, which is why I'm very happy with it. I wouldn't use it for mixing, but it's perfectly adequate for composing.

VI-C is always on in the background, there are so many interesting things happening. Too many deals, new announcements ... it is sometimes very very hard to resist (but its getting easier).


----------



## SyMTiK

dohm said:


> That looks like a really enjoyable space for creating music. What is make/model of that condenser mic standing there?


Thank you!! It is a Warm Audio 251 Tube microphone  Really love it! I have used a Telefunken before and am seriously impressed with how close the Warm Audio comes for a 10th of the price


----------



## Akora

Just a quick question for you guys - as a hobbyist, I'm looking to get a better setup than I have now, which is just a standard office table. I have been looking at those "producer" tables many of you have, which has this under-table shelf for the midi keyboard that you can slide back and forth. If you just were to sit and do office work with that shelf below, does it collide with your legs or just cause annoyance in any way? Can you get one that can slide so far back that you can sit and do office work without colliding with it?

The only alternative I found was to get some IKEA stuff and make my own setup, kinda similar to the one from @from_theashes which I really like, where he has the keyboard separately on a stand which I could then remove if I want to do some office work:



from_theashes said:


> My little setup:



Would appreciate any input on this!


----------



## Paulogic

Well for instance :

The Output Platform desk with tray, is, when installed following the instructions, just high enough
to use the tray for a max 132 cm music keyboard and put your pc keyboard and mouse on the
table top. If you like to sit higher, the tray, even with the nudge in it, will hit your knees.
But the platform comes with adapted wooden blocks, you can install under the "legs" which rises
the desk a few cm's. Then it is, for that is being 1,86 m tall, very nice to have.
But, I had (and sold already) a NI S61 MK2 and want to replace it with a 88 key controller.
Some will fit the tray, some won't. So I measured and measured again and will, probably,
remove the blocks, put my pc keyb and mouse on the tray and place the 88keys on the tabletop.
My mixer will need to move to a small cabinet of something usable, my Mach Mikro and skulpt will just
fit nicely on the tray aswel. Only thing to consider is to change the hight of my chair when playing
music or doing some other work.
I already removed the blocks and when not pulling the tray to full extend, I enjoy the lower position
of my pc keyb and mouse.
Remember the desks from years ago where the typewriter table was somewhat lower then the
regular desk? It is better for you wrists anyway.


----------



## M_Helder

Nothing flashy. 
Somewhat typical home studio setup.


----------



## Paulogic

Is this a Platform ? I look similar, so I'm curious which 88 keyb fits on the tray.
A lot of them will fit length wise, but not in hight - thinking about SL88 Grand but
a mm to high...


----------



## M_Helder

Paulogic said:


> Is this a Platform ? I look similar, so I'm curious which 88 keyb fits on the tray.
> A lot of them will fit length wise, but not in hight - thinking about SL88 Grand but
> a mm to high...



You mean the desk or the controller to the right? The one on the right is indeed the Platform Nano fader from ICON. The table is a custom build, though.

For keys I have CASIO CDP-S100, fits nicely and rather lightweight which was a major consideration for the tray. SL 88 Grand weighs like a tank, so I wouldn’t even dare to put it on that tray


----------



## Paulogic

Thank you.
Hmmm, maybe a good idea to think about a digital piano in stead of the SL.
But thats for another thread.


----------



## Solarsentinel

Kenneth Malm said:


> Just a quick question for you guys - as a hobbyist, I'm looking to get a better setup than I have now, which is just a standard office table. I have been looking at those "producer" tables many of you have, which has this under-table shelf for the midi keyboard that you can slide back and forth. If you just were to sit and do office work with that shelf below, does it collide with your legs or just cause annoyance in any way? Can you get one that can slide so far back that you can sit and do office work without colliding with it?
> 
> The only alternative I found was to get some IKEA stuff and make my own setup, kinda similar to the one from @from_theashes which I really like, where he has the keyboard separately on a stand which I could then remove if I want to do some office work:
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any input on this!


If you want something similar and more budget friendly, i suggest you this:








BEKANT Bureau, blanc, 160x80 cm - IKEA


BEKANT Bureau, blanc, 160x80 cm Ce bureau solide est pensé pour résister à un usage intensif et aux taches de café pendant de nombreuses années. Les câbles restent parfaitement cachés en dessous grâce à une solution de rangement astucieuse.




www.ikea.com





It's an ikea desk which let you adjust the high, and you can put below a K&M stand with any midi/hardware keyboard on it without any kind of annoyance.









K&M 18810 Black


Support de clavier Vis de verrouillage par encliquetage latérales, Distance des bras réglable de 180 à 790 mm, Supporte une charge max. de 80 kg, Poids: 8,5 kg, Hauteur réglable de 600 à 1020 mm, Profondeur: 345 mm, Dimensions assemblé: 1050 x 575...




www.thomann.de





I think it will be perfect for you!


----------



## Alex Fraser

Kenneth Malm said:


> Just a quick question for you guys - as a hobbyist, I'm looking to get a better setup than I have now, which is just a standard office table. I have been looking at those "producer" tables many of you have, which has this under-table shelf for the midi keyboard that you can slide back and forth. If you just were to sit and do office work with that shelf below, does it collide with your legs or just cause annoyance in any way? Can you get one that can slide so far back that you can sit and do office work without colliding with it?
> 
> The only alternative I found was to get some IKEA stuff and make my own setup, kinda similar to the one from @from_theashes which I really like, where he has the keyboard separately on a stand which I could then remove if I want to do some office work:
> 
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any input on this!


I use a "Z" stand with furniture sliders attached to the feet. This way, the stand can slide in and out from under the desk really easily.


----------



## wsimpson

DIY desk using Lumber Liquidator maple butcherblock countertop and steel pipe parts from Lowes. Total cost under $800. Just one of the things I have learned from YouTube during Covid work from home.


----------



## Nicholas

Here it is! :D Monitoring upgrade is coming by the end of the year, after nearly 8 years of rocking the HS8s.


----------



## el-bo




----------



## chillbot

Nicholas said:


> Here it is! :D Monitoring upgrade is coming by the end of the year, after nearly 8 years of rocking the HS8s.


Where's the rest of it? That's a lot of patchbay for what looks like not a lot of gear...?

Nice lookin' setup though.


----------



## OleJoergensen

Alex Fraser said:


> I use a "Z" stand with furniture sliders attached to the feet. This way, the stand can slide in and out from under the desk really easily.


Hello Alex.
Do you have a picture to share…?


----------



## Alex Fraser

OleJoergensen said:


> Hello Alex.
> Do you have a picture to share…?


Sure. It’s a work in progress so please excuse the junk.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Nicholas said:


> Here it is! :D Monitoring upgrade is coming by the end of the year, after nearly 8 years of rocking the HS8s.


Great setup! Is that a Monogram CC? How do you like it?


----------



## Nicholas

chillbot said:


> Where's the rest of it? That's a lot of patchbay for what looks like not a lot of gear...?
> 
> Nice lookin' setup though.


Have some synths/pedals/samplers/stuff on a keyboard rack on one side of the room, and a little modular stuff on the other:








All this stuff goes to the patchbays (plus some more Cubase outputs for effecting signals coming from the daw, etc)


----------



## Nicholas

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Great setup! Is that a Monogram CC? How do you like it?


Thanks! Yes it is indeed. Just to give you some context: I'm living in two worlds right now. One is an electronic music project with a buddy of mine (which does occasionally involve orchestral elements, but most of the time heavily effected and stuff), the other is my media composition career which is just starting to take off. So the Monogram CC is a great way to handle both of these worlds pretty well. That said, the faders are very short. So when I'm working on a longer, orchestra-heavy score (which I did last winter), I'm going to unplug the Maschine (since it's useless when using meter changes anyway), and bring in a custom-built 100mm-fader controller. When I'm writing a lot of orchestral stuff, I feel like I'm missing out on expressiveness with these short faders, especially on Winds and Brass.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Alex Fraser said:


> Sure. It’s a work in progress so please excuse the junk.


I especially like the addition of the sewing machine and wicker basket of paperwork under the desk for quiet moments of reflection 

I have been thinking about the sliding out keyboard solution as well


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Nicholas said:


> Have some synths/pedals/samplers/stuff on a keyboard rack on one side of the room, and a little modular stuff on the other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this stuff goes to the patchbays (plus some more Cubase outputs for effecting signals coming from the daw, etc)


Seems you bought half of what JXL sold from his previous studio setup

Nice rack unit you have there, I certainly would advise against watching @christianhenson Modular Mondays, or you may end up living in the remaining space of that unit permanently 

If you have any space left then...


----------



## Alex Fraser

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> I especially like the addition of the sewing machine and wicker basket of paperwork under the desk for quiet moments of reflection
> 
> I have been thinking about the sliding out keyboard solution as well


A vintage sewing machine, no less. Belonged to my wife’s grandmother. And the paperwork is there so I don’t have to look at it. 😅


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Nicholas said:


> Thanks! Yes it is indeed. Just to give you some context: I'm living in two worlds right now. One is an electronic music project with a buddy of mine (which does occasionally involve orchestral elements, but most of the time heavily effected and stuff), the other is my media composition career which is just starting to take off. So the Monogram CC is a great way to handle both of these worlds pretty well. That said, the faders are very short. So when I'm working on a longer, orchestra-heavy score (which I did last winter), I'm going to unplug the Maschine (since it's useless when using meter changes anyway), and bring in a custom-built 100mm-fader controller. When I'm writing a lot of orchestral stuff, I feel like I'm missing out on expressiveness with these short faders, especially on Winds and Brass.


Thanks for the thoughts! The faders do look quite short (60mm?).


----------



## wsimpson

Nicholas said:


> Here it is! :D Monitoring upgrade is coming by the end of the year, after nearly 8 years of rocking the HS8s.


Great idea to move the second computer monitor to the right. I have two computer monitors side by side and if you want stereo sound from audio monitors you have to sit in the middle and look straight at the seam between the two computer monitors which is pretty silly.


----------



## Loïc D

el-bo said:


>


That’s utterly unprofessional!
A XBox, pfffff


----------



## el-bo

Loïc D said:


> That’s utterly unprofessional!
> A XBox, pfffff


Yeah! Not even an XBoneX


----------



## AdamKmusic

Had a little change up, got rid of the Jasper style stand I had as in hindsight it was way too big & garish for my current room! Got something a little more subtle


----------



## alcorey

AdamKmusic said:


> Had a little change up, got rid of the Jasper style stand I had as in hindsight it was way too big & garish for my current room! Got something a little more subtle


Your link is broken for me


----------



## AdamKmusic

Should be working now 👍


----------



## stevebryson

This happened over the weekend. Previously the three screens were the same size.






That's a 43" Hisense 4K TV. I blame Christian Henson. Though my workflow has noticeably sped up 

And just so you know, if you stand at the desk and turn around you see this.


----------



## Stephen Limbaugh

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> Mine:





New upgrade!! So excited!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Has anybody created a custom under desk stand for their keyboard? I have the usual Z one but need something slightly shorter to make the ergonomics work for me. Wondering if I should try to build one or perhaps buy one of those under desk sliding ones (though may not leave much room for knees).


----------



## tebling

stevebryson said:


> And just so you know, if you stand at the desk and turn around you see this.


That modular :emoji_astonished::emoji_astonished::emoji_astonished:


----------



## Paulogic

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Has anybody created a custom under desk stand for their keyboard? I have the usual Z one but need something slightly shorter to make the ergonomics work for me. Wondering if I should try to build one or perhaps buy one of those under desk sliding ones (though may not leave much room for knees).


I have a friend who bought a Ikea small desk (100 x 40 cm), hight adjustable 2 feet (upsidedown T) and he added some wheels to it. Not the traditional chair wheels but a smaller version of shoppingcart wheels. There are holes in the T feet which suited perfectly. He used fixed wheels, not the rotating kind
but I don't seem to find the correct model anymore. I looks like the Bekant series but smaller.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Paulogic said:


> I have a friend who bought a Ikea small desk (100 x 40 cm), hight adjustable 2 feet (upsidedown T) and he added some wheels to it. Not the traditional chair wheels but a smaller version of shoppingcart wheels. There are holes in the T feet which suited perfectly. He used fixed wheels, not the rotating kind
> but I don't seem to find the correct model anymore. I looks like the Bekant series but smaller.


Sounds perfect if they were still selling that.


----------



## Paulogic

Yes I know, I'm thinking about using the same solution for my new 88 keyb I ordered.
The Casio PX-S3000, will fit the tray of my Platform Desk, but with only a few mm to spare
in hight, I'm a little worried. Or I put it on top and move my mixing desk on a side stand or
I build something similar with a desk like that. I already have a similar desk, from IKEA, not Bekant ,for
my daily work but that one is 120 x 60 cm and I would love a 120 x 40 cm maximum. I even
wouldn't add wheels, I have enough depth for leaving the small form keyboard extracted all
the time.


----------



## jason.d

I added a keyboard slider under my desk from CB2. I like having the space on the desktop but I’ll admit I have to keep my office chair lower so my knees can fit haha.


----------



## Paulogic

Is the tray strong enough? 
At Output they mention that it is possible to lower the tray, but then only 2 screws are left
at each side... Not my idea of strong. Ah, always searching for a good, reliable system but finding
the perfect one, is not easy.


----------



## StefVR

I was thinking and working on a keyboard solution for a lomg time. The problem is always: either the keyboard is too low if its in a drawer under the desk which causes me posture problems working long times or too high and in the way for other work if its on top of the desk.

So my solution is the attached. I modified an electronic desk stand which can be electronically put up and down. Then I attached aluminium profiles and rolls to it. Now if not in use I can roll it deep u der the desk completely out of the way and when I need the master keyboard I pull it and move it up using the remote.


----------



## storyteller

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Has anybody created a custom under desk stand for their keyboard? I have the usual Z one but need something slightly shorter to make the ergonomics work for me. Wondering if I should try to build one or perhaps buy one of those under desk sliding ones (though may not leave much room for knees).


I use a Z Keyboard stand with my SL88 Grand. I wound up buying two pre-fab "shelves" from Home Depot for about $15 total. They were both finished in black. One shelf is 12"x 24". The other is 10"x36". They are attached under the Z stand without any cutting... just drilling the 4x holes to match to the Z-stand machined holes. The 12x24 is sandwiched between the frame and the 10x36. The 10x36 has all four holes. The 12x24 could only fit two holes since I wanted about 5" to 6" of overhang. I was originally going to cut them and mount the shelf on sliders, but I actually like this approach better.


----------



## Paulogic

Nice solution, but a sit/stand desk costs some money, doesn't it?
There exists some computerkeyboard system, which goes under the desk, not on rail but
like with special hinges. 








Under Desk Keyboard Tray - Adjustable | bol.com


Under Desk Keyboard Tray - Adjustable. Ga terug naar kantoor zonder iets te vergeten! Koop Verstelbare steun Startech KBTRAYADJ en uw collega's zullen...




www.bol.com




If this would exist for piano key's... would be great.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

StefVR said:


> I was thinking and working on a keyboard solution for a lomg time. The problem is always: either the keyboard is too low if its in a drawer under the desk which causes me posture problems working long times or too high and in the way for other work if its on top of the desk.
> 
> So my solution is the attached. I modified an electronic desk stand which can be electronically put up and down. Then I attached aluminium profiles and rolls to it. Now if not in use I can roll it deep u der the desk completely out of the way and when I need the master keyboard I pull it and move it up using the remote.


Missing the attachment?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Paulogic said:


> Yes I know, I'm thinking about using the same solution for my new 88 keyb I ordered.
> The Casio PX-S3000, will fit the tray of my Platform Desk, but with only a few mm to spare
> in hight, I'm a little worried. Or I put it on top and move my mixing desk on a side stand or
> I build something similar with a desk like that. I already have a similar desk, from IKEA, not Bekant ,for
> my daily work but that one is 120 x 60 cm and I would love a 120 x 40 cm maximum. I even
> wouldn't add wheels, I have enough depth for leaving the small form keyboard extracted all
> the time.


I also recently got a Casio piano for the minimal height. I prefer a rolling desk / stand for it because I can push it further back under the desk than a sliding tray would be able to if I attached that under my desk. All this makes me just want to go back to a 61 keyboard on top of the desk behind my keyboard and mouse. Was probably the most ergonomic setup.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

jason.d said:


> I added a keyboard slider under my desk from CB2. I like having the space on the desktop but I’ll admit I have to keep my office chair lower so my knees can fit haha.


Yeah that’s my worry re. the knee room.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

storyteller said:


> I use a Z Keyboard stand with my SL88 Grand. I wound up buying two pre-fab "shelves" from Home Depot for about $15 total. They were both finished in black. One shelf is 12"x 24". The other is 10"x36". They are attached under the Z stand without any cutting... just drilling the 4x holes to match to the Z-stand machined holes. The 12x24 is sandwiched between the frame and the 10x36. The 10x36 has all four holes. The 12x24 could only fit two holes since I wanted about 5" to 6" of overhang. I was originally going to cut them and mount the shelf on sliders, but I actually like this approach better.


Interesting - any more pics or a link to the “Z stand”?


----------



## jason.d

Paulogic said:


> Is the tray strong enough?
> At Output they mention that it is possible to lower the tray, but then only 2 screws are left
> at each side... Not my idea of strong. Ah, always searching for a good, reliable system but finding
> the perfect one, is not easy.


Eh, it’s strong enough that I haven’t had any issues with it for about 4 years now, but I don’t feel like I should be playing too roughly on it either. I tried to find the beefiest brackets that I could. Let me see if I can dig up where I got them from.


----------



## jason.d

jason.d said:


> Eh, it’s strong enough that I haven’t had any issues with it for about 4 years now, but I don’t feel like I should be playing too roughly on it either. I tried to find the beefiest brackets that I could. Let me see if I can dig up where I got them from.


Ok looks like the brackets aren’t for sale anymore but I got them on Amazon and the item was called ‘14” keyboard slide - heavy duty steel construction’

Looks like there’s plenty of similar ones on Amazon


----------



## storyteller

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Interesting - any more pics or a link to the “Z stand”?


I'll see about uploading some more pics in a bit. The z-stand is justhttps://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B089ND6BCY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this basic one from Amazon). Raise it, lower it to the height you need for your chair and the keyboard shelf. But it has those four mounting holes that are required to mount the shelves. Add wheels if you want. My desk is glass and sort of floats above the SL88 Grand so I can see straight through to my fader controllers which are placed directly on the SL88 on the optional magnetic plate accessory. I have my Platform M+ on that and an X-Touch Mini directly on the keyboard. The z-stand kind of turned out to be the best of all worlds. The keyboard is low enough to type but not be in the way. The piano is at a good height, sturdy - low enough to feel right, but not so low that a typing keyboard would not fit below. And most importantly - no uncomfortable reaching to type, or play piano. There is even room for resting your palms while typing. So overall, I am really happy with this. Until now, I had never been satisfied with the typing experience while having an 88 key piano at the desk.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

storyteller said:


> I'll see about uploading some more pics in a bit. The z-stand is justhttps://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B089ND6BCY/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (this basic one from Amazon). Raise it, lower it to the height you need for your chair and the keyboard shelf. But it has those four mounting holes that are required to mount the shelves. Add wheels if you want. My desk is glass and sort of floats above the SL88 Grand so I can see straight through to my fader controllers which are placed directly on the SL88 on the optional magnetic plate accessory. I have my Platform M+ on that and an X-Touch Mini directly on the keyboard. The z-stand kind of turned out to be the best of all worlds. The keyboard is low enough to type but not be in the way. The piano is at a good height, sturdy - low enough to feel right, but not so low that a typing keyboard would not fit below. And most importantly - no uncomfortable reaching to type, or play piano. There is even room for resting your palms while typing. So overall, I am really happy with this. Until now, I had never been satisfied with the typing experience while having an 88 key piano at the desk.


Oh nice - I have the same stand right now that I slide under my desk. It's a bit too tall for what I like, but then the keyboard would likely be too low. It's a tough balance. Honestly, I think something like this is probably best - keeps the keys and desktop at the same height and cleverly, has a cover to extend the desktop over the keys when needed:



I'm now thinking of getting something like this https://www.etsy.com/listing/449987250/custom-keyboard-trayreclaim-wood-desk to attach to the bottom of my sit/stand desk which should give me the most flexibility for positioning both the desktop and the keyboard as needed.


----------



## Mystic

StefVR said:


> I was thinking and working on a keyboard solution for a lomg time. The problem is always: either the keyboard is too low if its in a drawer under the desk which causes me posture problems working long times or too high and in the way for other work if its on top of the desk.
> 
> So my solution is the attached. I modified an electronic desk stand which can be electronically put up and down. Then I attached aluminium profiles and rolls to it. Now if not in use I can roll it deep u der the desk completely out of the way and when I need the master keyboard I pull it and move it up using the remote.



This is a really smart idea. I took my tray off because I kept banging my damn knees on it. Right now I have it on a roll away stand but when I'm in the standing position on my desk, I can't play. This would be a good remedy to that situation. Which legs did you end up going with?


----------



## StefVR

Its this one:

Then I cut out a wood plate for the top which it easily attachable by screwing in with m3 or m4 wood screws.

I put a cut so I have max leg freedom when I sit at the keyboard.

Works great. Not cheap but a long term investment as I sit at that desk every day.


----------



## Jack Weaver

StefVR said:


> Its this one:
> 
> Then I cut out a wood plate for the top which it easily attachable by screwing in with m3 or m4 wood screws.
> 
> I put a cut so I have max leg freedom when I sit at the keyboard.
> 
> Works great. Not cheap but a long term investment as I sit at that desk every day.



This is what I use. Half the price. Not quite as deluxe looking but can go down to 23.5" if you want that. 
I have a Doepfer LMK2+ resting on it. On top of the keyboard there's a custom cut piece of glass that's 15"x60" with a cutout for the keys area. The glass top has room for two MIDI controllers, a Roli Seaboard 49, a Kii Three BXT monitor controller, and various environmental controls. 

The K&M stand was $200 and the cut glass was $125. 

Last week the guy who owns the biggest studio in the state with 2 vintage Neves and 3 wall to wall SSL's was in the room raving about how sleek and ergonomic my keyboard setup is. 

.









K&M 18810 Omega Table-Style Keyboard Stand - Black


Height-Adjustable (24-40") Steel Keyboard Stand with Spring-Loaded Locking Screws & Floor Protectors - Black




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I'm contemplating trying to build myself a custom under-the-desk keyboard stand out of 2x4s (maybe 1x4 will be enough?). I know nothing about carpentry so not sure if it will be enough to hold the keyboard or if it'll work, but thinking something like this (with casters underneath).


----------



## Paulogic

CUSTOM Keyboard Trayreclaim Wood Traycomputer Keyboard - Etsy


This Office Furniture item by BeRusticCo has 1697 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hodgenville, KY. Listed on Dec 17, 2022




www.etsy.com





This solution is great, but they don't ship to Belgium, thats a shame.
Hmmm, still thinking what to do...


----------



## Smikes77

Nicholas said:


> Here it is! :D Monitoring upgrade is coming by the end of the year, after nearly 8 years of rocking the HS8s.


Nice!

What is the big touch screen you have there> Is that Metagrid?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Probably the nicest desk I've seen:


----------



## PaulieDC

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Probably the nicest desk I've seen:



whoa


----------



## PaulieDC

stevebryson said:


> This happened over the weekend. Previously the three screens were the same size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a 43" Hisense 4K TV. I blame Christian Henderson. Though my workflow has noticeably sped up
> 
> And just so you know, if you stand at the desk and turn around you see this.


You seriously need to win the award for making the most out of the least space. Amazing. Love it.
And I did ponder the big TV when I saw Christian's new digs also, lol. BTW, no room for the Kleenex on the desk anywhere?


----------



## PaulieDC

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Interesting - any more pics or a link to the “Z stand”?


I did get this one and it's super crazy strong:


But TBH the Pyle looks just as sturdy.


----------



## PaulieDC

M_Helder said:


> ... SL 88 Grand weighs like a tank, so I wouldn’t even dare to put it on that tray


You can say that again. The specs say 48 lbs I think but it feels more like 108, lol. I had to use a Z stand (previous reply above) and just slide it under my old IKEA desk.


----------



## muziksculp

My Music Lab


----------



## LeeThompson

muziksculp said:


> My Music Lab


Your desk looks great
What version/manufacturer made it ?
Or is it custom made ?
Thanks 
Lee


----------



## holywilly

muziksculp said:


> My Music Lab


Ahh…now I understand you are always missing one strings library.  Very nice setup!


----------



## muziksculp

LeeThompson said:


> Your desk looks great
> What version/manufacturer made it ?
> Or is it custom made ?
> Thanks
> Lee


Thanks. 

It's custom made.


----------



## Neutron Star

Not really a desk, but just a digital piano with bits added on to make it in to a kind of desk.........


----------



## erodred

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Has anybody created a custom under desk stand for their keyboard? I have the usual Z one but need something slightly shorter to make the ergonomics work for me. Wondering if I should try to build one or perhaps buy one of those under desk sliding ones (though may not leave much room for knees).


I had a basic Ikea desk and then i got a 1 1/4" piece of plywood cut to size and some drawer sliders. Worked great, except I needed to use the extra piece of wood to raise the desk up a bit to spare my knees from banging into the drawer.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

I bit the bullet and am getting a custom desk made that has the Doepfer LMK2+ built in and sits on a motorized frame that can be raised and lowered. Plus a custom detachable cover that I can put over the keys to bring my computer keyboard / mouse closer to me when not composing.


----------



## gohrev

You won't regret it, @ALittleNightMusic


----------



## Nicholas

Smikes77 said:


> Nice!
> 
> What is the big touch screen you have there> Is that Metagrid?


Sorry for the late reply... it's custom programmed, runs on a mini pc


----------



## [email protected]

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I bit the bullet and am getting a custom desk made that has the Doepfer LMK2+ built in and sits on a motorized frame that can be raised and lowered. Plus a custom detachable cover that I can put over the keys to bring my computer keyboard / mouse closer to me when not composing.



Wow! How much is it gonna be?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

[email protected] said:


> Wow! How much is it gonna be?


Comfortable ergonomics are priceless 😉


----------



## Mystic

What you really need is that @Blakus desk:


----------



## gohrev

I just checked the gent's instagram.. truly a gifted woodworker. Here's another one of his "keyboard embedded desks" - I love the real estate it offers (deep!) and how elegant it looks

His Instagram is https://www.instagram.com/adamchristgau/


----------



## PaulieDC

Neutron Star said:


> Not really a desk, but just a digital piano with bits added on to make it in to a kind of desk.........


Wow, talk about making the best with an extremely minimal working surface, great job! 👍🏼


----------



## PaulieDC

Mystic said:


> What you really need is that @Blakus desk:



I'd be thrilled to have 10% of his talent.


----------



## Audio Birdi

Neutron Star said:


> Not really a desk, but just a digital piano with bits added on to make it in to a kind of desk.........


Cool setup! What speakers are those?


----------



## Neutron Star

Audio Birdi said:


> Cool setup! What speakers are those?


KEF eggs running off a Logitech Z23000 subwoofer. Because they are coaxial mounted tweeters, they give a great accurate sound at close proximity. Sennheiser HD 650 headphones for the ultimate detail though.


----------



## Alex Fraser

I was struck by this video that popped into my feed last night:




Such a different concept to the usual composer setup. Gent has a table on wheels he rolls around the studio between different workstations and instruments depending on the job in hand. Clever.


----------



## justjero

Nicholas said:


> Here it is! :D Monitoring upgrade is coming by the end of the year, after nearly 8 years of rocking the HS8s.


loving the osc template!


----------



## Lo28

StefVR said:


> I was thinking and working on a keyboard solution for a lomg time. The problem is always: either the keyboard is too low if its in a drawer under the desk which causes me posture problems working long times or too high and in the way for other work if its on top of the desk.
> 
> So my solution is the attached. I modified an electronic desk stand which can be electronically put up and down. Then I attached aluminium profiles and rolls to it. Now if not in use I can roll it deep u der the desk completely out of the way and when I need the master keyboard I pull it and move it up using the remote.



I did exactly the same thing! Mounted a MDF board on a Linak desk stand (the brand that is used for the Konig&Meyer 18800 keyboard stand). Since my wooden desk is very thick, I had to use extra low lifting columns to be able to pass the keyboard underneath the desk, then attached MDF blocks with the right height and wheels.
Very happy with the result!
View attachment KeyboardStand.mp4


----------



## hoxclab

Been really busy with my work lately didn't have time to tidy up beforehand.


----------



## emilio_n

hoxclab said:


> Been really busy with my work lately didn't have time to tidy up beforehand.


What a wonderful lamp!


----------



## Paulogic

Perfect sound solution : so much reflection that everything sounds right...


----------



## CeDur

hoxclab said:


> Been really busy with my work lately didn't have time to tidy up beforehand.


It reminds me the days of living in a dorm, where the room had marked out paths to the piano, door and my roommate's guitar amplifier. BTW our neighbours hated us :D


----------



## shponglefan

Built myself a new desk recently to replace my flimsy Ikea desk.

The frame is a V-Flex II motorized sit/stand desk frame. The tops I custom made from a dual layer of maple plywood and trimmed with solid maple. It's heavy, but rock solid.

Next up will be to build a proper monitor stand to match the tabletops. I'm looking at incorporating some rack mounting for audio interface/patchbay/etc.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Earlier this year I invested quite a bit into my future as a composer and it’s been a dream ever since. I’m thinking of getting a bigger keyboard/weighted one at some point. Maybe the hammer 88 pro. But I’ll probably have to take my tray down a notch or two to fit it. This one is only 2 inches high. Anyways, here’s a before and after (I was previously using my wife’s old drafting table for artists and pulling out the drawers and putting random shit under the keyboard until it would stay still hahahaha)


----------



## Kony

Baronvonheadless said:


> Earlier this year I invested quite a bit into my future as a composer and it’s been a dream ever since. I’m thinking of getting a bigger keyboard/weighted one at some point. Maybe the hammer 88 pro. But I’ll probably have to take my tray down a notch or two to fit it. This one is only 2 inches high. Anyways, here’s a before and after (I was previously using my wife’s old drafting table for artists and pulling out the drawers and putting random shit under the keyboard until it would stay still hahahaha)


Looks really good - how do you stop the sustain pedal moving around on the carpet though? Velcro?


----------



## MusicStudent

The desk is not motorized but can be manually adjusted from sitting to full standing height. You can find this desk at Home Depot under the name of Husky Work Benches. The bench comes with two trays but I had to remove one for the height of the keyboard to fit. The 61 width fits perfect in the sliding try and the 88 is on a Z-Piano frame on wheels. Not perfect but I have a very small space for this setup.


----------



## Baronvonheadless

Kony said:


> Looks really good - how do you stop the sustain pedal moving around on the carpet though? Velcro?


Thank you man, unfortunately there's not much to do. This one works better than the old flat style one I had, because its heavier but it still moves a bit. I'll just have to grab it with both feet and position it how I need to if it ever gets too far hahaha. So far so good tho.


----------



## wsimpson

shponglefan said:


> Built myself a new desk recently to replace my flimsy Ikea desk.
> 
> The frame is a V-Flex II motorized sit/stand desk frame. The tops I custom made from a dual layer of maple plywood and trimmed with solid maple. It's heavy, but rock solid.
> 
> Next up will be to build a proper monitor stand to match the tabletops. I'm looking at incorporating some rack mounting for audio interface/patchbay/etc.


Looks beautiful! I did something very similar and while I loved how it looked, I developed neck pain pretty quickly from looking up at the monitors at that height.


----------



## shponglefan

wsimpson said:


> Looks beautiful! I did something very similar and while I loved how it looked, I developed neck pain pretty quickly from looking up at the monitors at that height.


I find they aren't too bad at that height. My eyeline is roughly 1/3 from the top of the monitors. The overall desk height is also slightly lower than a normal desk.

I am debating on what height to build new monitor shelf; I might shave off an inch from the current height, which would drop them slightly lower.


----------



## rnieto

After several months of hard work, the new setup is ready.


----------



## DANIELE

I have a pretty "standard" desk, is 190 cm X 90 cm with a sliding plane after the main desk where I put my S88. I'm becaming pretty uncomfortable with this because to use the main desk plane I have to raise my chair to the maximum and I have to use a feet rest platform where I can pun my feet. When I want to use my keyboard I have to slide out the keyboard plane and I should put my chair at the minimum. This is very workflow breaking.

I cannot put the keyboard on the main desk because I already have three displays, two stereo monitors behind the side displays and many other things between the displays and the chair (keyboard, controllers and so on). If I put the keyboard in that space I will not able to use all of that.

There is another things: I'm actually doing workout every day for 30 minutes per day and I want to extend the time my body is working. I'm working in a office for 8-9 hours a day for 5 days per week and I already bought an elliptical pedal set to move my legs during that time. I'd like to do a similar thing in my studio at home and this is why I'm thinking of an adjustable electric support for my desk. By doing so I can raise the desk at the point where I can work in a standing position and I could use some kind of tapis roulant while I'm doing it.

The problem is that I still can't find a solution for my keyboard. I already seen all of your solutions but I must say I use my workstation for many things and I cannot think to put my keyboard and mouse on a little spot over the S88 keyboard or maybe in front of it. I need space for them and I need them to be in a comfortable position. Is there a solution for this or I'm thinking of something totally unreal?!

To avoid counfusion I try to recap what I need: a good and comfortable solution to use both the S88 keyboard and the m+k. The fitness thing is secondary and I can work on it after I found a good solution.
I'm hoping that using an adjustable electric desk could be helpful for the comfort purpose because I can quickly adjust it to my needs, even if I keep my S88 on a different plane. I fear that the structure could be weak and wobble because of the type of adjustable support you can find out there.


----------



## Minko

rnieto said:


> After several months of hard work, the new setup is ready.


Never seen Genelecs put up that way. With monitor arms?


----------



## Smikes77

rnieto said:


> After several months of hard work, the new setup is ready.


What`s the curved monitor model/size?
Is it clamped to the desk?


----------



## rnieto

Minko said:


> Never seen Genelecs put up that way. With monitor arms?


Yes, I'm using the Genelec 8000-437B VESA adapters and Ergotron LX arms.


----------



## rnieto

Smikes77 said:


> What`s the curved monitor model/size?
> Is it clamped to the desk?


It's a Samsung Ultrawide 49", can't remember the exact model. It's held by an Ergotron HX arm (the white one).


----------



## DANIELE

rnieto said:


> Yes, I'm using the Genelec 8000-437B VESA adapters and Ergotron LX arms.


Holy.....


----------



## Paulogic

Just almost finished the new setup with PX-S1000 on the tray of my Output Platform desk 
and Yamaha mixer on small adapted cabinet. Only a few mm spare in height but works nicely.
Small form factor of this Privia makes using computer kb and mouse still enjoyable.


----------



## Pier

@Paulogic that second picture broke my brain 

It's a reflection with the big knob at the top of the piano, right?


----------



## Paulogic

Yep it is. The shiny material of this Privia makes the knob look weird.
The PX-S is on the tray and I stuck a folding ruler between the volume knob
and the underside of the desk. (see reflection of ruler).
This to show the spare space there is, being about 3 mm. This is more than enough
to slide the tray in or out without having to be too careful.

A pitty I don't use the Skulpt and the Mikro much doh. A bit of lost space for now.
A mixface has been ordered and I'm thinking about selling the unused equipment
and replace it with a small synth or synthkey controller with both wheels.
(Maybe with in a year a Modal Cobalt, small and joystick is also usable instead of wheels)


----------



## PaulieDC

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Comfortable ergonomics are priceless 😉


Nice out.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

rnieto said:


> After several months of hard work, the new setup is ready.


That's very nice, indeed. Like it, I do.


----------



## PaulieDC

Baronvonheadless said:


> Earlier this year I invested quite a bit into my future as a composer and it’s been a dream ever since. I’m thinking of getting a bigger keyboard/weighted one at some point. Maybe the hammer 88 pro. But I’ll probably have to take my tray down a notch or two to fit it. This one is only 2 inches high. Anyways, here’s a before and after (I was previously using my wife’s old drafting table for artists and pulling out the drawers and putting random shit under the keyboard until it would stay still hahahaha)


Nice transformation! Pictures like this are always helpful to look at, to see how other make the best of a smaller space.


----------



## PaulieDC

Baronvonheadless said:


> Thank you man, unfortunately there's not much to do. This one works better than the old flat style one I had, because its heavier but it still moves a bit.* I'll just have to grab it with both feet and position it how I need to if it ever gets too far* hahaha. So far so good tho.


Ah, not just me who has to do that, lol!


----------



## MA-Simon

I always wonder, do you guys actually use rack-stuff? It seems like most of it is no longer "needed", and could be placed elsewere? I mention this because I plan on doing a custom build for my controller desk. I want nice wood and such. You know, not that pressed stuff, but a nice, big, old slab of wood. I always see these desks which have the screens lifted on a ledge, because you need room for those unused racks. But that seems insane, who would do that? You would have to constantly look up. Neckstrain and such. 

Edit: I am 1.74. So maybe I am just to short to use a proper desk.


----------



## PaulieDC

MA-Simon said:


> I always wonder, do you guys actually use rack-stuff? It seems like most of it is no longer "needed", and could be placed elsewere? I mention this because I plan on doing a custom build for my controller desk. I want nice wood and such. You know, not that pressed stuff, but a nice, big, old slab of wood. I always see these desks which have the screens lifted on a ledge, because you need room for those unused racks. But that seems insane, who would do that? You would have to constantly look up. Neckstrain and such.
> 
> Edit: I am 1.74. So maybe I am just to short to use a proper desk.


It just seems like rack-mounted gear at your desk is only necessary if you are going to service any analog recordings with a mic, where you may want one or more nice mic preamps, a couple LA-2A hardware compressors, and at that level maybe an Apollo or RME rackmount audio interface with lots of mic inputs (drums for example). And then you might as well pop on a rack-mounted power distribution unit, Furman or otherwise, etc. I was planning my desk space to allow for at least a 4-space rack area, then I decided, why? At this point in history aren't the modelled or even well-programmed plugins not good enough? "An LA-2A plugin doesn't match the tone of the hardware unit". Yeah, probably not but consider who the current and future audience is, as well as the playback systems our future customers are using (AirPods, not a tube-driven McIntosh gold-contact amp driving Klipsch tower speakers like we had 40 years ago). In the end, if you have a good mix and mastering, does it matter, enough to _matter_ for most of us? I just invested in FabFilter's EQ, Compressors, Limiter and DeEsser... WOW, do they sound GREAT. Works for me! If you are accomplished and have funds to buy what you want, sure, have racks and racks of outboard gear and vintage synths. But Jake Jackson and Christian Henson did a blind-folded reverb shootout and Christian's beloved $16,000 TC6000 got knocked out in the second-to-last round and the Lexicon PCM emerged the winner by him, and the loser to the winner for Jake Jackson. I got that reverb on sale for $239. I get it, that's not a comprehensive test and in the end, Christian loves the TC6000 and was able to afford it. Great. I'm totally stuck on the Random Hall in the Lexicon, I'm happy too.

Do you HAVE to have any rackmount gear? Don't think so, several high-end mix engineers (Andrew Scheps for one... grammies for Adele, Ziggy Marley, Red Hot Chili Peppers) are all *in the box*. All plugins, no outboard gear. Should you rack stuff up if you really like it? Absolutely! At my level, I'm totally wonderfully happy with zero rack gear. My Babyface Pro FS never fails and the one AKG mic I have sounds VERY good going through the RME's pre's. And my soon-to-be finished desk has just what I need and no racks on the floor. Just a small interface and a few controllers. Love it.

OTOH, if you check out Paul Thomson's studio walkthrough and see the myriad of stuff he controls from his desk including video, that man need RACKS and plenty of them. In fact he has a second desk with even more crazy stuff. I think if we have to ask the question and aren't sure, you don't need any. You can always construct a nice wood rack if that changes and custom-build it to slide under your desk or sit on top if it's only a few IU high.

I planned on two sentences, need to run to the store. How did I write a book...


----------



## Baronvonheadless

If I had more $$ & a permanent studio/residence I would certainly have some analogue gear/rack mounted stuff for recording bands. 

At the moment tho, I use a scarlet 18x20 usb interface and my laptop to record bands at my practice space or anywhere else remotely, and I use my home desk/studio for midi/orchestration stuff etc so at the moment I can't unite the two fronts really. So I don't bolt anything in.

But honestly its nice to have the extra space, I view that space as open drawers basically. Storage for stuff I need at arms reach but not full time use. 

Keeping the front of my desk available for notebooks/laptops/small controllers, COFFEE mugs, etc.


----------



## gohrev

@rnieto and @Paulogic while your desks couldn't look more different, I like them both very much. Congratulations and I wish you many happy, creative years behind your beautiful desks.


----------



## Paulogic

gohrev said:


> @rnieto and @Paulogic while your desks couldn't look more different, I like them both very much. Congratulations and I wish you many happy, creative years behind your beautiful desks.


Thanks !

And in answer to the obsolete rack-space : I use it to place my USB hub, Mac Mini, UR-22C, SSD's and
2 led-lamps. 
Ledlamps are Plastic ball/cube, converted from battery to external power with a Walmart. 
This power supply also is connected to the led strip at the back of the monitor and this
results in a calm light pinky atmosphere, although the wall's are painted light orange. LOL


----------



## tebling

Still some cable management to sort out, but I'm loving my new setup - especially the ability to easily transition between sitting and standing.


----------



## easyrider

MA-Simon said:


> I always wonder, do you guys actually use rack-stuff? It seems like most of it is no longer "needed", and could be placed elsewere? I mention this because I plan on doing a custom build for my controller desk. I want nice wood and such. You know, not that pressed stuff, but a nice, big, old slab of wood. I always see these desks which have the screens lifted on a ledge, because you need room for those unused racks. But that seems insane, who would do that? You would have to constantly look up. Neckstrain and such.
> 
> Edit: I am 1.74. So maybe I am just to short to use a proper desk.


I have 16 channels of mic pre in my racks….and some outboard FX and guitar FX….and then I have my computer in a rack….then my Patchbays…..so yes I need racks…I’ve been in the process of moving my desk and upgrading the workspace…I’ll post a pic once finished….


----------



## mikeh-375

This old school bugger has got rid of his paper manuscript at long last. It cost me mind you because I've forked out for a Surface Studio. Oh boy what a transformation, Sibelius with a stylus is amazing and the Surface Studio can go from vertical to a drafting position.


----------



## easyrider

mikeh-375 said:


> This old school bugger has got rid of his paper manuscript at long last. It cost me mind you because I've forked out for a Surface Studio. Oh boy what a transformation, Sibelius with a stylus is amazing and the Surface Studio can go from vertical to a drafting position.


What’s in your racks ?


----------



## mikeh-375

easyrider said:


> What’s in your racks ?


....the floor rack is redundant, old stuff like a TC electronic M3000 reverb, a TC Fireworx and a DAT recorder. The rack top right under the speaker has a Motu 1248 some midi sport, 2 Blackmagic SSD racks plus some unitor 8's. It's all in the DAW these days right?


----------



## easyrider

mikeh-375 said:


> ....the floor rack is redundant, old stuff like a TC electronic M3000 reverb, a TC Fireworx and a DAT recorder. The rack top right under the speaker has a Motu 1248 some midi sport, 2 Blackmagic SSD racks plus some unitor 8's.


Can I see a pic closeup…I’m doing mine and want to see yours 🤓


----------



## mikeh-375

Perv....
Can't you just zoom in?


----------



## easyrider

mikeh-375 said:


> Perv....
> Can't you just zoom in?


I’d prefer it if you took control 😂


----------



## BVMusic

gohrev said:


> While green with envy at some of the beautiful setups displayed in this thread, I am very grateful for the third monitor that I somehow managed to squeeze in.
> 
> In portrait mode, it really makes it easier to work with the Editor (pianoroll) and the many articulations.
> 
> Just a little nook under a slanted roof.. but it’s _my_ little nook


When I see images like these, I say to myself, these studio images are just as inspiring as making music!


----------



## M. vDiva Fabbiani

Here’s my little corner in the living room (my gf isn’t a big fan of it😃). Hopefully I’ll have a proper room in our next house.


----------



## MartinH.

tebling said:


> Still some cable management to sort out, but I'm loving my new setup - especially the ability to easily transition between sitting and standing.


Do you use the wacom for painting too and how does that work ergonomically for you? Which is the Monitor you have the image on if you do?


----------



## gsilbers

Well, after wiating 3 months+ for Buso Audio desk i gave up and asked for a refund. 
The producer XL does look amazing but can't be waiting forever. 

Ill have to continue using my ikea with a DIY keyboard slider and a couple of rack shelves. 


For racks i have Warm audio 1073x2 clone. SSL Fusion w TC finalizer (its bascially a plug inreally), SLA2 amp fro ns10s and the arp 2600 (behringer). For those asking which and why rack gear. 

I tried several outboard gear (eq/comp/limiter/verb/etc) and compared to the plugin versions and the difference wasnt as much compared to all the extra work and space the hwardware needs. Iveknown this since 2005 when i saw the video promo from waves SSL comp and CLA mixing the same song on both a real ssl vs waves w same/similar settings. I cannot find that video anymore. but still, as for heardware... i keep buying, comparing and selling  
I mean, it does help getting a good sound faster but by now all the cables on the floor are giving me nightmares 
At the end Having a streamlined setup i think trumps all that gear and the extra steps. Not to mention recall of course. Some poeple get inspired by the gear. OR it help sell professionalism to client (a very real thing)

I wanted to get the Overstayer Modular chanel which i think woud the the ideal desert island rack gear as its a mic pre, a mixing and mastering channel strip and distortion sfx unit all in one. But that company also took more than 4 months to deliver and asked for a refund :/


----------



## Nimrod7

gsilbers said:


> Well, after wiating 3 months+ for Buso Audio desk i gave up and asked for a refund.
> The producer XL does look amazing but can't be waiting forever.


Check studiodesk.net. Most of them are in stock.


----------



## tebling

MartinH. said:


> Do you use the wacom for painting too and how does that work ergonomically for you? Which is the Monitor you have the image on if you do?


I do create digital art, but it's usually of the procedural kind. I'm terrible at traditional art. But when I do use the Wacom for those rare occasions, I'll use the right hand monitor since it's closest to the tablet.


----------



## gohrev

M. vDiva Fabbiani said:


> Here’s my little corner in the living room (my gf isn’t a big fan of it😃). Hopefully I’ll have a proper room in our next house.
> 
> (snip)


Optimal usage of space!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

I just got my custom-made sit-stand desk from a local carpenter. It's my design, so I knew what to expect, but he went so far beyond that! I'm in awe of people who are *so* good at this kind of thing. Can't wait for Monday now! (excuse the pink curtains and messy studio - I only moved house a couple of weeks back!)


----------



## Anders Wall

dohm said:


> Too funny. I actually do have the lego piano. ha ha! My wife bought it and it now sits on the shelf above the acoustic piano.


…
Samples please.
Nothing fancy just a few dynamic layers, a dozen microphones signals and a couple of round robins…
…



/Anders


----------



## Alex Fraser

mikeh-375 said:


> This old school bugger has got rid of his paper manuscript at long last. It cost me mind you because I've forked out for a Surface Studio. Oh boy what a transformation, Sibelius with a stylus is amazing and the Surface Studio can go from vertical to a drafting position.


Nice. This is the sort of duel workstation idea I'm building towards. I've given up on having the '88 in the "traditional" spot, be it on top or underneath the desk. The ergonomics simply don't work for me.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Update: And here's the idea in progress. Very much a prototype, but the goal is to have a "mouse and keyboard" free area to the left of the main work space. This area is designed for performing, loading patches and light sound editing via Logic's smart controls.

Logic is mainly driven by the iPad here with smart controls doing the heavy lifting for plugin settings, mics etc. Patches and libraries can be loaded in via the iPad. Early days and I'm finding Logic is...ahem...quirky with a couple of arrange windows open. But I'm loving the ergonomics of this. Will upgrade the Keystation to Hammer Pro soon.

Main desk (not pictured) has an M-Audio Oxygen Pro 32 as controller.


----------



## PaulieDC

I posted in this thread about 25 pages ago, I think pre-Covid, and since then almost everything has changed except my desk, couple controllers and main monitor. Still using the decade-old boomerang IKEA desk, and the curve on the left may look restricting, but I don't use the SL88 joysticks and it puts my controllers at a nice reach. I don't need the excessively bright SL88 LCD so Yay thin Apple keyboard, fits great. Anyhoo, here it is (PC and sub are underneath):





This is my corner of our office/craft & sewing room, but it works for me. I literally used a ruler to fit some of this together to fit this way, lol.

=============================
Quick update a few days later: behind the left monitor I have two wedge-shaped foam bass traps stacked vertically in the corner, you can see the top of one in the photo. It was surprising how it brought a sense of clarity when listening through the near-fields, even though there's no port in the rear on them. Our PC monitors sure don't help, trapping sound behind, but if you're stuck in a corner like I am, it may be something to try, https://smile.amazon.com/Panels-Acoustic-Soundproof-Padding-Treatment/dp/B0894KVDM2 (they aren't expensive).


----------



## MA-Simon

PaulieDC said:


> This is my corner of our office/craft & sewing room, but it works for me. I literally used a ruler to fit some of this together to fit this way, lol.


That actually looks like agood idea with the corner. Hm... you are giving me ideas.
However, the pianoroll absolutely needs to be on the right side. This screen setup would mess with my head.


----------



## PaulieDC

MA-Simon said:


> That actually looks like agood idea with the corner. Hm... you are giving me ideas.
> However, the pianoroll absolutely needs to be on the right side. This screen setup would mess with my head.


Actually, you're right! I had the mixer on the right in the front because it's a touchscreen and when I mix that's helpful. The left screen is new so for the photo I tossed the piano roll on there. But then I sat down to try compose and that did NOT work. The piano roll now sits on the right and I leave the mixer up on the left, or an instructional video or whatever. Only when I mix does the mixer go back to he right. There, now we can both sleep tonight.


----------



## LatinXCombo

PaulieDC said:


> This is *my corner of our office/craft & sewing room,* but it works for me. I literally used a ruler to fit some of this together to fit this way, lol.


Nice looking setup! 

But what are the acoustics like in the corner of a room like that?


----------



## PaulieDC

LatinXCombo said:


> Nice looking setup!
> 
> But what are the acoustics like in the corner of a room like that?


Ha! Scroll back up, I JUST added a paragraph talking about that! What timing. 
The tiles on the wall made an enormous different overall, but what I added above explains the bass traps which really helped. Also behind me is a large craft table and small bookcase with cloth storage bins, etc. So while it's an 18' room behind, there are tons of objects breaking up standing waves. When sitting at my mix position, it's surprisingly nice now, and believe me it used to be a horror before the room treatment. That is mandatory in a weird space like mine. Oh, and also the extensive Neumann calibration process is a big part of it. Keeps me from having to measure nodes and anti-nodes and manually trying to EQ the space. Sonarworks would be my choice if the Neumanns didn't come with a solution.

This shot shows it a little better... I have the acoustic tiles on the left also. That really helps minimize corner problems:





BTW, under the speakers are 4" tall yoga blocks which are dense foam and cost 13 bucks for the pair. I never heard of yoga blocks, someone suggested that when I was blabbing about having to spend a ton o' money for acoustic risers. I love cheap hacks that work, lol! In fact, the stands are a slanted shelf leg from IKEA and I bought two wood cutting boards from Amazon and screwed them in place. What's nice it the stands have a locking nut so while they are mounted tight to the desk, I can rotate if necessary. Yay IKEA.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Received my desk today - Doepfer built in and adjustable height so it keeps everything ergonomic. Also had a keyboard cover built for the (majority of) times when I'm just using my computer but don't need the MIDI controller. Best investment in my studio I've made.

If you're in LA, PM for details on how to get one yourself.


----------



## alcorey

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received my desk today - Doepfer built in and adjustable height so it keeps everything ergonomic. Also had a keyboard cover built for the (majority of) times when I'm just using my computer but don't need the MIDI controller. Best investment in my studio I've made.
> 
> If you're in LA, PM for details on how to get one yourself.


Absolutely gorgeous desk and wood - Someone built it for you?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

alcorey said:


> Absolutely gorgeous desk and wood - Someone built it for you?


Yup.


----------



## alcorey

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Yup.


I guess I posted before you added that last line.....If you're in LA......

I'm in northern San Diego County and will be looking for a desk very soon - would like more info

I'll PM you


----------



## muk

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received my desk today - Doepfer built in and adjustable height so it keeps everything ergonomic. Also had a keyboard cover built for the (majority of) times when I'm just using my computer but don't need the MIDI controller. Best investment in my studio I've made.
> 
> If you're in LA, PM for details on how to get one yourself.


Beautiful setup!


----------



## wsimpson

PaulieDC said:


> Ha! Scroll back up, I JUST added a paragraph talking about that! What timing.
> The tiles on the wall made an enormous different overall, but what I added above explains the bass traps which really helped. Also behind me is a large craft table and small bookcase with cloth storage bins, etc. So while it's an 18' room behind, there are tons of objects breaking up standing waves. When sitting at my mix position, it's surprisingly nice now, and believe me it used to be a horror before the room treatment. That is mandatory in a weird space like mine. Oh, and also the extensive Neumann calibration process is a big part of it. Keeps me from having to measure nodes and anti-nodes and manually trying to EQ the space. Sonarworks would be my choice if the Neumanns didn't come with a solution.
> 
> This shot shows it a little better... I have the acoustic tiles on the left also. That really helps minimize corner problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, under the speakers are 4" tall yoga blocks which are dense foam and cost 13 bucks for the pair. I never heard of them, someone suggested that when I was blabbing about having to spend a tom for acoustic risers. I love cheap hacks that work, lol! In fact, the stands are a slanted shelf leg from IKEA and I bought two wood cutting boards from Amazon and screwed them in place. What's nice it the stands have a locking nut so while they are mounted tight to the desk, I can rotate if necessary. Yay IKEA.


I was going to ask about the speaker stands. Those are really cool!


----------



## PaulieDC

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received my desk today - Doepfer built in and adjustable height so it keeps everything ergonomic. Also had a keyboard cover built for the (majority of) times when I'm just using my computer but don't need the MIDI controller. Best investment in my studio I've made.
> 
> If you're in LA, PM for details on how to get one yourself.


Whoa. That is NICE. Almost wanting to pull down my IKEA Hack photos, lol. Love how the control panel is built right into the wood! The way the desk is built the keybed doesn't look like a keybed stuck in a desk, it looks like a totally custom piano. And then the piece to turn it into a desk when needed to me tops it. The finish is gorgeous. I'm glad I can't afford this desk, so it doesn't hit my non-ending wish list. This year anyway, lol! Definitely like your speaker choice, are those the 120's? And you have the stands I almost bough... er... invested in before I found my six-dollar yoga blogs, which don't look all that great even though they work, lol!

THAT's a desk, congrats!


----------



## PaulieDC

wsimpson said:


> I was going to ask about the speaker stands. Those are really cool!


Thanks, I was trying to decide if they were a little too weird! Guess not!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

PaulieDC said:


> Whoa. That is NICE. Almost wanting to pull down my IKEA Hack photos, lol. Love how the control panel is built right into the wood! The way the desk is built the keybed doesn't look like a keybed stuck in a desk, it looks like a totally custom piano. And then the piece to turn it into a desk when needed to me tops it. The finish is gorgeous. I'm glad I can't afford this desk, so it doesn't hit my non-ending wish list. This year anyway, lol! Definitely like your speaker choice, are those the 120's? And you have the stands I almost bough... er... invested in before I found my six-dollar yoga blogs, which don't look all that great even though they work, lol!
> 
> THAT's a desk, congrats!


Thanks! Yes those are KH120s - I’ve enjoyed them for many years (though may be replaced soon).


----------



## gohrev

Added two Philips Hues for some inspirational mood lighting. It can go from sinister green to whorish red and everything in between!






Currently working on a "superhero battle" part for my portfolio, so I went with the old orange+blue you see on every other action movie poster.


----------



## tboston007

Just completed this build. Have been shopping for this design and with a 3 month lead time on most large desks and the high price tag I decided to build it myself.


----------



## OleJoergensen

tboston007 said:


> Just completed this build. Have been shopping for this design and with a 3 month lead time on most large desks and the high price tag I decided to build it myself.


It looks great! Beautiful woodwork.


----------



## gohrev

That looks fantastic, @tboston007


----------



## alcorey

tboston007 said:


> Just completed this build. Have been shopping for this design and with a 3 month lead time on most large desks and the high price tag I decided to build it myself.


Amazing what one can do with a hammer, chisel, handsaw and a bottle of glue! 
Absolutely gorgeous Todd.
IS that pullout holding both your keyboard & mouse and your Playing keyboard? 
Do you have to remove the mouse & keyboard and pull the other keyboard out to play it?

More pics Please???


----------



## tboston007

OleJoergensen said:


> It looks great! Beautiful woodwork.


Really appreciate that!


----------



## tboston007

gohrev said:


> That looks fantastic, @tboston007


Thanks! Appreciate it!!


----------



## tboston007

alcorey said:


> Amazing what one can do with a hammer, chisel, handsaw and a bottle of glue!
> Absolutely gorgeous Todd.
> IS that pullout holding both your keyboard & mouse and your Playing keyboard?
> Do you have to remove the mouse & keyboard and pull the other keyboard out to play it?
> 
> More pics Please???


Hey @alcorey, haha indeed, the chisel is my secret weapon. 
Yes the pullout is on sturdy rails and is 20" deep so my 13" Nektar Panorama P4 fits with the mouse and apple keyboard in front. When typing, editing etc its pulled out about 6" just enough to access keyboard mouse etc. When it's time to play just pull it out to access controller. 

I will post some more pics...


----------



## tboston007

A few more pics.... The materials are Russian Birch A1 12 ply plywood and the trim is White Oak to match the new floors. This desk is the centerpiece for a Dolby Atmos Mix room so having the mastering style lower profile was desirable.


----------



## jonathanparham

tboston007 said:


> A few more pics.... The materials are Russian Birch A1 12 ply plywood and the trim is White Oak to match the new floors. This desk is the centerpiece for a Dolby Atmos Mix room so having the mastering style lower profile was desirable.


exquisite


----------



## gohrev

I was already wondering if it was a coincidence that it matches your floor!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Received my desk today - Doepfer built in and adjustable height so it keeps everything ergonomic. Also had a keyboard cover built for the (majority of) times when I'm just using my computer but don't need the MIDI controller. Best investment in my studio I've made.
> 
> If you're in LA, PM for details on how to get one yourself.


Gosh, I enjoy seeing those LMK units built into wooden desks


----------



## MattO

tebling said:


> Still some cable management to sort out, but I'm loving my new setup - especially the ability to easily transition between sitting and standing.


Hi Tim, what make is this desk?


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well I haven’t been around for the last few months due to the day job taking priority. So as a present to myself after all the longs hours it was time for a studio upgrade and rebuild to this


----------



## walkaschaos




----------



## tebling

MattO said:


> Hi Tim, what make is this desk?


Sound Construction Composer II 88 key, with modifications: 2U racks and additional drawer height options. https://www.soundconstructionsupply.com/product/composer-88-2/


----------



## Soundhound

walkaschaos said:


>


What monitor? 38" curved?


----------



## Soundhound

rnieto said:


> After several months of hard work, the new setup is ready.


Nice! How is it working with the 49"? do you find the need to move your head a lot to see the outer parts of the screen?


----------



## walkaschaos

Soundhound said:


> What monitor? 38" curved?


Dell Ultrasharp 34" curved


----------



## Karmand

I came across this post, enjoyed seeing all the desks. I love looking at gear, studios, creative spaces... I am in the middle of installing but so close to finished. I made two helmholtz resonators - hence the ceiling is not closed up yet, I am making another one for a different position in the back. Fixing up some wire placement and analyzing for 5.1 - it's my studio upgrade for Christmas. I've had this working studio space in my house since 2014 but never had moved into it until now - incredible (stupid of me)



. Nice sounding and very comfy! Cheers!


----------



## Dietz

Karmand said:


> I came across this post, enjoyed seeing all the desks. I love looking at gear, studios, creative spaces... I am in the middle of installing but so close to finished. I made two helmholtz resonators - hence the ceiling is not closed up yet, I am making another one for a different position in the back. Fixing up some wire placement and analyzing for 5.1 - it's my studio upgrade for Christmas. I've had this working studio space in my house since 2014 but never had moved into it until now - incredible (stupid of me)
> 
> 
> 
> . Nice sounding and very comfy! Cheers!


Hey, I _love_ those warm colors in the studio! My acoustic designers didn't, though :-D ... I had to smuggle in some nice red eye-catchers after they had finished their work:


----------



## MA-Simon

Wood got so expensive. Wanted do do a custom table for my setup. But ... it may end up 80% steel and only 20% wood.


----------



## rnieto

Soundhound said:


> Nice! How is it working with the 49"? do you find the need to move your head a lot to see the outer parts of the screen?


Thanks! No, it's like having two screens but without the separation in the middle.


----------



## Soundhound

rnieto said:


> Thanks! No, it's like having two screens but without the separation in the middle.


That’s what i mm hoping for, thanks!


----------



## Soundhound

Anyone using a widescreen with 2160 vertical rather than 1440? I’m getting greedy but some had said you wind up with fonts too small at native resolution, and i’m thinking i want to avoid scaling. And my eyesight isn’t terrible but i do wear progressives and they’re definitely not getting any better.  A mildly new prescription every couple of years seems to be the trend…


----------



## PaulieDC

Soundhound said:


> Anyone using a widescreen with 2160 vertical rather than 1440? I’m getting greedy but some had said you wind up with fonts too small at native resolution, and i’m thinking i want to avoid scaling. And my eyesight isn’t terrible but i do wear progressives and they’re definitely not getting any better.  A mildly new prescription every couple of years seems to be the trend…


Yeah, I’m avoiding the 2160 monitors because they are simply 1080 at high res. I prefer the real estate of 1600 vertical at normal res. I have a 2560x1600 older Dell and love the height. The solution is a 38” curved at 3840x1600. Here’s one:



Dell makes a U3821DW but it never seems to be in stock anywhere. They also make their Alienware version, same 3821 model number.


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks Paulie! So dumb question:1600 gives you more vertical real estate than 1440 i’m assuming…is there a noticeable difference in how big/small things are? if you’ve had any way to compare…

Second question if you could explain the 1080p/2160 thing? are the various vertical resolution measurements of 1440, 1600 and 2160 not directly comparable? 

I do want to stay at native resolution, don’t want to mess with scaling…


----------



## Nimrod7

Soundhound said:


> Anyone using a widescreen with 2160 vertical rather than 1440?


I am using the LG 34WK95U-W.
It's one of the best displays I ever seen.
It's on a workstation for 3D Graphics, I have never experience scaling issues, and I work with a lot of apps. This is on Windows now, but was on MacOS before and same thing.

Personally I can't tolerate low resolution displays, and the ultrawides on the market are a bit low resolution for my taste.


----------



## fabian

robgb said:


> Not mine, but a good idea:



I'm always affraid, of 'sliding piano drawers' (unless is a VERY solid one)...I made a "table" with 4 wheels instead..to be placed under the desk..is not a bad idea if you have a heavy keyboard.


----------



## stevebryson

Soundhound said:


> Anyone using a widescreen with 2160 vertical rather than 1440? I’m getting greedy but some had said you wind up with fonts too small at native resolution, and i’m thinking i want to avoid scaling. And my eyesight isn’t terrible but i do wear progressives and they’re definitely not getting any better.  A mildly new prescription every couple of years seems to be the trend…


I replaced the center of my three monitors with a cheap 4K 43 inch Hisense tv running at native 2160p (posted here) because my logic projects were getting too damn big, and I'm really glad I did. The display is far from perfect but it does the job. I also wear progressives and I have no problem reading text on that big screen - I actually have more difficulty reading text on my new 16" MacBook Pro M1 max. The extra real estate definitely sped up my workflow in the large logic project.


----------



## PaulieDC

Nimrod7 said:


> I am using the LG 34WK95U-W.
> It's one of the best displays I ever seen.
> It's on a workstation for 3D Graphics, I have never experience scaling issues, and I work with a lot of apps. This is on Windows now, but was on MacOS before and same thing.
> 
> Personally I can't tolerate low resolution displays, and the ultrawides on the market are a bit low resolution for my taste.


wow, gorgeous monitor, just looked at the specs.


----------



## PaulieDC

Soundhound said:


> Thanks Paulie! So dumb question:1600 gives you more vertical real estate than 1440 i’m assuming…is there a noticeable difference in how big/small things are? if you’ve had any way to compare…
> 
> Second question if you could explain the 1080p/2160 thing? are the various vertical resolution measurements of 1440, 1600 and 2160 not directly comparable?
> 
> I do want to stay at native resolution, don’t want to mess with scaling…


OK, so if you get a standard 1920x1080 monitor which is probably the most common out there (and is what my laptop and 2nd monitor are), you have that standard resolution which we now refer to as "low" resolution. I'm sure you are familiar with the look and feel and how much real estate you get with a 1920x1080. If you were to get the same monitor in the "4K" version, that means you have twice the number of pixels vertically AND horizontally, 3840x2160. With that monitor you set your DAW in Hi Res mode and you have an unbelievably smooth and gorgeous screen, BUT, you have the same size windows and the same real estate on-screen, it's not like you can see more tracks vertically or more mixer channels horizontally, but WHAT you will see will be gorgeous like an iPhone or iPad. If you were to flip off the Hi Res mode, and use the 3840x2160 natively, your DAW main window would take up 25% of your screen, probably in the top left corner, since it would be only using 1920 pixels wide and 1080 pixels tall. I guess you can figure out how incredibly small all that would be, you'd need a magnifying glass, but WOW you'd see a lot of tracks and channels, lol!

SO, the route I like to go is to stay in standard (low) resolution, which you can call native, and simply get a monitor that's physically taller, so you can have 1600 pixels tall, not 1080. 1440 is the standard but that's not quite enough, I'm so used to my 2560x1600. BUT, my older monitor, being 2560 wide, is not true widescreen, it's more of a 3:2 ratio, more square(ish). The solution? Go for a curved widescreen that is wide enough to show standard res pixels at 3840 wide and 1600 tall. THAT'S a 38" curve monitor. My wife has the Dell 34" curved and it natively fits 1440 pixels tall, but that's not enough for me, I want 1600 tall, so that's why I want the 38" curved at 3840x1600, which is NOT hi-res, probably about 102-107 pixels per inch. As @Nimrod7 said, those are too low-res for his high-level 3D work and that makes perfect sense. But I'm fine with standard res on a physically bigger monitor to get the real estate. Here's a shot of my two monitors (powered off at the moment). The big monitor is my older Dell U3011, a 30" 2560x1600, but not so wide but I love the real estate. To the left is a smaller 22" that I throw the Cubase mixer on... it's simply 1920x1080 and you can see that it's shorter height-wise, which makes sense if it only has 1080 pixels tall where the big one has 1600. Whew! Hope all this makes sense!


----------



## colony nofi

PaulieDC said:


> wow, gorgeous monitor, just looked at the specs.


5k2k is easily the most useful resolution I've used for DAW use.
I have a 40" version (dell) on my work from home rig, and much prefer it to 43" 4k at work, and the 5k x 1440 49" of our presentation studio.
I wanted the 34" at the time I got the 40", but there was a 4 month wait. The Dell was meant to be well out of stock as well, but just happened to find a single demo at a lesser known PC store.


----------



## CSS_SCC

fabian said:


> I'm always affraid, of 'sliding piano drawers' (unless is a VERY solid one)...I made a "table" with 4 wheels instead..to be placed under the desk..is not a bad idea if you have a heavy keyboard.


Looks very nice. In my case I have bought this combination from König & Meyer: 18950 Table-style keyboard stand / 18806 Trolley for Keyboard Stands

They have quite a lot of accessories that you can mix and match. They are more geared towards live gigs and stage but the quality is much better than generic brands. Combined with a desk that's height adjustable it's very comfortable.









Table-style keyboard stand


The world-renowned table-style keyboard stand has been upgraded. With a height adjustment range from 600 - 1000 mm the keyboard stand can now be used while standing or sitting. Adjusting the table…




www.k-m.de












Trolley for Keyboard Stands


„Keep on Rolling“- The unique trolley keeps your keyboard stand on the move. The trolley provides extra mobility on stage, in rehearsal rooms or at home. The trolley is suited for all…




www.k-m.de


----------



## fabian

CSS_SCC said:


> Looks very nice. In my case I have bought this combination from König & Meyer: 18950 Table-style keyboard stand / 18806 Trolley for Keyboard Stands
> 
> They have quite a lot of accessories that you can mix and match. They are more geared towards live gigs and stage but the quality is much better than generic brands. Combined with a desk that's height adjustable it's very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Table-style keyboard stand
> 
> 
> The world-renowned table-style keyboard stand has been upgraded. With a height adjustment range from 600 - 1000 mm the keyboard stand can now be used while standing or sitting. Adjusting the table…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.k-m.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolley for Keyboard Stands
> 
> 
> „Keep on Rolling“- The unique trolley keeps your keyboard stand on the move. The trolley provides extra mobility on stage, in rehearsal rooms or at home. The trolley is suited for all…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.k-m.de


König & Meyer is a very good co. I spent 10 years as a Manager of a musical instruments store, we used to order K & M, partition stands, etc. what I like of my table is, you can move it the way you want (the 4 heavy duty wheels are from amazon.. so I can move the yamaha montage or the big korg where I want, and/or just keep it under the main desk) your KM table is very good. like all KM products.


----------



## CSS_SCC

fabian said:


> König & Meyer is a very good co. I spent 10 years as a Manager of a musical instruments store, we used to order K & M, partition stands, etc. what I like of my table is, you can move it the way you want (the 4 heavy duty wheels are from amazon.. so I can move the yamaha montage or the big korg where I want, and/or just keep it under the main desk) your KM table is very good. like all KM products.


I had another stand before and I have tried to attach wheels to it as it had standard threads on the legs. It was a nightmare to move that stand around even though the wheels on their own were very smooth and solid. That stand was supposedly rated for 100 kg but it wasn't that sturdy compared with the KM. Unfortunatelly I can't have a custom built desk or any kind of permanent studio furniture as I don't own the space. If needed, I can pack/fold everything down on my own and go.


----------



## fabian

CSS_SCC said:


> I had another stand before and I have tried to attach wheels to it as it had standard threads on the legs. It was a nightmare to move that stand around even though the wheels on their own were very smooth and solid. That stand was supposedly rated for 100 kg but it wasn't that sturdy compared with the KM. Unfortunatelly I can't have a custom built desk or any kind of permanent studio furniture as I don't own the space. If needed, I can pack/fold everything down on my own and go.


well the one I made is easy to uninstall..if you move to another place..I have used heavy duty materials, because I'm very careful with my keyboards, maybe too much...but all my instruments are "like" new..even after decades. right now I have a korg M50 over the custom table, is not heavy, but as a kontak VSTi controller, is good enough. the wheels I have installed are for 80 kg "each"..but I'll NOT buy an Steinway yet..


----------



## StefVR

I was not too happy with my arrangement and changed now basically everything. The desk has 2 modes. Normal is like now with the 88 keys keyboard under the desk and if required I can take off the metal piece and electronically lift up the big keyboard.
The big 80 sqm room with 4m high ceiling gives the acoustics esp for the grand piano room to breath but I had to do lots of room treatment to not have it too bright. Mr Panda 🐼 and I like it now


----------



## sebastiaandekwa

StefVR said:


> I was not too happy with my arrangement and changed now basically everything. The desk has 2 modes. Normal is like now with the 88 keys keyboard under the desk and if required I can take off the metal piece and electronically lift up the big keyboard.
> The big 80 sqm room with 4m high ceiling gives the acoustics esp for the grand piano room to breath but I had to do lots of room treatment to not have it too bright. Mr Panda 🐼 and I like it now


Wow! That is truely beautiful. A dream setup!


----------



## Ryan

Hi,
Just before christmas I decided to give it a go and build my own sit/standing desk. I'm not a carpenter nor a great builder, but the outcome got much better then I thought! I just love how I now could decided if I want to stand or sit composing and producing music. The motorized legs for the desk did I get for free. So the whole build was very cheap!! The midi-keyboard tray did also just cost me 17 dollars or something in parts to build.. Love how this new workflow is working out for me composing and producing. Having the analog console in front of me with all the outboard gear right next is very satisfying. The monitor would most likely be changed for a 34" 4k widescreen soon. But the 27" 2k monitor is quit good tho.


----------



## AdamKmusic

I just got a plant, my studio is now
Complete!


----------



## jbuhler

Ryan said:


> Hi,
> Just before christmas I decided to give it a go and build my own sit/standing desk. I'm not a carpenter nor a great builder, but the outcome got much better then I thought! I just love how I now could decided if I want to stand or sit composing and producing music. The motorized legs for the desk did I get for free. So the whole build was very cheap!! The midi-keyboard tray did also just cost me 17 dollars or something in parts to build.. Love how this new workflow is working out for me composing and producing. Having the analog console in front of me with all the outboard gear right next is very satisfying. The monitor would most likely be changed for a 34" 4k widescreen soon. But the 27" 2k monitor is quit good tho.


I love my sit/stand desk. I’ve been thinking about adding a keyboard tray similar to this as well as a substantial shelf below the desk at the back for cords and peripherals. 

What did you use to assemble this tray for $17?

One of the things I really like about the desk is that the standing desk mode makes accessing the back of the desk so much easier. But without a keyboard tray I tend not to use the standing mode as much as I should since it’s a pain to adjust the height on the keyboard stand.


----------



## Ryan

jbuhler said:


> I love my sit/stand desk. I’ve been thinking about adding a keyboard tray similar to this as well as a substantial shelf below the desk at the back for cords and peripherals.
> 
> What did you use to assemble this tray for $17?
> 
> One of the things I really like about the desk is that the standing desk mode makes accessing the back of the desk so much easier. But without a keyboard tray I tend not to use the standing mode as much as I should since it’s a pain to adjust the height on the keyboard stand.



So the rack rails and the angle fittings was $13,45 in parts. The wood was some leftover that I had laying around after building the 2 6U racks on the table. So all in all around $17 for the whole build. The keyboard tray is very stable! So no problem with it at all.

By the way: prices in pictures are in Norwegian kroner (NOK).


----------



## Bear Market

Here's my desk. Apologies for the crap pictures (A: I only have an old iPhone, B: I obviously don't know how to take good photos wih my phone, and C: the room is tiny so it is difficult to find good angles).

I built the desk myself on a pair of heavy-duty sit-stand legs I got at a second hand office furniture place. I believe they can carry something like 250 Kg.


----------



## Mornats

Bear Market said:


> Here's my desk. Apologies for the crap pictures (A: I only have an old iPhone, B: I obviously don't know how to take good photos wih my phone, and C: the room is tiny so it is difficult to find good angles).
> 
> I built the desk myself on a pair of heavy-duty sit-stand legs I got at a second hand office furniture place. I believe they can carry something like 250 Kg.


Love your mini displays underneath the (also impressive) larger ones.


----------



## Bear Market

Mornats said:


> Love your mini displays underneath the (also impressive) larger ones.


Thanks, I’m really happy with the setup. It is a rack mountable dual 8” monitor and I always keep a spectrum analyzer and Tonal Balance Control on it.


----------



## holywilly

Ryan said:


> Hi,
> Just before christmas I decided to give it a go and build my own sit/standing desk. I'm not a carpenter nor a great builder, but the outcome got much better then I thought! I just love how I now could decided if I want to stand or sit composing and producing music. The motorized legs for the desk did I get for free. So the whole build was very cheap!! The midi-keyboard tray did also just cost me 17 dollars or something in parts to build.. Love how this new workflow is working out for me composing and producing. Having the analog console in front of me with all the outboard gear right next is very satisfying. The monitor would most likely be changed for a 34" 4k widescreen soon. But the 27" 2k monitor is quit good tho.


Nice desk, team PSI!


----------



## SyMTiK

Recently just moved to LA, finally got my new setup pretty much squared away. In love with my 49 inch ultrawide. Its a touch excessive hahaha but its super satisfying to look at, and surprisingly comfortable too, the curve on it makes it really natural to look at and you barely notice you are looking at a 4 foot wide monitor


----------



## Garlu

Here it's my setup I have now. Recently changed to this attic, with LOTs of natural light and a terrace. "Homey" feeling... it feels really inspiring and creative! Even on crunch times!  

I might have to add some acoustic treatment tho... at some point!


----------



## muziksculp

Garlu said:


> Here it's my setup I have now. Recently changed to this attic, with LOTs of natural light and a terrace. "Homey" feeling... it feels really inspiring and creative! Even on crunch times!
> 
> I might have to add some acoustic treatment tho... at some point!


Congratulations @Garlu ,

Your new attic studio looks wonderful. Nice natural light, and you have a good amount of space. 

That black couch on the left of the pic will surely come in handy.  

Yes, some acoustic panels would be a good idea to dampen your studio from reflections. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## CT

Man I need a new desk.


----------



## iMovieShout

My little studio space...


Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So,

The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur. 
The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management;
The right one manages Nuendo's Mixing via MixConsoles, UAD Channel and surround controls, and the VST / Plugin controls for the various VEPro servers.

Then, 

Far left screen is used to manage VEPro servers and plugins, and also virtual windows to the VEPro servers and separate Mac which runs ProTools and Video Sync (which displays film or video and sync'ed to Nuendo);
Middle screen for Nuendo Project window;
Right screen for Nuendo MixConsoles;
Top left screen displays the Video Sync feed;
Top Right screen is used as a 2k resolution dumping ground for older plugins, UAD Control, etc.


Also out of shot are the Focal Twin's and Yamaha HS8 subs.


----------



## alcorey

Garlu said:


> Here it's my setup I have now. Recently changed to this attic, with LOTs of natural light and a terrace. "Homey" feeling... it feels really inspiring and creative! Even on crunch times!
> 
> I might have to add some acoustic treatment tho... at some point!


Beautiful desk and setup but when I look at your monitors they seem to be blocked somewhat by your left and right displays (which are gorgeous). I'm wondering if initial waveforms are hitting them and bouncing back toward the rear wall before you even hear them. Any body else feel that might be a problem? I'm curious


----------



## edhamilton

fabian said:


> I'm always affraid, of 'sliding piano drawers' (unless is a VERY solid one)...I made a "table" with 4 wheels instead..to be placed under the desk..is not a bad idea if you have a heavy keyboard.


What did you use for the stand? looks awesome.


----------



## Garlu

muziksculp said:


> Your new attic studio looks wonderful. Nice natural light, and you have a good amount of space.
> 
> That black couch on the left of the pic will surely come in handy.
> 
> Yes, some acoustic panels would be a good idea to dampen your studio from reflections.


Thanks @muziksculp . Absolutely, confort is key, including couches. 
I'll have to start looking into options for the acoustic treatment. Surprisingly, it doesn't have a huge RT response, which is great, but, I am sure adjustments can be made to moderate some reflections.
The surround speakers in the back (not visible in the photos) have a circular bass trap, which serves as speaker stand as well. But all the first reflections need to be taken care of, obviously.



alcorey said:


> Beautiful desk and setup but when I look at your monitors they seem to be blocked somewhat by your left and right displays (which are gorgeous). I'm wondering if initial waveforms are hitting them and bouncing back toward the rear wall before you even hear them. Any body else feel that might be a problem? I'm curious


Thanks!! Interesting! I guess I am attached to the tallest position of the stands, although I could place an extra layer of foam to raise them up 2-3 cm. I have my beloved Genelecs 1030, ear-leveled.
The other option I'd have is trying to low down the desk by 1 cm, closer to the keyboard.

Or... even VESA-mount the visual monitors... Hmmm... I do like the lower part of the screens alignment so, when moving the mouse between screens, they feel completely aligned. 

I tried to take care of ergonomics so it feels "good" when spending there countless hours.


----------



## alcorey

Garlu said:


> Thanks @muziksculp . Absolutely, confort is key, including couches.
> I'll have to start looking into options for the acoustic treatment. Surprisingly, it doesn't have a huge RT response, which is great, but, I am sure adjustments can be made to moderate some reflections.
> The surround speakers in the back (not visible in the photos) have a circular bass trap, which serves as speaker stand as well. But all the first reflections need to be taken care of, obviously.
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Interesting! I guess I am attached to the tallest position of the stands, although I could place an extra layer of foam to raise them up 2-3 cm. I have my beloved Genelecs 1030, ear-leveled.
> The other option I'd have is trying to low down the desk by 1 cm, closer to the keyboard.
> 
> Or... even VESA-mount the visual monitors... Hmmm... I do like the lower part of the screens alignment so, when moving the mouse between screens, they feel completely aligned.
> 
> I tried to take care of ergonomics so it feels "good" when spending there countless hours.


Well I imagine the most important thing is - if the sound you are hearing in this setting suits you and your mixes translate, all is good. Sometimes it's a little difficult to gauge perspective from looking at a photo, so I may be exaggerating what I think I see. Your ears are the final judge, certainly


----------



## iMovieShout

jpb007.uk said:


> My little studio space...
> 
> 
> Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So,
> 
> The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur.
> The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management;
> The right one manages Nuendo's Mixing via MixConsoles, UAD Channel and surround controls, and the VST / Plugin controls for the various VEPro servers.
> 
> Then,
> 
> Far left screen is used to manage VEPro servers and plugins, and also virtual windows to the VEPro servers and separate Mac which runs ProTools and Video Sync (which displays film or video and sync'ed to Nuendo);
> Middle screen for Nuendo Project window;
> Right screen for Nuendo MixConsoles;
> Top left screen displays the Video Sync feed;
> Top Right screen is used as a 2k resolution dumping ground for older plugins, UAD Control, etc.
> 
> 
> Also out of shot are the Focal Twin's and Yamaha HS8 subs.


Addendum:
Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So,

The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur.
The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management;
The right one manages Nuendo's Mixing via MixConsoles, UAD Channel and surround controls, and the VST / Plugin controls for the various VEPro servers.

Then,

Far left screen is used to manage VEPro servers and plugins, and also virtual windows to the VEPro servers and separate Mac which runs ProTools and Video Sync (which displays film or video and sync'ed to Nuendo);
Middle screen for Nuendo Project window;
Right screen for Nuendo MixConsoles;
Top left screen displays the Video Sync feed;
Top Right screen is used as a 2k resolution dumping ground for older plugins, UAD Control, etc.


Also out of shot are the Focal Twin's and Yamaha HS8 subs.


----------



## SupremeFist

We've just moved house and I've set up in the attic as well. Trying not to add anything I don't need...


----------



## DovesGoWest

Minor update, addition of a 15.6” screen below main monitor. Picked it up used for £85 and in perfect boxed condition


----------



## DovesGoWest

Well for those that have asked here is full studio, zaor miza 88 desk, NI S61 mk2, custom pc, behinger x-touch, Kali IN-8, JBL 305p mk 2, Mackie Big Knob passive controller, behinger umc404hd, subzero power conditioner, American audio db display, Samsung 28” uhd monitor, ASUS 15.6 ZenScreen, Govee led lighting, laptop is business, anything else you’d like to know just ask


----------



## Alex Fraser

So many folk rocking the midi keys under the desk solution. 
I'm really struggling to make it work for me. 4 hours+ and it's aches all over.
Maybe I've got short arms..


----------



## chillbot

Alex Fraser said:


> So many folk rocking the midi keys under the desk solution.
> I'm really struggling to make it work for me. 4 hours+ and it's aches all over.


I can't either. Computer keyboard needs priority front and center and proper height.


----------



## chillbot

Alex Fraser said:


> So many folk rocking the midi keys under the desk solution.
> I'm really struggling to make it work for me. 4 hours+ and it's aches all over.


I've probably posted this exact same thing in this exact same thread but the thread is almost 50+ pages, so...

Because I use a massive keyboard workstation my solution was to sink the workstation about 3 inches down into the desk so that the top of the keys are just above the computer keyboard. And because of the ergorests I have that move with your arms/armrests I'm able to play anything on the piano while still fully supported, no strain. Also no sliding moving parts. Yes, it's a custom built desk.. but I think if you were using a smaller piano keyboard and not a giant workstation you'd be able to accomplish something similar. It's the constant battle between computer/piano keyboard and computer/audio monitors that we deal with.






Weird angle I shot the picture... 55" display is almost straight up/down... it looks weirdly angled here.


----------



## Denkii

Not sure if I ever posted it here...the search function won't show anything at least.

Here is a normie's setup that will hopefully make a lot of other normies feel better about their own situation.





That picture is missing a Faderport 8 but my desk isn't clean right now so I don't feel like taking a new picture


----------



## RogiervG

chillbot said:


> I've probably posted this exact same thing in this exact same thread but the thread is almost 50+ pages, so...
> 
> Because I use a massive keyboard workstation my solution was to sink the workstation about 3 inches down into the desk so that the top of the keys are just above the computer keyboard. And because of the ergorests I have that move with your arms/armrests I'm able to play anything on the piano while still fully supported, no strain. Also no sliding moving parts. Yes, it's a custom built desk.. but I think if you were using a smaller piano keyboard and not a giant workstation you'd be able to accomplish something similar. It's the constant battle between computer/piano keyboard and computer/audio monitors that we deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird angle I shot the picture... 55" display is almost straight up/down... it looks weirdly angled here.


Seem hard to reach the keyboard (motif) this way.. with the computer keyboard, streamdeck, lifted mouse pads in front of it. 
Might be the angle.. of the picture


----------



## Alex Fraser

chillbot said:


> It's the constant battle between computer/piano keyboard and computer/audio monitors that we deal with.


Agree, ergonomics being one of the most important things we (don't) talk about on VIC.

I've tried every which way. I'm toying with getting a strip of cheap keys to go on the desktop (a la Blakus) for when I don't need the '88. Which is most of the time..


----------



## chillbot

RogiervG said:


> Might be the angle.. of the picture


I'm really bad at taking pics. The keyboard is not at all hard to reach.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen

Alex Fraser said:


> Agree, ergonomics being one of the most important things we (don't) talk about on VIC.
> 
> I've tried every which way. I'm toying with getting a strip of cheap keys to go on the desktop (a la Blakus) for when I don't need the '88. Which is most of the time..


Ergonomics is super important, but many people don't realize this until it's too late and they've got some injury they can't get rid of.


----------



## Blakus

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Ergonomics is super important, but many people don't realize this until it's too late and they've got some injury they can't get rid of.


I always thought that having a keyboard tray would be the best thing ever. I made sure that it was a core feature of the custom 'sit to stand' desk I had made.






It took me too long to realise that the vertical real estate being taken up by the keyboard and tray was causing all sorts of ergonomic issues, creating back and neck pain. So, two years ago I decided to remove the centerpiece of my setup entirely. I now no longer have a keyboard in the tray at all, instead opting for a very cheap, and very vertically slim controller on top. Similar to @chillbot I guess in that I don't have to reach out or up far at all from my computer keyboard. I've never had any issues since and wish I did it years ago! Without the tray my chair height is no longer compromised, and reaching both my computer and midi keyboard feels much more natural.










Personally, I think the only way that midi keyboards under or in front of a computer keyboard work is if the keybed takes up nearly no vertical space, and is tightly built into the desk itself. Even then, I think I prefer this layout since 90% of my time is spent on the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Yep.

"Romantic" notion of composing: Two hands on the ivories, deep in an inspirational trance. Mood lighting.

Actual reality: Preset mining, DAW click-ery and squinting at CC curves. One handed playing. Three half finished coffee mugs.

Always best to pick a setup for number 2 I think. My 2c.


----------



## CT

I've also settled on the "piano behind computer keyboard" setup. I feel much better sitting for extended periods with that arrangement, although my controller is a bulky stage piano, and not as low-profile as might be ideal. If I have my left arm extended doing a lot of wheel/fader stuff, it can get a bit tiring, but fortunately the breath controller limits how often I do that.

The ergonomics of it all, I think I have down, aside from this uncomfortable chair. Totally lacking style though. I can't wait to properly overhaul things as much as I can to really end up with a space I want to spend lots of time in.


----------



## stonzthro

I completely agree that QWERTY in front of a keyboard is the way to go. I've had 2 different desks with keys under the desk and got rid of both. Most recent was the Output Platform; I chopped 1 1/2" off the bottom and finally whacked off the rack bridge, then just threw it out - for me it looked cool but was just not right. I made my own similar to Ruth Barrett's and it is fantastic! I'll try to remember to post pictures in a few weeks when my life calms down a little.


----------



## PaulieDC

jpb007.uk said:


> My little studio space...
> 
> 
> Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So,
> 
> The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur.
> The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management;
> The right one manages Nuendo's Mixing via MixConsoles, UAD Channel and surround controls, and the VST / Plugin controls for the various VEPro servers.
> 
> Then,
> 
> Far left screen is used to manage VEPro servers and plugins, and also virtual windows to the VEPro servers and separate Mac which runs ProTools and Video Sync (which displays film or video and sync'ed to Nuendo);
> Middle screen for Nuendo Project window;
> Right screen for Nuendo MixConsoles;
> Top left screen displays the Video Sync feed;
> Top Right screen is used as a 2k resolution dumping ground for older plugins, UAD Control, etc.
> 
> 
> Also out of shot are the Focal Twin's and Yamaha HS8 subs.


I'm sorry, this thread is only for music production studios. Pictures of your vacation tour of Mission Control in Houston goes in a different thread.


----------



## Mystic

Blakus said:


> It took me too long to realise that the vertical real estate being taken up by the keyboard and tray was causing all sorts of ergonomic issues, creating back and neck pain. So, two years ago I decided to entirely remove the centerpiece of my setup entirely. I now no longer have a keyboard in the tray at all, instead opting for a very cheap, and very vertically slim controller on top. Similar to @chillbot I guess in that I don't have to reach out or up far at all from my computer keyboard. I've never had any issues since and wish I did it years ago! Without the tray my chair height is no longer compromised, and reaching both my computer and midi keyboard feels much more natural.


I ended up ripping mine off as well and got a roll away stand for my 88 key that I can roll into position when I need it. It helped so much with pretty much everything; especially the longevity of my knees.


----------



## MartinH.

jpb007.uk said:


> My little studio space...
> 
> 
> Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So,
> 
> The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur.
> The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management;
> The right one manages Nuendo's Mixing via MixConsoles, UAD Channel and surround controls, and the VST / Plugin controls for the various VEPro servers.
> 
> Then,
> 
> Far left screen is used to manage VEPro servers and plugins, and also virtual windows to the VEPro servers and separate Mac which runs ProTools and Video Sync (which displays film or video and sync'ed to Nuendo);
> Middle screen for Nuendo Project window;
> Right screen for Nuendo MixConsoles;
> Top left screen displays the Video Sync feed;
> Top Right screen is used as a 2k resolution dumping ground for older plugins, UAD Control, etc.
> 
> 
> Also out of shot are the Focal Twin's and Yamaha HS8 subs.



3 Lindt Easter bunnies? Now you're just showing off.


----------



## Trevor Meier

After seeing some inspiration on this thread, I actually now use my QWERTY keyboard resting on my FP-10 88-key, with a small side table lower down for a trackball. The weighted keyboard has plenty of resistance - the QWERTY keyboard doesn't move at all as I type. This gives me the ideal height for both typing and playing. I move the QWERTY keyboard to the side when not needed, which is often: I have an extensive editing & modulation control setup using a Maschine mk3 and TouchOSC v2.






Here's a couple shots from key-height so you can see the vertical arrangement:










I do wish for a simple, slideable over-the-keys tray for both QWERTY keyboard and mouse, but haven't run across anything like it yet. Perhaps a good mini-business for anyone into acrylics.


----------



## Alex Fraser

I've used an M Audio 88 in the past for the under desk solution - and for a lot of that time, I've used it with just 2/3 of the keybed pulled out from under the desk. This works well enough for basic playing/programming and cuts back on the "stretch."

Seriously considering getting another NI M32 for the desktop for programming etc.
It all helps.


----------



## MartinH.

Trevor Meier said:


> After seeing some inspiration on this thread, I actually now use my QWERTY keyboard resting on my FP-10 88-key, with a small side table lower down for a trackball. The weighted keyboard has plenty of resistance - the QWERTY keyboard doesn't move at all as I type. This gives me the ideal height for both typing and playing. I move the QWERTY keyboard to the side when not needed, which is often: I have an extensive editing & modulation control setup using a Maschine mk3 and TouchOSC v2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple shots from key-height so you can see the vertical arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish for a simple, slideable over-the-keys tray for both QWERTY keyboard and mouse, but haven't run across anything like it yet. Perhaps a good mini-business for anyone into acrylics.



Looks like a pretty good compromise but the angle of the QWERTY keyboard looks problematic to me. I find it more ergonomic when it's almost parallel to the desktop surface.


----------



## Trevor Meier

MartinH. said:


> Looks like a pretty good compromise but the angle of the QWERTY keyboard looks problematic to me. I find it more ergonomic when it's almost parallel to the desktop surface.


The angle is mostly from the QWERTY keyboard itself. The FP10 enclosure is about .5cm higher than the keys. I suppose to get it exact one could glue 5mm worth of felt under the QWERTY keyboard.


----------



## JJP

Hi @chillbot I'm trying to find a picture you posted of your studio. It had armrests and a keyboard sunken into a desk. I swear you posted it multiple times, but I can't find it.


----------



## chillbot

JJP said:


> @chillbot I'm trying to find a picture you posted of your studio. It had armrests and a keyboard sunken into a desk. I swear you posted it multiple times, but I can't find it.


I just posted another pic on the previous page of this thread but if that's not enough I can dig you up some more pics...


----------



## Alex Fraser

chillbot said:


> I just posted another pic on the previous page of this thread but if that's not enough I can dig you up some more pics...


Please don’t. I get into a jealous grump when you post pics of your room.


----------



## Denkii

Blakus said:


>


Sidenote: Even your b roll shots look better than me on my wedding day. Where can I buy the guide to be 5% more like you?


----------



## Lumina Studio

Blakus said:


> I always thought that having a keyboard tray would be the best thing ever. I made sure that it was a core feature of the custom 'sit to stand' desk I had made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me too long to realise that the vertical real estate being taken up by the keyboard and tray was causing all sorts of ergonomic issues, creating back and neck pain. So, two years ago I decided to remove the centerpiece of my setup entirely. I now no longer have a keyboard in the tray at all, instead opting for a very cheap, and very vertically slim controller on top. Similar to @chillbot I guess in that I don't have to reach out or up far at all from my computer keyboard. I've never had any issues since and wish I did it years ago! Without the tray my chair height is no longer compromised, and reaching both my computer and midi keyboard feels much more natural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I think the only way that midi keyboards under or in front of a computer keyboard work is if the keybed takes up nearly no vertical space, and is tightly built into the desk itself. Even then, I think I prefer this layout since 90% of my time is spent on the mouse and keyboard.


I see that you bought HD800. Would like to hear your opinion why did you chose them? and what other options you thought are good?


----------



## rlundv

The simpler the better for me. So thankful for the big screen, no more neck-craning and squinty eyes.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

Blakus said:


> Personally, I think the only way that midi keyboards under or in front of a computer keyboard work is if the keybed takes up nearly no vertical space, and is tightly built into the desk itself.


That’s what I ended up doing with the LMK2+ - the computer keyboard and mouse are slightly further from me but so far as good. I personally like having a weighted 88 key controller (but I’m a pianist).


----------



## jscheel

I ended up putting my monitor on an arm and my 61SL MKIII behind my computer keyboard. When I need to, I have enough room to pull everything forward more. Now if I can just cut out the keyboard tray of my desk......


----------



## PhiBee

In my case, I need to have direct access to my azerty (sorry, I'm french) and my keyboard according to my work: composition or mixing. And all that with the comfort of the position. So, I added something to put my azerty or not. Homemade but functional.
And in addition, with my second azerty (for my iPad or my second mac), I can have it as I want when I need it.


----------



## SupremeFist

Trevor Meier said:


> After seeing some inspiration on this thread, I actually now use my QWERTY keyboard resting on my FP-10 88-key, with a small side table lower down for a trackball. The weighted keyboard has plenty of resistance - the QWERTY keyboard doesn't move at all as I type. This gives me the ideal height for both typing and playing. I move the QWERTY keyboard to the side when not needed, which is often: I have an extensive editing & modulation control setup using a Maschine mk3 and TouchOSC v2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple shots from key-height so you can see the vertical arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish for a simple, slideable over-the-keys tray for both QWERTY keyboard and mouse, but haven't run across anything like it yet. Perhaps a good mini-business for anyone into acrylics.


I also have the FP10, the reason I love it is that it's thin enough front-to-back that I can have it at the same level as my desk, so there's no trouble about where to put my knees. I just use a couple of wrist rests as in this pic and never feel like I'm "reaching over" it.


----------



## Thor

I've been inspired by many desks I've seen and have to share mine. Built it a couple months ago, and have gradually been making it more and more exactly what I want. The base is an Autonomous sit/stand base, and the top is a single sheet of plywood and a single scrap piece of wood I found in my attic and a square aluminum rod to give the keyboard wing extra support. 

After assembling everything I burned it with a butane torch, stained it, and covered it in epoxy. It has a cable management shelf in the back and a hanging cage for the tower. I also have a wireless charger on there, and a few different cable ports to try to keep the cable management as nice as possible (but it's not perfect)

I'm not a carpenter, I'm an artist, so the craftsmanship isn't perfect or "pro" but it looks super unique and accomplishes all of the things I wanted it to do.

I also built my own speaker stands and customized my BCF200 to make it fit in with the other stuff better.


----------



## Thor

Blakus said:


> It took me too long to realise that the vertical real estate being taken up by the keyboard and tray was causing all sorts of ergonomic issues, creating back and neck pain. So, two years ago I decided to remove the centerpiece of my setup entirely. I now no longer have a keyboard in the tray at all, instead opting for a very cheap, and very vertically slim controller on top.


This was part of my concept as well when I built mine. I had the same issues. I discovered that verticality is only good for saving space in the room. But it's bad for the body. If you don't have the space, then you don't have an option, but in my new house I'm fortunate to have more than enough space for pretty much anything. My keyboard tray isn't quite as low as I'd like it, but it still works at the height I have it without causing pain.


----------



## tmhuud

This thread is about "d...esks". Not DESKS. But I too am inspired. Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Thor

Well this how I managed it. I built the desk to put my weighted keyboard "under" it. The keyboard is sitting lower than the overall height of the desk. I didn't like other solutions I could find so I built the desk


----------



## tmhuud

I love all the colors you yungins are coming up with. With L.E.D. (rgb) tech changing all the time its exciting times for that. 

I remember when I tried adding lights (like under keyboards so that I can see cabeling, etc) they were incandescent and added a hum to the audio so that was quickly torn out. We had de-noisers and HUM eliminators, but....


----------



## PaulieDC

This may sound crazy but after I discovered how good the newer Monogram CC modules are, I’m working out a setup in conjunction with the 15-key StreamDeck where I don’t need a QWERTY once tracks are named and template is set up. I have the Apple Magic Potion Extended Wireless Sabre-tooth Bulemic keyboard, so it’s nice and light and I can toss it aside once I have the tune going (finally writing some bloody music!). I think I need one more Essential Keys module and I’ll have the workflow down. I’ll probably shoot a short vid to show how it works, then the forum can tell me what an idiot I am.

I was discussing desk options and how to reduce tension and pain with another member and it got me thinking, for those with an 88-key controller, many of us have a desk or set up a new one, then we fit the stand to make the 88 fit under the desk, or use a drawer. My 88 is barely 27” to the top of the white keys which is too low, and my chair doesn’t lower enough nor should it. I suggest we are doing it backwards: if we are thinking about a new or first desk set up, there are so many desks now with adjustable height legs (in Fact my old IKEA desk I use has them, just a pain to adjust). So the better thing is to get your Z stand or whatever you use to get your 88 to the proper height (white keys 28-30”, whatever is needed to get your forearms to slight aim UP a few degrees… most of us are pointing down, self included). Then lower your height-adjustable desk down to where you need it. I know, this doesn’t address where to put the QWERTY, but that’s another project. I’m thinking for some folks including me, get your piano where you need it and adjust the desk to it. This should help with shoulder/neck/upper back pain. Should being the operative word.


----------



## LudovicVDP

I've built myself a small desk.
It's not a drawer. Nothing slides/opens/closes. Everything is fixed. I've simply put some pad under my keyboard and it's so light anyway that I just slide it according to my needs.
When I don't compose, I push it back and my (oh so dirty!) keyboard and mouse step down.

I'm in a small corner so I'm not centered with my screens and speakers. I try to manage with what I have...


----------



## Zero&One

I've recently moved into my living room, as I basically never use it. So I kept the 3 seat recliner and binned the rest. Need to move my room treatment in this month. But I'm much happier now and I can relax on the sofa mid jams and play Nintendo.
The Keystep can control everything, so it can be detached if not using for 1 shots and I want to do 2 finger playing!


----------



## RSK

Thor said:


> I've been inspired by many desks I've seen and have to share mine. Built it a couple months ago, and have gradually been making it more and more exactly what I want. The base is an Autonomous sit/stand base, and the top is a single sheet of plywood and a single scrap piece of wood I found in my attic and a square aluminum rod to give the keyboard wing extra support.
> 
> After assembling everything I burned it with a butane torch, stained it, and covered it in epoxy. It has a cable management shelf in the back and a hanging cage for the tower. I also have a wireless charger on there, and a few different cable ports to try to keep the cable management as nice as possible (but it's not perfect)
> 
> I'm not a carpenter, I'm an artist, so the craftsmanship isn't perfect or "pro" but it looks super unique and accomplishes all of the things I wanted it to do.
> 
> I also built my own speaker stands and customized my BCF200 to make it fit in with the other stuff better.


Very nice!


----------



## MartinH.

LudovicVDP said:


> I've built myself a small desk.
> It's not a drawer. Nothing slides/opens/closes. Everything is fixed. I've simply put some pad under my keyboard and it's so light anyway that I just slide it according to my needs.
> When I don't compose, I push it back and my (oh so dirty!) keyboard and mouse step down.
> 
> I'm in a small corner so I'm not centered with my screens and speakers. I try to manage with what I have...


Is the color of the LED lighting as orange as it looks in the picture? If so I'd like to know where you bought that light strip because I love that kind of amber colored light.


----------



## Luke W

Most of my work is Finale, so I prefer to have my computer keyboard very close to my midi controller. So I've stayed with an old Yamaha P-60 as a controller because I can place my low profile Apple keyboard directly on it, along with my mouse and audio interface on either side. The P-60 has a center slot for a removable music stand which provides the perfect space for a computer keyboard. No mod wheel is the main bummer, but otherwise this works perfectly for me. It sits on a Z-stand, with an adjustable height standing desk behind it holding the computer monitor, audio monitors, computers and drives.


----------



## LudovicVDP

MartinH. said:


> Is the color of the LED lighting as orange as it looks in the picture? If so I'd like to know where you bought that light strip because I love that kind of amber colored light.











LEDBERG Baguette lumineuse LED, blanc - IKEA Belgique


LEDBERG Baguette lumineuse LED, blanc. N'hésitez pas à être créatif avec votre éclairage ! Cette baguette lumineuse à LED peut être utilisées de nombreuses façons : dans un tiroir, derrière la télévision, près de votre oeuvre d'art préférée ou sous le lit.




www.ikea.com


----------



## eakwarren

Luke W said:


> Most of my work is Finale, so I prefer to have my computer keyboard very close to my midi controller. So I've stayed with an old Yamaha P-60 as a controller because I can place my low profile Apple keyboard directly on it, along with my mouse and audio interface on either side. The P-60 has a center slot for a removable music stand which provides the perfect space for a computer keyboard. No mod wheel is the main bummer, but otherwise this works perfectly for me. It sits on a Z-stand, with an adjustable height standing desk behind it holding the computer monitor, audio monitors, computers and drives.


Nice Metagrid Pro! Since it hasn't been released yet, what's your thoughts of the beta compared to plain old Metagrid? (Not sure if you signed an NDA; if so, I understand a vague response. )


----------



## PaulieDC

LudovicVDP said:


> I've built myself a small desk.
> It's not a drawer. Nothing slides/opens/closes. Everything is fixed. I've simply put some pad under my keyboard and it's so light anyway that I just slide it according to my needs.
> When I don't compose, I push it back and my (oh so dirty!) keyboard and mouse step down.
> 
> I'm in a small corner so I'm not centered with my screens and speakers. I try to manage with what I have...


Good use of a small footprint! 👍🏼


----------



## Luke W

eakwarren said:


> Nice Metagrid Pro! Since it hasn't been released yet, what's your thoughts of the beta compared to plain old Metagrid? (Not sure if you signed an NDA; if so, I understand a vague response. )


I've not used it much for Logic (though it has a Logic grid ready to go), but I've spent a lot of time tweaking a custom Finale grid. A Dorico grid is already installed. For my use, it's a massive improvement in every way from the previous version.


----------



## muziksculp

Having a colored ambience in my studio inspires, and helps me compose.


----------



## alcorey

muziksculp said:


> Having a colored ambience in my studio inspires, and helps me compose.


Those are some big a** nearfields!


----------



## LeeThompson

I'll have a go
Regards
Lee


----------



## Kony

How some home studios look before and after morning coffee


----------



## Leandro Z

Hi everybody! This thread (and community) has always been very inspiring and educational for me.
I've recently mounted my new studio at my new home and I wanted to share it with you  Couldn't be happier! It's sounding amazing and the whole setup (desk, space, etc) is perfect for me!
If anybody wants to ask me anything, feel free. 
Yes, the chair is "crazy" but it's the best thing that ever happened to my back health. I can perfectly play keys and work on it all day without having back pain. I only switch to a normal chair when I've to record some guitars/basses.
Main keyboard is a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Next step would be adding some fader-box for CCs (I've been using a Novation Launchkey till now with faders and encoders).
By the way, I work as a composer/producer for local and international tv series among other things 
Thanks!
L.


----------



## sebastiaandekwa

Leandro Z said:


> Hi everybody! This thread (and community) has always been very inspiring and educational for me.
> I've recently mounted my new studio at my new home and I wanted to share it with you  Couldn't be happier! It's sounding amazing and the whole setup (desk, space, etc) is perfect for me!
> If anybody wants to ask me anything, feel free.
> Yes, the chair is "crazy" but it's the best thing that ever happened to my back health. I can perfectly play keys and work on it all day without having back pain. I only switch to a normal chair when I've to record some guitars/basses.
> Main keyboard is a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Next step would be adding some fader-box for CCs (I've been using a Novation Launchkey till now with faders and encoders).
> By the way, I work as a composer/producer for local and international tv series among other things
> Thanks!
> L.


What an amazing place. What is your chair? I have Rheumatoid Artritis and a desk job requiring much sitting and computering all day. I often have to stop composing from the pain of working with a keyboard and a computer for prolonged periods of time.


----------



## chocobitz825

Seems colored lights are the trend these days.


----------



## Kamil Biedrzycki

I am not a composer and I do not need a master keyboard or 2-3 screens, so I decided to make a very ascetic desk that corresponds to the speaker stands  
Of course, I will boast when I finish everything.


----------



## Paulogic

Better not walk with slippers or barefoot with those stands... gonna hurt your little toe alot
when you hit these... o my god, they can hold a steamloc...


----------



## davidson

Kamil Biedrzycki said:


> I am not a composer and I do not need a master keyboard or 2-3 screens, so I decided to make a very ascetic desk that corresponds to the speaker stands
> Of course, I will boast when I finish everything.


And the winner of this years heaviest desk on earth award goes to...


----------



## Leandro Z

sebastiaandekwa said:


> What an amazing place. What is your chair? I have Rheumatoid Artritis and a desk job requiring much sitting and computering all day. I often have to stop composing from the pain of working with a keyboard and a computer for prolonged periods of time.


Thanks! The chair is an ergonomic chair. The way you sit there makes you, naturally, have a much healthier position. I used to have a very annoying low-back pain that disappeared using this one. Maybe you can find one of this style in your area. Mine is from a local builder, but I have found one in Amazon that is kind of similar. Hope it helps!


----------



## olvra

Leandro Z said:


> Yes, the chair is "crazy"


How do you use the sustain pedal?


----------



## Leandro Z

olvra said:


> How do you use the sustain pedal?


Hello! I can perfectly take one leg out of the chair and take it to the front to use the sustain pedal. Luckily, no issues in that workflow. Hope it was clear and it helps!


----------



## storyteller

olvra said:


> How do you use the sustain pedal?


Haha. I was wondering about this too. I like the chair idea though!


----------



## PaulieDC

LeeThompson said:


> I'll have a go
> Regards
> Lee


Awesome! I thought I was the only one with the left curve in the desktop... makes the controllers on the side more comfortable to reach. 

Is that an IKEA desk? Mine's probably 12 years old or more, they don't make any longer.


----------



## musicboyy

PaulieDC said:


> Awesome! I thought I was the only one with the left curve in the desktop... makes the controllers on the side more comfortable to reach.
> 
> Is that an IKEA desk? Mine's probably 12 years old or more, they don't make any longer.


Nope, not the only one... I have the left curve Ikea desk too!


----------



## PaulieDC

musicboyy said:


> Nope, not the only one... I have the left curve Ikea desk too!


Love it. New group forming on here, vintage "big curve" IKEA desk owners. 

I've changed my layout countless times but here's my Big Curve. I have the extension pieces so I call mine the boomerang, lol (I think the IKEA name was Gallant). Anyhoo, since this shot last fall, I've replaced the MixFace with the Monogram CC system and when that's done and dialed in I can finally post the "here it is" set up that I've been trying to get nailed down for two years, literally. I'm actually going for a setup that doesn't need a QWERTY keyboard once you have track names and other startup stuff. Sounds nuts but I'm almost there.


----------



## chocobitz825

Leandro Z said:


> Hi everybody! This thread (and community) has always been very inspiring and educational for me.
> I've recently mounted my new studio at my new home and I wanted to share it with you  Couldn't be happier! It's sounding amazing and the whole setup (desk, space, etc) is perfect for me!
> If anybody wants to ask me anything, feel free.
> Yes, the chair is "crazy" but it's the best thing that ever happened to my back health. I can perfectly play keys and work on it all day without having back pain. I only switch to a normal chair when I've to record some guitars/basses.
> Main keyboard is a Studiologic SL88 Grand. Next step would be adding some fader-box for CCs (I've been using a Novation Launchkey till now with faders and encoders).
> By the way, I work as a composer/producer for local and international tv series among other things
> Thanks!
> L.


This may be the closest thing to a perfect setup that I’ve seen. For the equipment you have, no space is wasted and everything seems to be in reach with no need for adjustment!


----------



## edhamilton

20 years ago. 
Bought a left curve and a right curve in Ikea "as is" pile for $20 each.
Trim a bit off the center of each .
Don't make me dig up pics back when I still had a VCR and a crt TV on the desk ..... crap i'm old. Here's a vid that gives you a better look at it.
I've had it sitting on stands, legs, racks, - Never found anything that worked better.


----------



## edhamilton

See. I wasn't playing. Time capsule to being a young broke musician.
At the time I had them sitting on damaged ikea kitchen cabinets that racks would fit inside.
Looked great with the doors closed, but was a pain to keep opening the doors so they quickly got chucked to the bin.

I still have those ikea tops in storage. My wife mocks me. By far the best solution I've found.
Always promised myself to have nice walnut version made someday. Still haven't gotten around to it.


----------



## holywilly

edhamilton said:


> 20 years ago.
> Bought a left curve and a right curve in Ikea "as is" pile for $20 each.
> Trim a bit off the center of each .
> Don't make me dig up pics back when I still had a VCR and a crt TV on the desk ..... crap i'm old. Here's a vid that gives you a better look at it.
> I've had it sitting on stands, legs, racks, - Never found anything that worked better.



I LOVE the wall of Amphions!


----------



## edhamilton

holywilly said:


> I LOVE the wall of Amphions!


Anssi (owner of Amphion) was visiting a trade show. Early days for Amphion and the owner literally drove around the US to get them into users hands. Finland to NYC to Vegas To LA. Anssi worked hard for the success they've had.
We used my main room for a photo shoot (there were pics on the amphion site of my room with the 2-18's sitting next to my ATC 150s'.)
And I got to take these three sets to my composing room for the night to test out.
Dug them a lot. I bought the 218s but they didn't end up replace my ATC's though (25's in the composing room). As you can see in the video, I've been on Kii3's for over 5 years now.
Speaker quest. As bad as sample library quest with the bonus of being even way more expensive.


----------



## benwiggy

Some of this equipment isn't essential and should really be removed.


----------



## edhamilton

The cats would appreciate you finding and adding a Right Curve side to add to the desk. More room for toys and treats.



benwiggy said:


> Some of this equipment isn't essential and should really be removed.


----------



## StefVR

Im nearly done now with my studio / apartment.
Biggest problem I had was figuring out a solution for ergonomics. Either the keyboard at the desk was too low so it fits under the desk or the mouse keyboard too far away.

Now the keyboard gets electronically up down and has rolls so I can slide it u der the desk.

The Keyboard trackball and ssl mixer are on a self made slider so I can move it back and forth.

That way I find always a good position.















Room acoustics are great now with treatment plus minor adjustments are done with the Neumann m1 which are saved in one of the 2 subs behind the desk.

This is the curve for correction:


----------



## gohrev

Truly an inspiring space, @StefVR 

Did you do anything special to treat your windows in terms of soundproofing?


----------



## StefVR

No that’s why I had to work a lot on the rest. The ground and the windows are very reflective. I got deflectors and absorbers on every wall and on the roof. Room was very harsh before. Bass is not a big issue in this relative big room.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

StefVR said:


> Now the keyboard gets electronically up down and has rolls so I can slide it u der the desk.


Which keyboard stand is it? Where did you get it?


----------



## StefVR

I build it myself. It’s based on a linnark frame and I put a custom made cut out wood on it and rolls below with Aluminium frames.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

Lo28 said:


> Since my wooden desk is very thick, I had to use extra low lifting columns to be able to pass the keyboard underneath the desk, then attached MDF blocks with the right height and wheels.


Where did you buy the Linak desk stand with the extra low lifting columns?


----------



## Jack Weaver

edhamilton said:


> Anssi (owner of Amphion) was visiting a trade show. Early days for Amphion and the owner literally drove around the US to get them into users hands. Finland to NYC to Vegas To LA. Anssi worked hard for the success they've had.
> We used my main room for a photo shoot (there were pics on the amphion site of my room with the 2-18's sitting next to my ATC 150s'.)
> And I got to take these three sets to my composing room for the night to test out.
> Dug them a lot. I bought the 218s but they didn't end up replace my ATC's though (25's in the composing room). As you can see in the video, I've been on Kii3's for over 5 years now.
> Speaker quest. As bad as sample library quest with the bonus of being even way more expensive.


Yo Ed,

So I have the Kii3 BXT's currently (and for the foreseeable future). Interestingly, I had the ATC 150's, 25's and Amphion 218's at the same time. I ended up spending 90% of the time on the Amphions. Sold all the ATC's - Brad from ATC bent my ear for about an hour on the phone.

Used the Amphions solely for a time. Then I got the basic Kii3's while still having the Amphions. Next I ended up only using the Kii's.

Sold the Amphions _(and some other stuff) - _Anssi bent my ear for about an hour on the phone _-_ and bought the BXT's for the Kii3's.

Honestly, there isn't an earth-shaking difference (modifying words carefully chosen) between the Kii3's and the Kii3 BXT combo. It doesn't feel like a major rap studio subwoofer type of aural experience. But it was kinda like there was more air in the room and the stage was larger and deeper. It really is a dream every day.

.


----------



## Lo28

Ronny D. Ana said:


> Where did you buy the Linak desk stand with the extra low lifting columns?


I contacted the Linak branch in Belgium, they suggested the low lifting columns (type DL60063, which are not mentioned on their website). I see you're from Vienna, they have an office there too. A business number (VAT-account) was required to order from them.


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

Lo28 said:


> I contacted the Linak branch in Belgium, they suggested the low lifting columns (type DL60063, which are not mentioned on their website). I see you're from Vienna, they have an office there too. A business number (VAT-account) was required to order from them.


Thanks four your hint! I have contacted the office in Austria and hope they can help me.


----------



## HCMarkus

I spend as much time working with outside clients as I do scoring, so my setup is a little more open than many. Keys are to the right of the desk, but the mouse is within reach from either position (I got comfortable with left or right handed mousing to avoid hand strain.). I like having both weighted and unweighted controller keyboards on hand. The breath controller is always ready to roll, too!


----------



## Saxer

Cool! And it's kind of stylish to have a Cajon as a stand for drum pads!


----------



## HCMarkus

Saxer said:


> Cool! And it's kind of stylish to have a Cajon as a stand for drum pads!


Just the right height, too!


----------



## Stefcien

Here is my humble basement set up. Currently everything I do is in the box. Nuendo and PT. About to convert to 5.1.


----------



## gohrev

Looks perfect @Stefcien


----------



## easyrider

HCMarkus said:


> I spend as much time working with outside clients as I do scoring, so my setup is a little more open than many. Keys are to the right of the desk, but the mouse is within reach from either position (I got comfortable with left or right handed mousing to avoid hand strain.). I like having both weighted and unweighted controller keyboards on hand. The breath controller is always ready to roll, too!


Nice and Roomy…..👍


----------



## vancomposer

Thanks for sharing all! Always INSPIRING to see other studio desks. 👍

Well mine is definitely a bit odd. I do live and work full time out of my camper van for a couple of years now. Power comes primarily from solar and batteries but I also do hook up to shore power at various home base camp spots that I can use. PC is at the front filled with plenty of good stuff, built this last year based on a AMD Ryzen 5950x with 128GB RAM. You can't see it but I am using a Herman Miller MIRRA office chair. Keyboard is a gutted Fatar Studiologic SL-990.

People ask me about acoustics in here and if it does negatively affect my work. First of all I like working with headphones anyways, Beyerdynamic DT 770 & 880 pro, and in the past years that was good enough for production music libraries and TV documentaries with narration and the music mixed into the background. As for movie score work, I am not at a level where it really matters because its low budget and short films and if it will ever I can always consider renting out a mixing stage somewhere. What is way more important to me these days is just being a HAPPY person and this lifestyle is doing this for me and therefore I believe I write better music. So worth any compromise.


----------



## Alex Fraser

vancomposer said:


> Thanks for sharing all! Always INSPIRING to see other studio desks. 👍
> 
> Well mine is definitely a bit odd. I do live and work full time out of my camper van for a couple of years now. Power comes primarily from solar and batteries but I also do hook up to shore power at various home base camp spots that I can use. PC is at the front filled with plenty of good stuff, built this last year based on a AMD Ryzen 5950x with 128GB RAM. You can't see it but I am using a Herman Miller MIRRA office chair. Keyboard is a gutted Fatar Studiologic SL-990.
> 
> People ask me about acoustics in here and if it does negatively affect my work. First of all I like working with headphones anyways, Beyerdynamic DT 770 & 880 pro, and in the past years that was good enough for production music libraries and TV documentaries with narration and the music mixed into the background. As for movie score work, I am not at a level where it really matters because its low budget and short films and if it will ever I can always consider renting out a mixing stage somewhere. What is way more important to me these days is just being a HAPPY person and this lifestyle is doing this for me and therefore I believe I write better music. So worth any compromise.


I think you won the thread.


----------



## zolhof

vancomposer said:


> Thanks for sharing all! Always INSPIRING to see other studio desks. 👍
> 
> Well mine is definitely a bit odd. I do live and work full time out of my camper van for a couple of years now. Power comes primarily from solar and batteries but I also do hook up to shore power at various home base camp spots that I can use. PC is at the front filled with plenty of good stuff, built this last year based on a AMD Ryzen 5950x with 128GB RAM. You can't see it but I am using a Herman Miller MIRRA office chair. Keyboard is a gutted Fatar Studiologic SL-990.
> 
> People ask me about acoustics in here and if it does negatively affect my work. First of all I like working with headphones anyways, Beyerdynamic DT 770 & 880 pro, and in the past years that was good enough for production music libraries and TV documentaries with narration and the music mixed into the background. As for movie score work, I am not at a level where it really matters because its low budget and short films and if it will ever I can always consider renting out a mixing stage somewhere. What is way more important to me these days is just being a HAPPY person and this lifestyle is doing this for me and therefore I believe I write better music. So worth any compromise.


This is awesome, love your place! I'm addicted to those "living in my car" series and have no idea how I missed your channel, but I'm gonna binge watch the heck out of it hehe


----------



## vancomposer

zolhof said:


> This is awesome, love your place! I'm addicted to those "living in my car" series and have no idea how I missed your channel, but I'm gonna binge watch the heck out of it hehe


Thanks buddy! Yeah we are just a minimal dudes trying to stay out of traffic, parking tickets & trouble. 😁


----------



## Ronny D. Ana

Lo28 said:


> I contacted the Linak branch in Belgium, they suggested the low lifting columns (type DL60063, which are not mentioned on their website). I see you're from Vienna, they have an office there too. A business number (VAT-account) was required to order from them.


I have another questions regarding your keyboard stand:
Which feet did you buy and did you use the Kick & Click top frame or how did you connect the columns to the tabletop?


----------



## MA-Simon

vancomposer said:


> Well mine is definitely a bit odd


Holy shit, that is amazing! Only thing I would be concerned about is heat in the summer. But thats really nice.


----------



## vancomposer

MA-Simon said:


> Holy shit, that is amazing! Only thing I would be concerned about is heat in the summer. But thats really nice.


Glad you like it. Heat can certainly be an issue. Like for example I usually winter camp in Las Vegas but it would be impossible to stay here in the summer with 110+ degrees F without an air condition which I don't have. So it is traveling north to higher altitude or close to the coast. Most of the year it is fine.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Quick ergonomic update.
Mine won't win the beauty awards right now, but investing in a £30 monitor arm from Amazon was one of the best purchases I've made.

Essentialy, I now have two setups. This one, for programming, light production, orchestration etc..






...and this one for when I need the 88 keys. Which isn't as often as you'd think.






The pics lesson the impact this has, but in both cases the middle monitor can be placed in the best position to avoid squinting (too much) at all those tiny GUI controls that developers so love.


----------



## gohrev

Great idea @Alex Fraser


----------



## easyrider

vancomposer said:


> Thanks for sharing all! Always INSPIRING to see other studio desks. 👍
> 
> Well mine is definitely a bit odd. I do live and work full time out of my camper van for a couple of years now. Power comes primarily from solar and batteries but I also do hook up to shore power at various home base camp spots that I can use. PC is at the front filled with plenty of good stuff, built this last year based on a AMD Ryzen 5950x with 128GB RAM. You can't see it but I am using a Herman Miller MIRRA office chair. Keyboard is a gutted Fatar Studiologic SL-990.
> 
> People ask me about acoustics in here and if it does negatively affect my work. First of all I like working with headphones anyways, Beyerdynamic DT 770 & 880 pro, and in the past years that was good enough for production music libraries and TV documentaries with narration and the music mixed into the background. As for movie score work, I am not at a level where it really matters because its low budget and short films and if it will ever I can always consider renting out a mixing stage somewhere. What is way more important to me these days is just being a HAPPY person and this lifestyle is doing this for me and therefore I believe I write better music. So worth any compromise.


Coolest desk yet by a mile!


And a Ryzen 5950x too! ❤️


----------



## PaulieDC

benwiggy said:


> Some of this equipment isn't essential and should really be removed.


Oh definitely. I can see two objects that need to be removed immediately: the consumer PC speakers and the white cardboard box in front of the space heater. Everything else can stay.


----------



## Lo28

Ronny D. Ana said:


> I have another questions regarding your keyboard stand:
> Which feet did you buy and did you use the Kick & Click top frame or how did you connect the columns to the tabletop?


I ordered the Kick&Click fixed (114cm wide) and the DLF00005 feet (51cm long). I had to shorten the top mount and the feet with an iron saw to be able to push the stand deep enough under my desk.










It took some woodworking to make the feet fit over the MDF blocks. I mounted the MDF on standard wheels.


----------



## fakemaxwell

Lo28 said:


> I did exactly the same thing! Mounted a MDF board on a Linak desk stand (the brand that is used for the Konig&Meyer 18800 keyboard stand). Since my wooden desk is very thick, I had to use extra low lifting columns to be able to pass the keyboard underneath the desk, then attached MDF blocks with the right height and wheels.
> Very happy with the result!


What is the height of your Linak desk frame at the lowest setting? Jarvis makes a "low" frame that gets down to 21.9 inches, which while it's easier to get in the US it's not quote low enough for piano.


----------



## Lo28

fakemaxwell said:


> What is the height of your Linak desk frame at the lowest setting? Jarvis makes a "low" frame that gets down to 21.9 inches, which while it's easier to get in the US it's not quote low enough for piano.


I think those Jarvis or standard Linak columns (with a not too thick keyboard on top) could probably fit under a thin desk, glass for example (you can check Linak dimensions here: https://www.linak.com/products/lifting-columns/deskliftsetpack/# ).
But for my extra thick desk I had to use extra low columns that unfortunately were too low to be sitting under, that's why they had to be raised on the MDF blocks.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## vancomposer

easyrider said:


>


Curious why you need two keyboards?


----------



## SupremeFist

easyrider said:


>


Nice SG 🤘🏻


----------



## HCMarkus

vancomposer said:


> Curious why you need two keyboards?


In my case, having weighted piano hammer action + unweighted synth action allows me to control different sounds with different feels. The weighted 88 is for anything piano/electric piano and other sounds where that velocity response is best-suited to the patch. The unweighted action is great for organ (smears are _much_ more fun) and for lead and solo sounds using aftertouch for vibrato. 

The two keyboards help me get the most out of my VIs.


----------



## vancomposer

HCMarkus said:


> In my case, having weighted piano hammer action + unweighted synth action allows me to control different sounds with different feels. The weighted 88 is for anything piano/electric piano and other sounds where that velocity response is best-suited to the patch. The unweighted action is great for organ (smears are _much_ more fun) and for lead and solo sounds using aftertouch for vibrato.
> 
> The two keyboards help me get the most out of my VIs.


That actually makes total sense. 👍🏻


----------



## easyrider

vancomposer said:


> Curious why you need two keyboards?


@HCMarkus nailed it exactly 

In my case, having weighted piano hammer action + unweighted synth action allows me to control different sounds with different feels. The weighted 88 is for anything piano/electric piano and other sounds where that velocity response is best-suited to the patch. The unweighted action is great for organ (smears are _much_ more fun) and for lead and solo sounds using aftertouch for vibrato.

The two keyboards help me get the most out of my VIs.

👍


----------



## StefVR

Also my way of doing it. I spent way too mich time and money trying to find the perfect keyboard but I came to the conlusion to need 2 at least. One for synths and one for piano VI. I ended up for nord piano 5 as 88 master for vi and piano and wave 2 for synths.


----------



## easyrider

Yeah use my Roland F140-R with a PHA-4 Hammer action for piano and etc…

Use my NI S61 MK2 for synths and brass stabs and organs and anything that requires speed and lighter feel.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

easyrider said:


>


Nice setup! What year is that SG?


----------



## easyrider

Jeremy Spencer said:


> Nice setup! What year is that SG?











Gibson.com: SG Standard 2016 T


The new SG Standard 2016 T embodies all the tone, feel, and look of the original rendition of this legendary guitar, all wrapped into a design that remains one of the most versatile guitars ever.




legacy.gibson.com


----------



## giwro

Ok, I’ll play…




I built the monitor stand custom to give me a place to slide the weighted keyboards under… it’s a little easier to see the construction with this photo:




Someday I’ll build a custom desk, but for now this is one of the most comfortable setups I’ve had.


----------



## gohrev

Oh that is _very_ clever @giwro


----------



## Gavin Luke

Couldn’t be happier with my desk. Made by the one and only Monkwood. He is truly a master at his craft.


----------



## SandChannel

Gavin Luke said:


> Couldn’t be happier with my desk. Made by the one and only Monkwood. He is truly a master at his craft.


Your monitor is the size of my wall, but I do love your kit.


----------



## Sergievsky

giwro said:


> Ok, I’ll play…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I built the monitor stand custom to give me a place to slide the weighted keyboards under… it’s a little easier to see the construction with this photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someday I’ll build a custom desk, but for now this is one of the most comfortable setups I’ve had.


When you have to pull out the synth and sequence, where do you put the mouse & kybrd? I was thinking of doing similar, but maybe the keys on top of a rolling 2nd tier…or something.


----------



## giwro

Sergievsky said:


> When you have to pull out the synth and sequence, where do you put the mouse & kybrd? I was thinking of doing similar, but maybe the keys on top of a rolling 2nd tier…or something.


There’s still enough room on top of the desk for the mouse and keys (and also have a keyboard drawer below if I want to pull it closer)


----------



## R. Soul

Apologies for the crappy Photoshop job and for stealing BenG's picture.

Now, does anyone have a setup like this?
What I tried to show here was instead of having the keyboard on top of the desk, and therefore not only having to reach further in, but also further up, you could cut a hole in the desk and lower the MIDI keyboard an inch or two into the desk.

I've seen quite a few desks where the MIDI keys are built in to the desk, but it's always right at the edge, and I'd hate to put my wrists or even elbows on it, when I'm typing.
I realise some people have a wooden cover for the keyboard, when not in use, but that's really not ideal if you are using keyboard/mouse for 2 min. and then MIDI keys for 2 min. back and forth all the time.


----------



## gohrev

Interesting idea, @R. Soul — I need to think about it a bit.


----------



## JJP

R. Soul said:


> Now, does anyone have a setup like this?


Earlier in this thread Chillbot posted a photo.






Show me your d...esk


My little studio space... Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So, The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur. The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management; The right one manages...




vi-control.net


----------



## R. Soul

JJP said:


> Earlier in this thread Chillbot posted a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me your d...esk
> 
> 
> My little studio space... Thanks (Trevor and Odyssey) for the questions. So, The lower screens are both touchscreens running Liine Lemur. The left one provides controls for Nuendo for template and instrument navigation, MIDI and track editing, VST library management; The right one manages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vi-control.net


Yeah, I did see that post.
It made me scratch my head though, cause I see a lot of the MIDI keyboard 'sticking out' vertically. Keys are certainly not close to touching the desk when pressed, which is what I had in mind.

Having given this some more thought though I'm not even sure it's feasible for me.
As you can see when playing MIDI keys, I'm almost touching the qwerty keyboard as is.

I think perhaps the ideal situation for me is perhaps getting a slightly less tall MIDI keyboard, but might not be worth the hassle.


----------



## MartinH.

R. Soul said:


> Having given this some more thought though I'm not even sure it's feasible for me.
> As you can see when playing MIDI keys, I'm almost touching the qwerty keyboard as is.
> 
> I think perhaps the ideal situation for me is perhaps getting a slightly less tall MIDI keyboard, but might not be worth the hassle.


You might want to look into PC keyboards that are flatter. Mine is only about 21mm. No fancy mechanical switches of course. And with a router you could theoretically lower the PC keyboard into the desktop too if you can deal with the lack of flexibility for moving it around.

Doesn't ikea have height adjustable table legs? You could experiment with some boards and those legs to create 3 levels of height like this: 











That way you wouldn't have to commit on the right heights from the start and could tweak it later.

Please excuse the low quality 3D mockup, I hope it still gets the idea across.


----------



## R. Soul

MartinH. said:


> You might want to look into PC keyboards that are flatter. Mine is only about 21mm. No fancy mechanical switches of course. And with a router you could theoretically lower the PC keyboard into the desktop too if you can deal with the lack of flexibility for moving it around.
> 
> Doesn't ikea have height adjustable table legs? You could experiment with some boards and those legs to create 3 levels of height like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you wouldn't have to commit on the right heights from the start and could tweak it later.
> 
> Please excuse the low quality 3D mockup, I hope it still gets the idea across.


Sounds like a good idea. One table for PC keys, one for MIDI keys and one for monitors. 

My PC keys are 47 mm which is considerably taller than yours. I'm guessing yours is the laptop kind? Yeah, not really a big fan of those, but I guess it might be worth looking for something less tall. I do like the back being slightly elevated though, so it's probably difficult finding anything under 35 mm.


----------



## MartinH.

R. Soul said:


> Sounds like a good idea. One table for PC keys, one for MIDI keys and one for monitors.
> 
> My PC keys are 47 mm which is considerably taller than yours. I'm guessing yours is the laptop kind? Yeah, not really a big fan of those, but I guess it might be worth looking for something less tall. I do like the back being slightly elevated though, so it's probably difficult finding anything under 35 mm.


I think my keyboard is a Cherry KC1000. Side profile looks like this: 






It has those fold out thingies to elevate the back, but I never use them. I once read it's actually ergonomically harmful to do that, and to my arms that feels about right, but you may have your preference for a good reason too. There's no one size fits all solution for ergonomics.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

Gavin Luke said:


> Made by the one and only Monkwood.


Monkwood is the best! Really nice guy and super helpful too. Summer 2020 I had few gigs due to COVID so I decided to get my woodworking skills back up and build a desk. Monkwood had posted some "Monkwood DIY" plans on his IG, and I think I watched every video I could find of him to see how he works. He was really cool, gave me advice on the drawer runner hardware, and even posted some pics of my desk when I was done. Anyway, here's my "Monkwood DIY" desk out of cherry and zebrawood:


----------



## JJP

Fred G. Unn said:


> Anyway, here's my "Monkwood DIY" desk out of cherry and zebrawood:


Without any comment on functionality, that's a pretty desk! Nice work!


----------



## AlphaCen

MartinH. said:


> You might want to look into PC keyboards that are flatter. Mine is only about 21mm.


I'm on a Mac, so using Apple keyboard and trackpad in front of Novation Launchkey 49. Can't go flatter than that 

There's plenty of "laptop type" keyboards for PC on Amazon, those are maybe 1cm high.


----------



## Fred G. Unn

JJP said:


> Without any comment on functionality, that's a pretty desk! Nice work!


Thanks! The wall where it needed to go is only 70” so that obviously wasn’t ideal. Center opening is a 3U rack space in case I ever get anything to go in it, and it has the same hidden internal shelf and cable routing that Monkwood uses in his designs.


----------



## MartinH.

AlphaCen said:


> I'm on a Mac, so using Apple keyboard and trackpad in front of Novation Launchkey 49. Can't go flatter than that
> 
> There's plenty of "laptop type" keyboards for PC on Amazon, those are maybe 1cm high.


When I tried the flat apple keyboards many years ago (not sure how they build them right now), I noticed I make _a lot_ more typing errors on them, because the tops of the keys were perfectly flat. Keys need to have some slight curvature so that I know how well I hit a key to instinctively auto-correct for the next key. I only look at the screen while typing and I'm typing pretty fast. On those super flat keyboards I was hitting the wrong keys all the time and it wasn't just a question of getting used to them, the design was less functional to me than the classical PC keyboard key shapes. I did use the thicker white keys and transparent case apple keyboards on a PC for a while over 15 years ago.


----------



## AlphaCen

MartinH. said:


> When I tried the flat apple keyboards many years ago (not sure how they build them right now), I noticed I make _a lot_ more typing errors on them, because the tops of the keys were perfectly flat. Keys need to have some slight curvature so that I know how well I hit a key to instinctively auto-correct for the next key. I only look at the screen while typing and I'm typing pretty fast. On those super flat keyboards I was hitting the wrong keys all the time and it wasn't just a question of getting used to them, the design was less functional to me than the classical PC keyboard key shapes. I did use the thicker white keys and transparent case apple keyboards on a PC for a while over 15 years ago.


Have a look at Logitech MX keyboards. They have slight curvature to the keys and a bit more travel than Apple keyboard, while still being flat.


----------



## Roger Newton

R. Soul said:


> Yeah, I did see that post.
> It made me scratch my head though, cause I see a lot of the MIDI keyboard 'sticking out' vertically. Keys are certainly not close to touching the desk when pressed, which is what I had in mind.
> 
> Having given this some more thought though I'm not even sure it's feasible for me.
> As you can see when playing MIDI keys, I'm almost touching the qwerty keyboard as is.
> 
> I think perhaps the ideal situation for me is perhaps getting a slightly less tall MIDI keyboard, but might not be worth the hassle.


I can't stand having a midi keyboard on a desk. The keys are too far away generally and the whole thing just isn't rigid enough for my taste. One thing I hate more than anything is when a keyboard (meaning the entire unit) moves around while being played.

I have the usual paraphernalia on a desk. iMac, Universal sound unit, MCU Pro ect. Then monitors are on separate stands (Quested V2108s)) so quite heavy. The stands are filled with small glass marbles (not sand) so they don't move.

The keyboard in front of the desk is on it's own separate pro quality stand and does not move around at all (Kawai MP7SE). The stand is lower than the desk slightly. I find it works well.


----------



## R. Soul

Roger Newton said:


> I can't stand having a midi keyboard on a desk. The keys are too far away generally and the whole thing just isn't rigid enough for my taste. One thing I hate more than anything is when a keyboard (meaning the entire unit) moves around while being played.
> 
> I have the usual paraphernalia on a desk. iMac, Universal sound unit, MCU Pro ect. Then monitors are on separate stands (Quested V2108s)) so quite heavy. The stands are filled with small glass marbles (not sand) so they don't move.
> 
> The keyboard in front of the desk is on it's own separate pro quality stand and does not move around at all (Kawai MP7SE). The stand is lower than the desk slightly. I find it works well.


I guess we all work differently. I'm certainly no pianist. 
At the most, I probably play the keys for 15 min. straight, and my MIDI keys is a 49 key Deepmind 12, not a 76 key stage piano.

If I was to estimate I'd say I spend 3/4 on PC keys +mouse and 1/4 on the MIDI keys. In that case, it's pointless making the MIDI keys a high priority. But that's just me - if you play piano for an hour + straight, I'd hate having it placed further in on the desk, as my shoulders would be very sore by then.


----------



## Leo

Five months ago as part of the house renovation, I upgraded my studio and ordered a new table ..
before that it was Ikea with smaller 43'TV display (photo from 2018):





And now little more gear with real 55' monitor with and 24' touch display ...


----------



## chillbot

R. Soul said:


> Yeah, I did see that post.
> It made me scratch my head though, cause I see a lot of the MIDI keyboard 'sticking out' vertically. Keys are certainly not close to touching the desk when pressed, which is what I had in mind.
> 
> Having given this some more thought though I'm not even sure it's feasible for me.
> As you can see when playing MIDI keys, I'm almost touching the qwerty keyboard as is.
> 
> I think perhaps the ideal situation for me is perhaps getting a slightly less tall MIDI keyboard, but might not be worth the hassle.


It's hard to convey this stuff in writing without seeing it for yourself.
My piano keyboard is almost the exact same to the computer keyboard as your image above, maybe a bit lower. The reason the keyboard sticks out a lot vertically out of the desk is because it's a massive workstation. It's offset by me having a fairly large and high computer keyboard, not one of those flat ones.
I wouldn't want it sunk any lower because 1) the computer keyboard would interfere with playing the midi keyboard and 2) there would be no leg room underneath the desk.

Anyway you're thinking in a good direction. Sinking the midi keyboard into the desk behind the computer keyboard is an idea I came up with myself 15+ years ago and custom designed (working with KK Audio), and I happen to think it's brilliant. Anyway it's perfect for me.


----------



## HCMarkus

Roger Newton said:


> I can't stand having a midi keyboard on a desk. The keys are too far away generally and the whole thing just isn't rigid enough for my taste. One thing I hate more than anything is when a keyboard (meaning the entire unit) moves around while being played.


I gigged with an Ultimate Support Apex stand for years... my 88 and 61 would bounce around like crazy. Never seemed to bother me, but I got comments from audience members now and then. OTOH, not nearly as many as the ones who asked me if my Breath Controller was a harmonica.

Z Stands are preferred these days; very solid, not too hard to setup/tear down, and plenty of room for pedals on the floor.

Certainly with you re: controller keyboard on the desk. I can't play with my arms stretched out in front of me and don't want to have to reach over to type. So I go with the 90 degree setup, with both controller and keyboard at optimum level/distance. Plus I can have a client sit beside me without impinging on my performance. Works well for me.


----------



## AndyP

My new mobile setup. 
Right now I'm copying a few libraries to an external SSD that I'll use with the MacBook.
Maximum convenience when I'm on the road, and everything fits in a medium bag.


----------



## Pier

AndyP said:


> My new mobile setup.
> Right now I'm copying a few libraries to an external SSD that I'll use with the MacBook.
> Maximum convenience when I'm on the road, and everything fits in a medium bag.


Why use two midi controllers though?

And you prefer those monitors to using headphones?


----------



## AndyP

Pier said:


> Why use two midi controllers though?
> 
> And you prefer those monitors to using headphones?


I use the Alesis for keyswitches and the knobs for CCs. If I don't have to work with headphones, which I prefer, the small Presonus are great.
If I have the space to set this up is my comfort solution.


----------



## THW

Here is my workspace -- recently moved and it is a work in progress. Up next will be to tackle the corners and see what I can do about the remaining side walls (just put up this treatment tonight). I really wanted a tv in here so I'm hoping it won't impact too much...there is room to slip some treatment behind it (if that's even necessary). The way the room is designed with connecting bathroom I didn't have much choice but to put my desk on the long wall, and that's the most symmetrical placement and most practical. It's a sit stand desk built to fit 88 keys, but after much deliberation I opted for 61...I like the side space for controllers, notepads, etc. I'm using the KRK rokit5 G4s and sonarworks -- I quite like the setup...the KRKs are quite better than the older versions...if I were to upgrade those, honestly I'm not sure what I would upgrade to! I'm also considering a wide screen monitor, but I've been a two monitor guy for so long I'm just not sure if it's for me...we'll see!


----------



## alcorey

THW said:


> Here is my workspace -- recently moved and it is a work in progress. Up next will be to tackle the corners and see what I can do about the remaining side walls (just put up this treatment tonight). I really wanted a tv in here so I'm hoping it won't impact too much...there is room to slip some treatment behind it (if that's even necessary). The way the room is designed with connecting bathroom I didn't have much choice but to put my desk on the long wall, and that's the most symmetrical placement and most practical. It's a sit stand desk built to fit 88 keys, but after much deliberation I opted for 61...I like the side space for controllers, notepads, etc. I'm using the KRK rokit5 G4s and sonarworks -- I quite like the setup...the KRKs are quite better than the older versions...if I were to upgrade those, honestly I'm not sure what I would upgrade to! I'm also considering a wide screen monitor, but I've been a two monitor guy for so long I'm just not sure if it's for me...we'll see!


Nice desk - does it raise?


----------



## THW

alcorey said:


> Nice desk - does it raise?


yes it raises. I probably spend 40% of my time with it raised...I would say I'm increasingly using it in a raised/standing position when writing. I also like it to make little adjustments (I have some settings saved) so I don't get tired of any particular position. I considered doing a knee cutout for the keyboard tray but decided against it so I can switch out keyboards depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## soundmind

THW said:


> yes it raises. I probably spend 40% of my time with it raised...I would say I'm increasingly using it in a raised/standing position when writing. I also like it to make little adjustments (I have some settings saved) so I don't get tired of any particular position. I considered doing a knee cutout for the keyboard tray but decided against it so I can switch out keyboards depending on what I'm doing.


Like the design of the desk. Who is the manufacturer? Or is it custom made?


----------



## THW

soundmind said:


> Like the design of the desk. Who is the manufacturer? Or is it custom made?


It’s custom made. You can find his work at SoundesignStudio on Etsy.


----------



## soundmind

THW said:


> It’s custom made. You can find his work at SoundesignStudio on Etsy.


Thanks THW.


----------



## tmhuud

One day I keep telling myself I'll have the perfect desk. Hasn't happened yet. lol. Here's my second desk WIP. (all Bloodwood)


----------



## timbit2006

THW said:


> It’s custom made. You can find his work at SoundesignStudio on Etsy.


What drew you to the custom desk builder and did you shop around at all?

If there's engineers willing to pay 2000+ dollars on a basic modified desk I think I might just have to start offering my services in that field. That's more than the profit I can get on making live edge tables! Unfortunately I'm Canadian based though so maybe its the California effect that lets him fetch that high of a price.


----------



## THW

timbit2006 said:


> What drew you to the custom desk builder and did you shop around at all?
> 
> If there's engineers willing to pay 2000+ dollars on a basic modified desk I think I might just have to start offering my services in that field. That's more than the profit I can get on making live edge tables! Unfortunately I'm Canadian based though so maybe its the California effect that lets him fetch that high of a price.


I did shop around. I liked that I could customize it to fit my exact needs, pick out the exact hardwood walnut veneer that would be used, and it was just overall a great experience start to finish...to me it's more art than "just a desk". It's well made and came with a high quality base and great cable management...just well thought out overall... plus I liked the aesthetic and didn't think it cost much more than some other desks out there that look like the belong on set for a space movie and in my mind not made out of the same quality material and craftsmanship.


----------



## Aldunate

Hope this helps someone!

I built it the other way around. The tray is for typing.
Its the only way Ive found for piano playing and typing.
I can't stand the MIDI Controller moving. The typing keyboard does move a little bit when its fully open but its the best workflow for me at the moment.

I use K&M Omega Stands.


----------



## novaburst

Aldunate said:


> Hope this helps someone!
> 
> I built it the other way around. The tray is for typing.
> Its the only way Ive found for piano playing and typing.
> I can't stand the MIDI Controller moving. The typing keyboard does move a little bit when its fully open but its the best workflow for me at the moment.
> 
> I use K&M Omega Stands.


I needed to build a sort of pull out and push away tray for my keyboard and track ball works fine, and comfortable even when left out, i purchased the runners from a DIY done some measurements and put it together, the keyboard tray i purchased from Amazon and can also be angled


----------



## jamwerks

noxtenebrae17 said:


> I'm currently building my new custom desk with a built-in Doepfer LMK2+ keyboard inside. I'm about 40% done and should be done within 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I designed the whole thing from the ground up and its been fun (albeit time-consuming) figuring out how to fit the keyboard in. I plan on posting how I built it when I'm done.
> 
> Here's a picture from my sketch-up design file. The insides are made from 3/4" maple plywood (with a frame underneath) and the trim on the outside will be 3/4" solid maple. The legs are black powder-coated steel.


Would anyone have names of people in L.A. who could build such a desk?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic

jamwerks said:


> Would anyone have names of people in L.A. who could build such a desk?


Adam is great - love my desk from him. He’s currently building one for Kris Bowers. https://www.christgaudesign.com/


----------



## Craig Allen

Aldunate said:


> Hope this helps someone!
> 
> I built it the other way around. The tray is for typing.
> Its the only way Ive found for piano playing and typing.
> I can't stand the MIDI Controller moving. The typing keyboard does move a little bit when its fully open but its the best workflow for me at the moment.
> 
> I use K&M Omega Stands.


This is brilliant! Nice work!

Currently, at home, I use an under-desk pullout shelf for typing and mousing. It's high quality and works well. Then my keyboard is on my desk. And I change heights with my chair (optimizing for whichever is priority)

At my work studio, I have an under-desk shelf for my keyboard that moves in and out for usage, and the desk for either my fader controller. I put my typing keyboard to the left on the desk for light usage. Or if not using my MIDI keyboard (like while mixing), I actually place it on top of my keyboard. 

But it always seems like we have one too many needed things, and are compromising something. Your approach works if a centered fader controller is not needed.


----------



## gbar

Customized design from http://mgeardesign.ca/

Sliding shelf is 58" (you can ask for bigger if you need it). Shelf height is currently 6.5" below desktop. This is also something you can change. In fact you can change just about anything.

Cost of my customized setup was 1200, took 6 weeks, and shipping was kind of expensive from Ontario to the Southern US. Unit was assembled, pictures taken, disassembled and sent to me flat packed. Took me a day to assemble.


----------



## GregSilver

Renovation done, all set up, finally


----------



## ReelToLogic

GregSilver said:


> Renovation done, all set up, finally


What a beautiful space to spend your time composing!


----------



## diswest

My actual setup.
Most of my gear is left in another country but I hope to pick it to me one day.


----------



## DoubleTap

Has anyone ever tried making a keyboard tray/shelf that goes underneath and rises up? There are hinges for rising coffee table lids and pull-down kitchen cupboards so it feels like it should be possible, but I can’t see anything in this thread like that…


----------



## Pier

GregSilver said:


> Renovation done, all set up, finally


Woah what a room!


----------



## CT

GregSilver said:


> Renovation done, all set up, finally


This is so nice.


----------



## rectiii

GregSilver said:


> Renovation done, all set up, finally


How you play/use the controller when it is that deep? Do you move it closer? Lovely room! Was just curious..


----------



## GregSilver

rectiii said:


> How you play/use the controller when it is that deep? Do you move it closer? Lovely room! Was just curious..


I am no pianist at all, so it works pretty well for me (chords, melodies). If i need it closer I just pull it towards me


----------



## mybadmemory

GregSilver said:


> I am no pianist at all, so it works pretty well for me (chords, melodies). If i need it closer I just pull it towards me


I always found that with weighted controllers I need them at the “proper” position, underneath/in front of the table in order to play them properly. With leightweighted synth keys however, I actually prefer them a bit further away, between the screen and keyboard/mouse, just as you have it here.


----------



## topaz

I like to have as much as poss in front of me, I am not sure if this is good or bad as have always done this.

One day I may rip it all out and minimize, I have a dodgy back so don't like leaning across to reach the midi keyboard etc.

The only issue I have is the mouse posisition, I get pain in my palm due to putting too much pressure on it but may try and build some kind of sliding mouse tray that can pull out when editing..


----------



## HCMarkus

mybadmemory said:


> I always found that with weighted controllers I need them at the “proper” position, underneath/in front of the table in order to play them properly. With leightweighted synth keys however, I actually prefer them a bit further away, between the screen and keyboard/mouse, just as you have it here.


+1

My controllers are off to the right side of my desk. Just picked up an Arturia Keyscape 61 MkII (built like a tank, lovely action and controllable aftertouch!); I'm going to put my old synth-action controller (Roland A-800) right in front of me, behind the mouse/keyboard, for playing notes into the DAW when performance is less critical. Piano parts, Organ smears and many more involved parts will still be performed off to the side.


----------



## Piotrek K.

topaz said:


> The only issue I have is the mouse posisition, I get pain in my palm due to putting too much pressure on it


Common problem these days. I bought vertical mouse and it actually makes a difference. The second solution (which I also use) is switching hands. I learned to operate mouse with my left and I'm just as precise as with my right now (but maybe I'm just breaking my hands equally now, not sure ). Works only for mouses that are not sculpted for left or right hand and with fairly empty desks (so I use this approach in my day job).

Btw, your setup looks very nice. I recently redid my "hobby-time desk" and am finally happy with it. I added "heavy duty" tray to hold my new 61 keys under the desk. Maybe will share a picture


----------



## topaz

Piotrek K. said:


> Common problem these days. I bought vertical mouse and it actually makes a difference. The second solution (which I also use) is switching hands. I learned to operate mouse with my left and I'm just as precise as with my right now (but maybe I'm just breaking my hands equally now, not sure ). Works only for mouses that are not sculpted for left or right hand and with fairly empty desks (so I use this approach in my day job).
> 
> Btw, your setup looks very nice. I recently redid my "hobby-time desk" and am finally happy with it. I added "heavy duty" tray to hold my new 61 keys under the desk. Maybe will share a picture





Piotrek K. said:


> Common problem these days. I bought vertical mouse and it actually makes a difference. The second solution (which I also use) is switching hands. I learned to operate mouse with my left and I'm just as precise as with my right now (but maybe I'm just breaking my hands equally now, not sure ). Works only for mouses that are not sculpted for left or right hand and with fairly empty desks (so I use this approach in my day job).
> 
> Btw, your setup looks very nice. I recently redid my "hobby-time desk" and am finally happy with it. I added "heavy duty" tray to hold my new 61 keys under the desk. Maybe will share a picture


Gone back to my trusty Kensington Expert Wired Trackball (without palm rest). tried vertical mouse but was still putting pressure on my palm.


----------



## Joe Grant

Here’s mine. Painfully waiting for BBSCO Pro to download. 😬


----------



## muziksculp

jgrant0173 said:


> Here’s mine. Painfully waiting for BBSCO Pro to download. 😬


Hi,

That's a Lovely setup. Super organized, clean, and minimalistic. 

Enjoy using the BBCSO Pro once it has downloaded. It's a very good sounding orchestral library. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## muk

Very nice space @jgrant0173. Mine is a little less stylized, but works very well for me.


----------



## ed buller

Home sweet home


----------



## ed buller

muk said:


> Very nice space @jgrant0173. Mine is a little less stylized, but works very well for me.


quad electrostatic speakers !!!! xxx


----------



## muk

ed buller said:


> quad electrostatic speakers !!!! xxx


Yes! The original ESL 57. They are amazing.


----------



## mybadmemory

The iMac, keystation, and k240s are constant. The ilouds are sometimes changed for HS5s, and the Nord Electro sometimes for a Nord Piano.


----------



## ed buller

muk said:


> Yes! The original ESL 57. They are amazing.


I saw Mike Oldfield live in 1979 at Wembley and he had these as his PA !!!

best
e


----------



## muk

ed buller said:


> I saw Mike Oldfield live in 1979 at Wembley and he had these as his PA !!!
> 
> best
> e


Didn't know that Mike Oldfield had them. Cool.

Tony Faulkner used them. He has moved on the the new models, and uses Event Opal as well. Also other engineers in classical music work on them, or have them at home for listening.

You can't get a better midrange and response time. The great thing is that you get outstanding speakers at a moderate price. I paid around 1000$ for the pair. Can't beat that.
The caveats are that they are big, don't play ear-splittingly loud (for huge rooms you need more than two), and there's a roll-off below 40Hz. If you can live with that, it doesn't get much better than ESL 57's.


----------



## Marcus Millfield

You guys set the bar too high. I'm not showing my desk now that I've seen these 😄


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Sorry about the poor quality photo. Love my space and wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## bosone

THIS!

Plus countless of ethnic/traditional music instruments...

*



*


----------



## Marcus Millfield

bosone said:


> THIS!
> 
> Plus countless of ethnic/traditional music instruments...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this, this is my kind of space!

That being said, my wife would never allow it.


----------



## bosone

Marcus Millfield said:


> Love this, this is my kind of space!
> 
> That being said, my wife would never allow it.


I have this space because i build it before meeting my wife! :D


----------



## Marcus Millfield

bosone said:


> I have this space because i build it before meeting my wife! :D


I knew I did something wrong...


----------



## Joe Grant

My


Marcus Millfield said:


> You guys set the bar too high. I'm not showing my desk now that I've seen these 😄A
> 
> 
> Marcus Millfield said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys set the bar too high. I'm not showing my desk now that I've seen these 😄
> 
> 
> 
> All that matters is that it inspires you to create.
Click to expand...


----------



## badstring studio




----------



## BassClef

...slightly older photo... computer is now a Mac Studio.


----------



## Joe Grant

ed buller said:


> Home sweet home


How do you like the stream deck?


----------



## proxima

jgrant0173 said:


> Here’s mine. Painfully waiting for BBSCO Pro to download. 😬


Lovely. What's the lighting?


----------



## Joe Grant

proxima said:


> Lovely. What's the lighting?


https://www.amazon.com/BenQ-Controller-Adjustable-Brightness-Temperature/dp/B08WT889V3/ref=asc_df_B08WT889V3/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=583518774644&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=5577517229307390823&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9004684&hvtargid=pla-1637676690386&psc=1 (BenQ Halo)


----------



## muziksculp

Here is Muziksculp's Lab :


----------



## ip20

mybadmemory said:


> The iMac, keystation, and k240s are constant. The ilouds are sometimes changed for HS5s, and the Nord Electro sometimes for a Nord Piano.


I like the simplicity and organization. It’s so light and airy.


----------



## ip20

muziksculp said:


> Here is Muziksculp's Lab :


Amazing as to be expected. 

How many petabytes of string libraries are in there?


----------



## ed buller

jgrant0173 said:


> How do you like the stream deck?


Love it...very cool and useful. I use it for Dorioc

best

e


----------



## RogiervG

muziksculp said:


> Here is Muziksculp's Lab :


needs more light, can't see enough details


----------



## R. Soul

Just bumped into this on YouTube. 
It's literally the perfect desk for me. 
Just not sure I've got the skills to do it though. 
Thought you guys might find it interesting.


----------



## novaburst

A lot of imagination gone into it, what I have found out is that good musicians and producers are also good carpenters and builders, is there a connection I wonder, or is it all about being creative


----------



## Markrs

R. Soul said:


> Just bumped into this on YouTube.
> It's literally the perfect desk for me.
> Just not sure I've got the skills to do it though.
> Thought you guys might find it interesting.



That is a well thought-out desk. Would be fantastic to have something like that


----------



## R. Soul

Markrs said:


> That is a well thought-out desk. Would be fantastic to have something like that


He provides a plan for £25 or will make it for £1400, but for that price I think there's quite a few alternatives. 

£450 for materials - quite cheap for someone with good woodworking skills.


----------



## Pier

R. Soul said:


> Just bumped into this on YouTube.
> It's literally the perfect desk for me.
> Just not sure I've got the skills to do it though.
> Thought you guys might find it interesting.



Looks cool but I'm concerned about the space for the legs here:






That keyboard is quite tall and there's still space to spare above it.

So either that space comes from leg-space below or the mouse/keyboard will be too tall to be used.


----------



## R. Soul

Pier said:


> Looks cool but I'm concerned about the space for the legs here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That keyboard is quite tall and there's still space to spare above it.
> 
> So either that space comes from leg-space below or the mouse/keyboard will be too tall to be used.


I don't think mouse/keyboard can fit when top is being moved. In the video they have been put either on the side or above when midi keys is exposed.

Not sure how much legroom there is, but that could be increased when building it I guess.


----------



## Mystic

Pier said:


> Looks cool but I'm concerned about the space for the legs here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That keyboard is quite tall and there's still space to spare above it.
> 
> So either that space comes from leg-space below or the mouse/keyboard will be too tall to be used.


The other thing is you're locked in to the size of the keyboard. In the future, if you ever change keyboards, it will require very similar dimensions as the Impulse there and there's no way to extend it out further without building an entirely new desk.

TBH, I ripped off my keyboard tray because of legspace issues and got myself a nice rolling stand for my master keyboard so I could simply move it completely out of the way completely when it's not in use. It's so much better than what I was doing with the tray slide.


----------



## liquidlino

Screw all your perfectly curated and cleaned up working area shots. This is how my desk looks day to day  (yes I have too many sets of headphones)


----------



## Joe Grant

liquidlino said:


> Screw all your perfectly curated and cleaned up working area shots. This is how my desk looks day to day  (yes I have too many sets of headphones)


Lol…looks great!


----------



## HCMarkus

You can never have too many sets of headphones.


----------



## Jdiggity1

HCMarkus said:


> You can never have too many sets of headphones.


or xbox controllers


----------



## liquidlino

Jdiggity1 said:


> or xbox controllers


I've got a blue one too! Kids like playing multiplayer games with me on the pc, like overcooked etc. 

And I like single player games. Currently playing death stranding, can't decide if it's a game or work... But it's definitely beautiful.


----------



## Jdiggity1

liquidlino said:


> I've got a blue one too! Kids like playing multiplayer games with me on the pc, like overcooked etc.
> 
> And I like single player games. Currently playing death stranding, can't decide if it's a game or work... But it's definitely beautiful.


I learnt _not_ to play Overcooked with loved ones. The tension is real


----------



## PaulieDC

liquidlino said:


> Screw all your perfectly curated and cleaned up working area shots. This is how my desk looks day to day  (yes I have too many sets of headphones)


Work of art! Got the same StreamDeck, headphones (one of them anyway), trackball and 88 tucked under the wood. Love it. That's the desk of a composer.


----------



## PaulieDC

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> Sorry about the poor quality photo. Love my space and wouldn't change a thing!


Ha! If that's where Two Worlds was created I wouldn't care if you uploaded a pencil drawing. Awesome album! I need music when I read, yours and Ben Botkin's Adventurer got me through a semester of Orchestration art Berklee Online.


----------



## MartinH.

liquidlino said:


> Screw all your perfectly curated and cleaned up working area shots. This is how my desk looks day to day  (yes I have too many sets of headphones)


Pfft... compared to my actual desk yours _still_ looks cleaned and curated. And no, I'm not showing it.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

PaulieDC said:


> Ha! If that's where Two Worlds was created I wouldn't care if you uploaded a pencil drawing. Awesome album! I need music when I read, yours and Ben Botkin's Adventurer got me through a semester of Orchestration art Berklee Online.


Thank you so much! Means a lot


----------



## liquidlino

PaulieDC said:


> Work of art! Got the same StreamDeck, headphones (one of them anyway), trackball and 88 tucked under the wood. Love it. That's the desk of a composer.


Love the streamdeck - I mostly use it during mixing, really quick to add favourite FX. I also have retrospective midi record on there. The trackball - I really like the way it works, better than a mouse. I especially like the rotational dial. But sadly it gives me terrible forearm cramps. I've tried with and without the wrist rest, no better.


----------



## PaulieDC

liquidlino said:


> Love the streamdeck... I also have retrospective midi record on there.


Of COURSE! How did I miss that? Adding that pronto, I'm trying to reduce miniscule mouse-clicks on tiny targets (which is why I hate Kontakt), for the same reason as you:


liquidlino said:


> The trackball - I really like the way it works, better than a mouse. I especially like the rotational dial. *But sadly it gives me terrible forearm cramps.* I've tried with and without the wrist rest, no better.


Still trying to work that out also... have it propped up on my SL88 but that means holding your arm up and out. I may give the Desk Potato a try, @Simeon uses it and says it's sturdy, and I can clamp it on the board my 88 sits on. Just have to get used to working a trackball low and outside. 

Yes, it's actually called a Desk Potato... we are off the couch evidently:


----------



## Simeon

PaulieDC said:


> Of COURSE! How did I miss that? Adding that pronto, I'm trying to reduce miniscule mouse-clicks on tiny targets (which is why I hate Kontakt), for the same reason as you:
> 
> Still trying to work that out also... have it propped up on my SL88 but that means holding your arm up and out. I may give the Desk Potato a try, @Simeon uses it and says it's sturdy, and I can clamp it on the board my 88 sits on. Just have to get used to working a trackball low and outside.
> 
> Yes, it's actually called a Desk Potato... we are off the couch evidently:



Yes, the Desk Potato is a great accessory, so much so I have two.

So, Paulie, one thing you can do to workaround the height is invert the work surface, attaching it on top of the clamp instead of below it. You can see in my videos, that is what I have done with the one to the side of me in my main camera shot. It helps it to be more versatile. Also, the platform pivots giving you more angles of operation.
(this is not a paid endorsement)🤓

Joyfully,
Simeon


----------



## PaulieDC

Simeon said:


> Yes, the Desk Potato is a great accessory, so much so I have two.
> 
> So, Paulie, one thing you can do to workaround the height is invert the work surface, attaching it on top of the clamp instead of below it. You can see in my videos, that is what I have done with the one to the side of me in my main camera shot. It helps it to be more versatile. Also, the platform pivots giving you more angles of operation.
> (this is not a paid endorsement)🤓
> 
> Joyfully,
> Simeon


I was wondering if you could do that! 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Simeon

PaulieDC said:


> I was wondering if you could do that! 👍🏼👍🏼


Here are a couple of close-ups









.


----------



## wsimpson

AR said:


> I recently bought this desk at Music Store in Cologne (awesome place btw). Its the LE version in case you're wondering. I bought an identical rack case for the left side, so I can have little bit more freedom for my legs. Desk is pretty big, which doesn't look so on the picture. The back of the rack housing is very easy to reach. All in all it's a real solid Mpex wooden desk 2×1 meters.


Nice! Are your audio monitors on floor stands or are they on stands on the desk? Yours is one of the very few pictures that show multiple computer monitors and a center sound monitor.


----------



## Joe Grant

Built a custom rollout for my S61 on my uplift desk. Love being able to tuck it away when not in use.


----------



## wsimpson

jgrant0173 said:


> Built a custom rollout for my S61 on my uplift desk. Love being able to tuck it away when not in use.


That's cool! Mind sharing how you built it?


----------



## Joe Grant

wsimpson said:


> That's cool! Mind sharing how you built it?


Sure thing. I purchased the Slider Tracks from Amazon. The base is a pine stair riser from Lowes . Had it cut to size. Then cut some side pieces (frame) to attach the female part of the track. Added 2x4 pieces on each side to reinforced the sides. Attached the male part of the track to the riser. Stained the wood black. Attached the frame under the desk. Slid the riser in. Works perfectly. There are a few videos on YouTube for similar trays that I used for inspiration. That’s it. Was actually surprised at how well it turned out. Unfortunately Uplift desk doesn’t offer a keyboard tray…so I fixed that.


----------



## AR

wsimpson said:


> Nice! Are your audio monitors on floor stands or are they on stands on the desk? Yours is one of the very few pictures that show multiple computer monitors and a center sound monitor.


The L and R speakers are on table stands, while the C speaker has ist normal monitor stand in front of the desk. Yes indeed, I rely very much on the center speaker when composing for film.


----------



## lexiaodong

I just put my old Roland PCR-800 on the desktop, small space in Chinese style.
I suggest add a standing desk, better for your health.


----------



## ThomasNL

lexiaodong said:


> I just put my old Roland PCR-800 on the desktop, small space in Chinese style.
> I suggest add a standing desk, better for your health.


So you have too separate computers, one standing and one sitting? That is a smart move as those switching desks don't really work for us with all the audio cables and stuff.


----------



## Piotrek K.

ThomasNL said:


> That is a smart move as those switching desks don't really work for us with all the audio cables and stuff.


The key to make sit/stand desk functional in my case was to attach everything to a desk including power strips etc. I'm a hobbyist so amount of stuff I have on my desk is rather small (monitors, screen, laptop, headphones, audio interface, 66 keys on a try under the desk) but it is still fully functional because there is only one cable going down (main power source). Plus sustain pedal, but I don't use it when standing.


----------



## easyrider




----------



## MartinH.

easyrider said:


>


Lovely setup! Have you considered adding some very warm (~1900k, basically orange/yellow) mood lights behind the screens or speakers? I think that would look really nice and for me these kinds of lamps are the best bang for buck interior design thing I ever bought.


----------



## easyrider

MartinH. said:


> Lovely setup! Have you considered adding some very warm (~1900k, basically orange/yellow) mood lights behind the screens or speakers? I think that would look really nice and for me these kinds of lamps are the best bang for buck interior design thing I ever bought.


Have you a link?


----------



## MartinH.

easyrider said:


> Have you a link?


Kinda, but not sure it's any help to you.
Looks like the LED lights are from a manufacturer that doesn't sell in the US:









greenandco: Vintage


Vintage LED Lampen



www.amazon.de





And the lamps probably were from ebay, at least I couldn't find them in my amazon order history. Here is a screenshot of one that has the fabric and color that I had in mind: 







Mine are cylindrical, with a wooden base. Cheap china crap basically, but I like the look. If you buy cheap lamps without grounding wire, I would avoid ones with big metal parts - for safety reasons . Also fingerprints...


----------



## liquidlino

Update on my desk, with new addition of Hydrasynth Explorer.


----------



## Markrs

liquidlino said:


> Update on my desk, with new addition of Hydrasynth Explorer.


Amazing how compact the hydrasynth explorer is, really surprising how well priced it is too.


----------



## wsimpson

Joe Grant said:


> Sure thing. I purchased the Slider Tracks from Amazon. The base is a pine stair riser from Lowes . Had it cut to size. Then cut some side pieces (frame) to attach the female part of the track. Added 2x4 pieces on each side to reinforced the sides. Attached the male part of the track to the riser. Stained the wood black. Attached the frame under the desk. Slid the riser in. Works perfectly. There are a few videos on YouTube for similar trays that I used for inspiration. That’s it. Was actually surprised at how well it turned out. Unfortunately Uplift desk doesn’t offer a keyboard tray…so I fixed that.


I never thanked you for the tips, so thank you! Here is what I ended up with. Still need to stain it nicely.


----------



## Joe Grant

wsimpson said:


> I never thanked you for the tips, so thank you! Here is what I ended up with. Still need to stain it nicely.


Looks awesome…nice job!


----------



## Delboy

Here is my son's desk at home although we have since changed the Nektar panorama for a NI S88 and the NI Studio unit (on the right) has been moved to his side desk area (to make room for the full 88 keyboard) 
We have also added a bespoke extra pullout self above the keyboard (below the desk top) just for his recent Uni and/or laptop work. This then allows for the keyboard unit to be pushed back in out of the way. The good thing with this desk is the keyboard pull out has 3 different heights to choose from to allow for the various thicknesses of keyboard units.


----------

